# NPC (and hopefully soon IFBB) Men's Physique Competitor David Lees' traininng log...



## SVT03DAL (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello...My name is David Andrew Lees Jr. and I am an NPC Men's Physique Competitor and Fitness Model. I am currently seeking sponsorship and modeling work while on my road to becoming an IFBB Pro Men's Physique Competitor. 

I have just joined the IML team and am excited to be working with them!  I am currently 6 weeks out from competing in my second national level/pro qualifying show which will be the IFBB North American Championships in Pittsburgh, PA.  I will be logging my training in this thread and will be posting progress photos and training videos as well.  

To start things off:

Excellent session last night!

7/19 Calves/Abs/Obliques/Cardio
AM BW: 199.2lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Standing Pin loaded calf raise warm ups
50 x 15
100 x 12
150(stack) x 10

Cybex Calf Sled
2pps x 15
4pps x 10
5pps(maxed) x 10
3pps x 10
1pps x 10

Seated Calf plate Loaded calf raise
90 x 15
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 10 drop set to 90 x 10

Kneeling Cable Rope Crunches
100 x 34
100 x 33
100 x 33

Hanging Leg Raise
x 25
x 20
x 15
x 15

Cable Oblique twists/wood choppers "swing the bat" (sets are for each side of body)
30 x 25
40 x 25
50 x 25

Seated oblique stick twists superset with standing DB side crunches/squeezes
stick by 34 + 35 x 10 each side
repeat
repeat

PM Cardio: 15 minutes all out on the elliptical, absolutely SOAKED by the time I was done.

Here's a few shots from this morning at 200lbs even, 6 weeks out from the North Americans:






 Will be annhilating triceps, biceps and forearms this evening with soem hyperextensions thrown in at the end. No PM cardio but will be doing cardio over the weekend, no weight training.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 23, 2012)

Spectacular arm session on Friday...

7/20 Arms/Forearms/Lower back
AM BW: 198lbs
AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

Close grip bench press 
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

Bodymasters seated machine dips
210 x 20
210 x 15
210 x 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extensions
35 x 15
40 x 12
45 x 10

Single arm cable extensions (completed as "blood starving" sets, alternating each arm)
40 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10
30 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Curl warm-ups
25 x 20
35 x 20
40 x 18
45 x 12

Standing Curls using EZ-curl bar (outer grips)
55 x 20
75 x 15
95 x 12
115 x 10

Leaning cable curls (both arms simultaneaously)
25 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 15

Single Arm Cable Concentration curl (all reps slow with hard squeeze at full contraction- PAINFUL!)
20 x 15
20 x 12
20 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curl (traditional + front of body)
50 x 20
50 x 20
50 x 20

DB Wrist Curls (all sets performed as on giant set)
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10 

7/21 - 1 hour AM cardio fasted walking and general yard/housework all day!
7/22 - same as 7/21​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 24, 2012)

Did AM cardio yesterday morning but no training in the evening.  Had to atend the wake of one of my best friends who recently passed due to a freak accident.  I will be dedicating my prep for the NA's in his honor.  i'll be hitting it HARD tonight - chest/delts/lower back and cardio.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 25, 2012)

Trained with extra purpose and FIRE last night.

7/24 Chest/delts/erectors/cardio
AM BW: 200lbs
AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

Incline Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
255 x 10
275 x 8
295 x 5 drop set to 225 x 5

Flat DM Press
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (similar to decline press) all reps down super slow with exaggerated squeeze at top.  Pump at this point was off the charts.
2pps x 12
2pps x 12

Machine Flyes
75 x 15
90 x 15
115 x 15

DB Lateral "21's" (7 side/7 front/7 rear)
25 x 1 set
35 x 1 set
35 x 1 set

Seated Strict/straight arm DB Laterals 
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

Behind the back cable laterals
20 x 15
20 x 12
20 x 10

PM Cardio: 20 minutes on elliptical at blazing pace.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 26, 2012)

It's all about the squeeze and contraction, not getting caught up in moving heavy weight for the sake of moving weight, that is USELESS in bodybuilding!  I've made more gains training this way compared to hte past when all my focus was on moving as much weight as possible.  More people need to learn this and learn this early if they want to maximize hypertrophy and gains!

7/25 Back/Traps/Erectors/Cardio

AM BW: 200lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 10

Elevated Platform T-Bar Row (torso parellel to platform, barrow neutral grip)
135 x 15
170 x 12
225 x 10 
270 x 8 drop set to 135 x 10

DB Rows (strict/slow.no jerking, full stretch at bottom and pulled up to hip)
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

HS Iso Lateral Row (I do these standing with the seat all the way down, both arms simultaneously with a narrow neutral grip)
2pps x 15
3pps x 10
4pps x 8 drop set to 2pps x 10

STRICT Barbell Rows (wide overhand grip, torso parallel to ground, feet place almost together, big stretch again at bottom, hard squeeze at top, pulling bar into abdomen)
135 x 15
135 x 12
135 x 10

LEVERAGE Plate Loaded Lat pulldown (grip overhand, just outside shoulder width, all reps SLOW, big stretch at top, hard squeeze at bottom, gets painful!)
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

Cable Pulldown using butterfly handle (to top of chest, again all reps slow, big stretch, hard squeeze)
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

Rack Deads (from 4th pin/just below knee)  haven't done these in over a month or so, so I took it easy weight wise)
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 15

Barbell Shrugs (paused at top of each rep)
135 x 15
225 x 10
225 x 10

45lb plate shrugs x 15 x 15

Hyper Extensions
x 15
x 15
x 15

PM Cardio: 20 minutes on elliptical at moderate to fast pace.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought I'd share a little vid of me benching 420 x 1 this past April when I started prep for the Team U...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome journal so far! Very impressive workouts and nice video. Im rooting for you turning pro and will continue to follow along 

Keep killing it!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 26, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Awesome journal so far! Very impressive workouts and nice video. Im rooting for you turning pro and will continue to follow along
> 
> Keep killing it!



Thanks hun and thank you for stopping by!  Feel free to look me up on FB... I have a "fan page" which documents all stuff related to training/competing etc and also my personal page:

David Andrew Lees Jr. -NPC Men's Physique Competitor/Fitness Model | Facebook


----------



## Johnnyboy004 (Jul 26, 2012)

So have you found a certain% of your 1RM that is the sweetspot for your squeeze and contraction tequnique?  Is it all about feel?  Can you elaborate a little?



SVT03DAL said:


> It's all about the squeeze and contraction, not getting caught up in moving heavy weight for the sake of moving weight, that is USELESS in bodybuilding!  I've made more gains training this way compared to hte past when all my focus was on moving as much weight as possible.  More people need to learn this and learn this early if they want to maximize hypertrophy and gains!
> 
> 7/25 Back/Traps/Erectors/Cardio
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 26, 2012)

Subd


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnnyboy004 said:


> So have you found a certain% of your 1RM that is the sweetspot for your squeeze and contraction tequnique? Is it all about feel? Can you elaborate a little?



Great question and I just realized the contradictory nature of my post and then the video...let me explain.  I only do 1RM days probably once every 3-4 months or so.  Like anyone that trains hard, i like to test my strength limits from time to time to see what I am capable of.  However with my TYPICAL training days, I never go lower than 6 reps or use weight that I can't move for at least 6 reps.  I generally stay in the 8-15 rep or (sometimes more) on most movements.  I hope this clarifies and thanks for stopping by and checking out my journal!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 27, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Subd



Cool!  Thanks for stopping in...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 27, 2012)

7/26/12 - Calves/Abs/Obliques/Erectors/Cadio

AM BW: 198.2lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Standing Pin Loaded Calve Raise warmups
50 x 20
100 x 15
150(stack) x 10

Cybex Calve Sled
BW (200lbs) + 180 x 15
BW + 360 x 12
BW + 450 x 10
BW + 270 x 10
BW + 90 x 15

Seated Plate Loaded Calve Raise
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10
225 x 10
270 x 8 drop set to 135 x 10 drop set to 90 x 15

Single Leg Calve Raises (off platform)
BW x 15
BW x 15

Kneeling Cable Crunches with rope attachment
100 x 34
110 x 33
110 x 33

Hanging Leg Raises with twists
x 25
x 20
x 15
x 15

Cable Oblique Twists/wood choppers (sets are for each side of body)
30 x 25
40 x 20
50 x 20

Seated Stick Oblique Twists superset with DB Side Crunches
x 34 + 35 x 10 each side
repeat
repeat

Hyper Extensions
BW x 15
10 x 15
15 x 15

PM Cardio: 10 minutes on elliptical at fast pace (had to cut session short because I was running late and had to get home.


----------



## Johnnyboy004 (Jul 27, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Great question and I just realized the contradictory nature of my post and then the video...let me explain.  I only do 1RM days probably once every 3-4 months or so.  Like anyone that trains hard, i like to test my strength limits from time to time to see what I am capable of.  However with my TYPICAL training days, I never go lower than 6 reps or use weight that I can't move for at least 6 reps.  I generally stay in the 8-15 rep or (sometimes more) on most movements.  I hope this clarifies and thanks for stopping by and checking out my journal!



Thats awesome to hear that it's working for you at higher reps. I don't have a workout partner so typically on the squat or bench I only have an option to use higher reps. Well reps greater than 5 to get a good pump. 

Ie never been a big fan of the 4 x 3's or sets w lower reps than that. I've always felt as if I didn't get as much benefit from it. But conventional wisdom doesn't agree.  

Ill definately follow the log and good luck. I'm interested to see how this tequnique works out for a guy who has what it takes to shoot for the pros. I'm just a recreational lifter but it's reassuring to me to see guys like yourself finding more benefit I'm technique then loading on the plates.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 30, 2012)

^^^ Thanks for the support!

7/27 Arms

AM BW: 199.2lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

CGBP
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8
295 x 8
275 x 8

Lying EZ-Curl Tricep Extensions (skullcrushers)
80 x 15
100 x 15
110 x 15

Cable Extensions using rope attachment (heavy cable station)
50 x 20
80 x 15

Single Arm O.H. DB Extensions
35 x 15
40 x 12
45 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extensions (performed as "blood starving" sets) sets are for each arm
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

Alternating DB Curl Warm-ups
25 x 20
35 x 20

Barbell Drag Curls w/ wide grip
50 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10
110 x 10

Incline DB Curls (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curls
65 x 16
65 x 18
65 x 20

Reverse EZ-Curl
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

FST-7 Single Arm Cable Concentration Curls (arms at head level on elevated pad) sets are for each arm
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

No PM Cadio...had to get home to the Wifey!

Saturday 7/28 - 1 hour fasted walking in morning and 45 minutes cutting the grass with push mower in afternoon
Sunday 7/29 - 1 hour fasted walking in morning


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 31, 2012)

Strength is starting to come back as I begin my official prep for the IFBB North American Championships last night. Doing a 4 week prep since I just came off the Team U competition and managed to keep things clean and trained hard since then?
7/30/12- Chest/Delts/Erectors/Cardio
AM BW: 205lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking
Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 6
325 x 6
335 x 5 (6 reps was the goal)




295 x 9 (failure)
275 x 8 (failure)

Incline DB ?Crazy 7?s? (all sets are performed R/P style with 15 seconds between sets)
100 x 7
90 x 7
80 x 7
70 x 7

HS Wide Chest Press (all reps performed with 1 second pause at top of contraction)
180 x 15
180 x 15

Machine Flyes
125 x 15
125 x 15
125 x 15

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
135 x 20
155 x 10
155 x 10

Standing DB Lateral Raises 
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 12

Seated Strict/Straight Arm DB Laterals
25 x 10
25 x 10
Cable Laterals (sets are for each arm)
15 x 15
15 x 15

Reverse Cable Flye (rear delts)
20 x 15
20 x 15

Hyperextensions (performed with twists to left and right then center) static hold on last rep for as long as I can hold it
X 20
X 20
X 20

PM Cardio: 20 minutes elliptical trainer- average HR 160-170bpm! Fookin? FLYING!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 31, 2012)

Machine flye 125 x 15


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 31, 2012)

Seated Barbell Press 155 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 31, 2012)

DB Laterals 35 x 12


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 1, 2012)

Weight has actually gone up a bit per usual when I start prep thanks to supplementing with the Super DMZ (using my leftovers of the original DMZ because I am still waiting for the DMZ 2.0 to arrive).  Usually takes about 5-6 days until I see it start to drop and it typically drops fairly rapidly.  With that being said, I think I will be a little heavier on stage this time around because I seem to keep packing on lean muscle which is always welcomed!

7/31/12 - Back/Traps/Erectors/Cardio
AM BW: 205lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking upon waking

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns using Rope attachment on heavy cable station
50 x 20
80 x 15
80 x 10

Elevated Platform T-Bar Rows (narrow neutral grip, torso parallel to ground)
135 x 15
180 x 12
225 x 10 drop set to 135 x 10

Strict Barbell Rows (feet together, torso parallel to ground, wide overhand grip- ARNOLD STYLE!)
135 x 15
225 x 10
185 x 10

Leverage Plate Loaded Wide Grip Pulldown (performed as a TRIPLE drop set, hella painful!)
130 x 10 ds 
110 x 10 ds 
90 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row ( I do these standing with my chest against the pad, seat all the way down using narrow neutral grip and both arms simultaneously)
180 x 15
180 x 12
180 x 10

Cybex Dual Axis Pulldown using narrow neutral grip, pulled to top of chest
100 x 20
150 x 15
190 x 10

Rack Deads from 4th pin (just below knee)
225 x 15
315 x 10
405 x 10

HS Shrugs (all reps paused at top for 1 second count)
180 x 20
270 x 15
360 x 10

Hyperextensions with twists
x 20
x 20
x 20

PM Cardio: 20 minutes on elliptical at fast pace (160-170 BPM HR average)


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 2, 2012)

Was on a mission last night to torch my quads/hams...

8/1/12 - Quads/Hams
AM BW: 205lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fast walking upon waking up

Icarian Plate Loaded Hack Squat (sled weighs 95lbs empty.  All reps bottomed out with shoulder width stance, toes slightly out)
Empty x 15
185 x 10
275 x 10
365 x 10
455 x 8 drop set to 275 x 10

Cybex Plate Loaded Leg Press (narrow stance, feet low on platform, toes out)
225 x 10
450 x 10
540 x 10

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet together, toes out) Sets performed as triple superset, no rest between sets
190 x 25
250 x 20
310 x 15

Single Leg Quad Extensions (all sets performed back to back etc.)
50 x 25
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10 drop set 135 x 10

Seated Hamstring Curl
90 x 15
110 x 12
130 x 10
150 x 8

Alternating DB Lunges
20 x 20
20 x 20

NO PM cardio...(I rarely do cardio after legs because I am usually too whiped out at that point, legs are like jelly)


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 3, 2012)

8/2/12 Calves/Abs/Obliques/Erectors/Cardio
AM BW 206lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking at brisk pace

Standing pin loaded calve raise warmups
50 x 25
50 x 20

Cybex Calve Sled (all sets performed with little to no rest, basically rep load/unload plates and repeat)
2pps x 15
4pps x 10
5pps x 10 (machine won't hold anymore plates)
3pps x 10
1pps x 15

Seated Plate loaded calve raise
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 10 drop set to 90 x 15

Standing pin loaded calve raise
100 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10 (full stack)

Cable Crunches using rope attachment ( I do these with twists to the right and left including straight up and down)
100 x 34
110 x 33
120 x 33

Hanging Leg Raises with twists
x 25
x 25
x 15
x 15

Cable Oblique Twists aka "wood choppers" (sets are for each side)
30 x 25
40 x 25
50 x 25

Seated Stick Oblique twists superset with DB side Crunches
x 34 + 35 x 15
x 34 + 35 x 15

Hyperextensions
x 25
x 20
x 20

PM Cardio: 20 minutes on elliptical averaging 160 bpm HR​


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 3, 2012)

Great videos! You are looking great and this is a awesome journal already! Keep killing it SVT!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 3, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Great videos! You are looking great and this is a awesome journal already! Keep killing it SVT!



Thanks babe!


----------



## flynike (Aug 3, 2012)

Best of luck David!  you are doing great!! Ill be sure following along! :bounce:
I have just added on your fan page!


----------



## IslandGirl (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome journal!  Welcome to team IML!  Great to have you.  I'll be at NAs so we'll need to hook up and get a pic together with our IML shirts on!  Love NAs.  It has a special place in my heart since this is where I obtained my pro status.  Wishing you the best!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 4, 2012)

Flynike- thanks hun!  Send me a friend request on my regular page when you get a chance.

Islandgirl- that's awesome you'll be at the NA's and we'll definitely get a pc together but I don't have any IML shirts so maybe "the powers that be" could hook me up?    Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 6, 2012)

8/3/12 Arms
AM BW: 206lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking 

CGBP
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8
295 x 9
275 x 10
225 x 12

Cable Rope Extensions performed as "blood starving" sets
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

Lying DB Skullcrushers (both arms same time)
35 x 15
45 x 12
35 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10

DB Curl Warm-ups (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 20
30 x 18
35 x 16

Narrow Grip Barbell Curls
50 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10
110 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curls
65 x 20
65 x 18
65 x 16

FST-7 Cable Concentration EZ-Curls (arms elevated on pad at eye level)
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10
30 x 10
20 x 20
20 x 10
20 x 10

DB Wrist Curls Superset with Reverse barbell curls using narrow grip
50 x 20 + 50 x 15
50 x 15 + 50 x 12
50 x 10 + 50 x 10

I have some video as well but forgot my camera in my Cobra which is at home today...will post tomorrow.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 6, 2012)

8/6/12 - 3 weeks and 5 days out from IFBB NA's:

202lbs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 6, 2012)

I feel sick


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 6, 2012)

What's wrong KOS?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 7, 2012)

Keto hit me HARD last night.  Energy levels were way down, strength was only at about 70% and I had a few instances whereI got light-headed and saw stars throughout my session.  I pushed through though and still managed a solid workout.  I also determined that I will remove incline barbell presses from the rotation and stick with incline DB presses.  Incline BB Presses have always felt awkward to my and last thing I need right now is to start having shoulder issues again.

8/6/12 - Chest/delts/erectors/cardio
AM BW: 202.8lbs (down 4 lbs from Friday)
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Incline Barbell Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
275 x 7 (should have been at least 8!)
245 x 10
225 x 8

Incline DB Presses (performed with a half second pause at bottom for stretch and exaggerated squeeze/hold at top for maximum contraction)
80 x 10
80 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (performed say way as the incline DB presses)
2pps x 15
2pps x 15

Kneeling Cable "most muscular" flye
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 15
50 x 12

HS Shoulder Press
45lbs ps x 20
70lbs ps x 15
45lbs ps x 15

Seated Straight Arm/Strict DB Laterals
20 x 15
25 x 12
30 x 10

FST-7 Cable Laterals (sets are for each side, performed with cable in front of body)
10 x 15
10 x 15
10 x 12
10 x 12
10 x 10
10 x 10
10 x 10

Hyper Extensions
x 25
x 20
x 15
x 15

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on elliptical averaging 150-160bpm heart rate.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2012)

Workouts are fantastic.  Great job!

I am interested in your diet.  You mentioned keto.  Are you doing CKD, or carb cycling?  What are your target cals and macros?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Jersey! My diet varies when I am in contest prep but to give you a rough idea... My typical prep runs for 4-6 weeks because I stay within about 10-20lbs of my stage weight year round with bf% in the 10% range MAX. At 6 weeks out I will be at about 3,000-3,300 cals/ 125-150 fats/ 150-200 carbs/ 300 protein. At 4 weeks out I drop all carbs and daily macros run 2600-2800 cals/ 130 fats/ trace carbs / 280-300 protein. This will change again at the 2 week out point where I add in back small amounts of carbs and dail macros run 2200-2400 cals/ 130 fats/ 50-75 carbs/ 250-280 protein. At one week out the diet changes daily but basically calories continue to drop to about 1600-1800 daily.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 8, 2012)

Strength and energy levels seemed to be a bit better last night. Might have something to do with the fact that I drank 3 cups of coffee, took some clen and also drank a 2x Strength Rockstar Sugar/Carb free energy drink perhaps.

8/7/12 - Back/Traps/Erectors/Cardio
AM BW: 202.8lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment
100 x 20
120 x 15
130 x 10

Elevated Platform T-Bar Rows (torso parallel to ground)
135 x 20
180 x 15
225 x 10 
270 x 10 drop set to 135 x 10

Strict Barbell Rows (wide grip, bar pulled into lower pec line, torso parallel to ground)
135 x 15
185 x 10
135 x 10

Seated Cable Row using butterfly attachment
200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10

Leverage Plate Loaded Lat Pulldown
100 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10 drop set to 100 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (wide overhand grip, performed standing with torso against pad, seat all the way down, both arms simultaneously)
1pps x 15
2pps x 10
2pps x 10 drop set to 1pps x 10

Barbell Shrugs (haven't gone heavier than 225 on these for about a year, decided to change that)
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 8 drop set to 225 x 10

DB Shrugs
100 x 10
120 x 10
150 x 10

Hyper Extensions
10 x 10
15 x 10
20 x 10
25 x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on elliptical, kept heart rate in the 160bpm range.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 8, 2012)

2 videos from this past Friday's arm session as promised...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 8, 2012)

You get a pretty good idea of how pumped my biceps were in this video...


----------



## flynike (Aug 8, 2012)

How long did it take you for your shoulder/chest day?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 9, 2012)

flynike said:


> How long did it take you for your shoulder/chest day?



Not exactly sure but it was less than an hour.  Only movement that I take any rest longer than 30 seconds is my first pressing movement which is usually bench or incline.  After that, I barely take maybe 15-20 seconds between sets so it's almost as if I am doing one big rest/pause set.  I do this out of necessity because as it is, I am lifting for 45 minutes to an hour and then have to do another 30 minutes on the elliptical.  I try to leave the gym no later than 7pm to get home at a decent time.  Not enouhg time in the friggen day! FML...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 9, 2012)

Energy levels continue to be low, only a few more days (I hope!)...last night's quad/ham session was a struggle from start to finish.  

8/8/12 - Quads/Hams
AM BW: 202.8lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Quad Extension Warmups
50 x 25
50 x 25

Icarian Hack Sled (all reps bottomed out, shoulder width/toes out stance)
1pps x 10
2pps x 10
3pps x 10
4pps x 8
2pps x 10







Leg Press (narrow stance, toes out, feet low on platform)
2pps x 12
3pps x 12
4pps x 12

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet together, toes straight) 
210 x 15
260 x 15
310 x 15

Single Leg Quad Extension (sets are for each leg)
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

Stiff Legged Deads (no belt)
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10 drop set to 135 x 10

Barbell Alternating Lunges
Bar x 20
Bar x 20

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10

No PM Cardio, nothing left in the tank.


----------



## flynike (Aug 9, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Not exactly sure but it was less than an hour.  Only movement that I take any rest longer than 30 seconds is my first pressing movement which is usually bench or incline.  After that, I barely take maybe 15-20 seconds between sets so it's almost as if I am doing one big rest/pause set.  I do this out of necessity because as it is, I am lifting for 45 minutes to an hour and then have to do another 30 minutes on the elliptical.  I try to leave the gym no later than 7pm to get home at a decent time.  Not enouhg time in the friggen day! FML...


The cardio takes up a lot of time and boring


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 10, 2012)

flynike said:


> The cardio takes up a lot of time and boring



Yes it does and yes it is...but necessary to achieve conditioning.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 10, 2012)

8/9/12 - Calves/Abs/Obliques/Erectors/Cardio
AM BW: 200.8lbs
NO AM Cardio...was feeling a bit "run down" and needed to sleep in a little bit.  Good decision.

Elevated BW Calf Raises Warmup
x 25 + 10 on right leg only + 10 on left leg only
x 25 + 10 on right leg only + 10 on left leg only

Cybex Calf Sled
2pps x 10
4pps x 10
5pps x 10
3pps x 10
1pps x 10

Plate Loaded Seated Calf Raise 
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 10 drop set 135 x 10 drop set 45 x 10

Pin Loaded Standing Calf Raise (paused reps at peak contraction)
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Hanging Leg Raise w/ twists
x 25
x 20
x 15 (abs started to cramp so I stopped at this set, usually do one more set of 15)

Cable Oblique Twists/wood choppers (sets are for each side)
30 x 25
40 x 25
50 x 25

Seated Stick Oblque Twists superset with DB Side Crunches
x 34 + 35 x 15
x 34 + 35 x 15
x 34 + 35 x 15

Kneeling Cable Crunches (took it easy on these to make sure my abs didn't cramp)
100 x 34
100 x 33
100 x 33

Hyperextensions
BW x 10
15 x 10
20 x 10
25 x 10

All 4 elliptical machines werer being used, apparently they have become popular to use all of a sudden by other members in the gym.  I decided to do the stepmill instead which for me is the next best cardio option.  Although it wasn't easy given that i had trained quads/hams the previous day and had just finished demolishing my calves.

I did 30 minutes on the stepmill at level 5 for 2 minutes and then level 6 for 3 minutes and then repeat until I was done.  I was gassed and soaked at the end of the session...mission accomplished!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 13, 2012)

8/10/12 Arms/Cardio

AM BW: 200lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

CGBP
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8
295 x 9
275 x 10
225 x 13 (failure)

Seated Dip Machine
200 x 20
260 x 15
Full stack 290 x 10

Standing Single Arm Overhead DB Extension superset with DB Kickacks (sets are for each arm)
25 x 15 + 25 x 10
30 x 12 + 30 x 10
35 x 10 + 35 x 10

Single Arm Cable Extension
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

Alternating Db Curl warm-ups
25 x 20
30 x 18
35 x 16

Wide Grip Barbell Drag Curls
50 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 10

Incline DB Curls (both arms simultaneously, no supination)
25 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 10

Cable Curls using Ez-Curl bar attachment (used out grips, elbows held in front of body)
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 10

DB Hammer Curls
80 x 12
70 x 12
60 x 12

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curls (elbows/back of arm supported on elevated pad at head level)
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10
25 x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on stepmill.​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 13, 2012)

2 weeks and 5 days out... 200lbs 8/13/12. Light washed me out quite a bit but you get the general idea...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## flynike (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow David! You looking good! Keep it up! Just 2 more weeks


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 14, 2012)

flynike said:


> Wow David! You looking good! Keep it up! Just 2 more weeks



Thanks hun! 

Tried some different shit tonight for my chest and delt session...

8/13/12 Chest/delts/erectors/cardio

AM BW: 202lbs
AM cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8
295 x 9
285 x 8
275 x 7

Incline DB Press superset with Incline DB Flye (all reps paused for a half second at bottom and top of rep)
80 x 10 + 50 x 8
70 x 8 + 35 x 8
60 x 10 + 30 x 10

Machine Flye
125 x 15
125 x 12

HS Plate Loaded Shoulder press
100 x 15
150 x 12
170 x 10 drop set to 100 x 10

DB Laterals Giant Set (15 seconds rest between sets)
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10
25 x 10

Seated Strict Straight Arm DB Laterals
20 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

Behind the back cable laterals
10 x 15 
10 x 15
10 x 15

DB Front Raises superset with bent over reverse DB flye
30 x 20 + 30 x 10
35 x 20 + 35 x 10

Hyperextensions
10 x 10
15 x 10
20 x 10
25 x 10 drop set to BW x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on elliptical


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 15, 2012)

Starting to transition my training over to my  "2 week out"  split which incorporates a lot of drop/super and giant sets and focuses HEAVILY on squeezing and contracting the hell out of the muscle to increase separation and definition.  Can be extremely painful at times but always ensures a HELLACIOUS pump!

8/14/12 - Back/Traps/Erectors/Cardio

AM BW: 201.2lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Strict Barbell Rows (wide overhand grip, torso parallel to ground, row into lower pec line)
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 5 drop set to 205 x 5 drop set to 185 x 5 drop set to 135 x 5

Elevated Platform T-Bar Rows (narrow neutral grip, torso parallel to platform)
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 10 drop set to 135 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (performed standing using medium width overhand grip, both arms same time)
180 x 10
230 x 10
250 x 6 drop set to 230 x 6 drop set to 180 x 6

Leverage Plate Loaded Lat Pulldown (shoulder width overhand grip)
100 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 6 drop set to 120 x 6 drop set to 90 x 6

Cable Lat Pulldown using butterfly attachment (pulled to top of chest)
150 x 10
180 x 10
130 x 10

DB Pullovers 
100 x 12
100 x 10

Straight Arm Pulldowns using short straight bar attachment
100 x 15
100 x 10

Barbell Shrugs
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10 drop set to 225 x 10

DB Shrugs drop set (no rest between sets)
150 x 10
120 x 10
100 x 10

Hyper Extensions (holding DB in hands close to chest for extra resistance)
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10 drop set to BW x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on stepmill doing intervals of 2 minutes on level 5, 2 minutes on level 6 and 1 minute on level 7 then repeat.  One of the most intense stepmill sessions I've ever had.  I was SOAKED afterwards and soaked the machine in the process.  Spent quite a bit of time cleaning the machine afterwards.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2012)

Lots of solid work in here!

Great job brother!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks heavy!  Got my eye on the prize!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 16, 2012)

Went 20 rep set crazy last night...

8/15/12 Quads/Hams

AM BW: 202lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Quad Extension Warmups
50 x 25
50 x 25

Cybex Hack Sled (shoulder width stance, toes out, all reps bottomed out)
Empty/BW only x 20
185 x 20
275 x 20
365 x 20
185 x 20

Leg Press (narrow stance with feet low on platform, toes out)
135 x 20
225 x 20
135 x 20

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet together, toes straight)
210 x 20
210 x 20

Single Leg Quad Extension
50 x 20
30 x 20
20 x 20

SLDL
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10 drop set to 135 x 10

Standing single leg curl
50 x 15
70 x 15
90 x 15

Lying Leg Curl
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 16, 2012)

Some photos I snapped last night...was a little bloated from the Diet Coke I drank but looked decent:


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 17, 2012)

Good session last night.  I have actually been GAINING weight this week but actually tightening up at the same time.  Keep in mind I am doing an hour and a half of cardio per day, weight training for an hour to hour and a ha;lf each day all while on a reduced calorie/pre contest diet!  Only can attribute this to the Super DMZ RX 2.0...it seems that I am burning the last bit of fat off while increasing lean mass...it's definitely NOT water weight and definitely NOT fat.  This is some AMAZING stuff!  Weighed in at 205lbs this morning and this is up 5lbs from when I started the DMZ 2.0 at 200lbs.

8/16/12 - Calves/Abs/Obliques/Erectors/Cardio
AM BW: 203lbs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Cybex Calve Sled
BW x 25
180 x 15
360 x 10
450 x 10 x 6 x 5 x 4 (Performed as a R/P set w/ 10 seconds between sets to get to 25 reps)
270 x 10
90 x 10

Seated Calf Raise (plate loaded)
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 10 drop set 135 x 10 drop set to 45 x 10

Standing Calf Raise (pin loaded)
100 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10 (full stack)

Kneeling Cable Rope Crunches
100 x 34
110 x 33
120 x 33

Hanging Leg Raise w/ twists
x 25
x 20
x 15
x 15
x 25

Cable Oblique Twists 
30 x 25
40 x 25
50 x 25

Seates Stick Oblique Twists superset with Standing DB Side Crunches
x 34 + 35 x 15
x 34 + 35 x 15
x 34 + 35 x 15

Hyperextensions 
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10 drop set to BW x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on elliptical, averaging 150 bpm heart rate.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 17, 2012)

Thought I'd share some pix from my photo shoot from yesterday...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## flynike (Aug 17, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Thought I'd share some pix from my photo shoot from yesterday...


Looking good!!! I love the black & white!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks hun!! I love B&W photos too!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright, just under 2 weeks to go until the NA's and I am starting to freak out a little bit like I usually do. So far I have felt that I have been AHEAD of schedule and was weighing in around 198-200lbs 2 weeks ago prior to starting the DMZ 2.0 cycle. The reason for me freaking out is a bit irrational because I LOOK on point but the scale is telling me otherwise and I know this is BS. Case in point - I hit 215lbs on the scale as of last night!!! Yes, I have gained 15lbs since starting the DMZ cycle WHILE ON 2400-2500 calories/intake per day (my off-season/maintenence cals are 3,000-3,500!)...cardio for an hour and a half per day and training with weights for an hour to an hour and fifteen minutes. On my last 3 preps using the original DMZ, I typically gained 5-7 lbs in the first 2 weeks and then gradually started to lose it as I flushed out water and continued to burn off the fat. I am at the point now where I SHOULD start to see the weight drop and drop quickly. I usually lose about 15-20lbs in the final 2 weeks of prep. IF this holds true, that means I will be stepping on stage at 195lbs or so which is a good 7-10lbs heavier than my usual. I am holding a little more water than usual but the photos will speak for themselves. Bottom line - the DMZ 2.0 is an incredible lean mass builder but I have not experienced the tremendous strength increase that I experienced with the original DMZ containing Superdrol. Also I WILL NOT be weighing in anymore until the day before I leave for Pittsburgh, just going to reference the mirror to make sure I am on track.

8/17/12 - Arms/Cardio

AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

CGBP
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8
295 x 10
275 x 8

Seated Overhead Tricep Extension using EZ-Curl Bar
50 x 20
80 x 15
110 x 12
120 x 10

Cable Tricep Pressdown using short straight bar attachment
100 x 20
130 x 15
150 (stack) x 10

Seated O.H. DB Extension superset with DB Kickbacks
35 x 15 + 35 x 10
repeat
repeat

Alternating DB Curl w/ supination
25 x 20
30 x 20
35 x 18
40 x 18

Barbell Drag Curls
50 x 15
80 x 12
80 x 10

"Arnold" DB concentration curls
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Reverse EZ-Curl 
50 x 15
80 x 12
50 x 10

DB Wrist Curls
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on stepmill - 2 miutes level 5, 2 minutes level 6, 1 minute level 7 then repeat.​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 20, 2012)

1 week and 6 days out from IFBB North American Championships...212lbs 8/20/12:


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 21, 2012)

Pre-exhaust bonanza last night!  I plan on doing more of this post-contest.  I feel my triceps take over quite a bit during pressing movements and even though my pec development is respectable, I believe it could be better so I figured I would give pre-exhaust method a whirl.  I will say that it was exponentially more difficult to press etc after doing this and I was able to achieve a pump in my pecs like NEVER before, it was insane!

8/20/12 - Chest/delts/erectors/cardio
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Pec Dec (pre-exhaust)
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15

Kneeling "most muscular" cable flye (pre-exhaust)
50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

Incline DB Press superest with Incline DB Flye
80 x 15 + 40 x 15
90 x 12 + 45 x 12
100 x 6 + 50 x 8

Flat DB Press superset with Flat DB Flye
80 x 15 + 35 x 10
80 x 12 + 35 x 10
80 x 10 + 35 x 10

HS Wide Chest Press
180 x 15
180 x 15
180 x 15

Seated DB Press superset with DB Front Raises
50 x 10 + 20 x 20
50 x 10 + 25 x 20
50 x 10 + 25 x 20

Cable Laterals superset with Bent-over Reverse DB Flye
10 x 15 + 35 x 10
10 x 12 + 35 x 10
10 x 10 + 35 x 10

Standing DB Laterals
20 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

HyperExtensions
10 x 15
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10 drop set to BW x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes stairmaster intervals of 2 minutes level 5, 2 minutes level 6, 1 minute level 7 then repeat


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 22, 2012)

Drop sets, supersets are the name of the game during the last 2 weeks of prep...

8/21/12 Back/Traps/Erectors/Cardio

AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns (using rope attachment) for pre-exhaust
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 10

Leverag Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10
150 x 6 drop set to 140 x 6 drop set to 120 x 6 drop set to 100 x 6

HS ISO Lateral Row (performed standing, medium overhand grip, both arms simultaneously)
270 x 10
250 x 10
230 x 10
180 x 10

Reverse Close Grip Cable Lat Pulldown
100 x 15
150 x 10
180 x 10

Smith Machine Single Arm Rows (First time ever doing these and loved them!  Can really isolate the lats, especially the lower lats)
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10

DB Pullovers
80 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

DB Shrugs superset with Upright EZ-Bar Rows
150 x 10 + 60 x 15
120 x 10 + 60 x 15
100 x 10 + 60 x 15

HS Plate Loaded Shrugs
135 x 20
225 x 20
315 x 20 drop set to 225 x 20 drop set to 135 x 20

Hyperextensions (performed as a R/P set, 15 seconds between sets)
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on stepmill doing intervals of 2 minutes level 5, 2 minutes level 6, 1 minute level 7 then repeat.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 23, 2012)

Last Quad/Ham session of contest prep last night.  I typically do not do cardio post quad/ham training because I am simply too tired but I forced myself to suck it up and hit the stepmill after a nice reps/pump session for the wheels.  I also switched things up a bit and trained hams first which was interesting.

8/23/12 - Quads/Hams/Cardio
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

SLDL
Bar x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
165 x 10
135 x 10

Cybex Single Leg Standing Ham Curl
50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 15
110 x 12
130 x 10
150 x 6 drop set to 110 x 6 drop set to 50 x 6

Alternating DB lunges
20 x 20
20 x 20

Quad Extension warmup/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet almost together/toes straight and feet placed low on pressing platform)
210 x 20
260 x 15
310 x 12
360 x 10
410 x 5 drop set to 310 x 5 drop set to 260 x 5 drop set to 210 x 5

FST7 Single Leg Quad Extension (only rest was when other leg was being trained)
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

PM Cardio: Stepmill 30 minutes with intervals of 2 minutes level 5, 2 minutes level 6, 1 minute level 7 and repeat.  

The pump in my thighs was ridiculous by the time I finished weight training but doing the stepmill put the pump over the top.  My teardrops were swollen and the vascularity had reached a level that i have previously NEVER attained.  I showed a buddy of mine and he was like "holy shit!"  I was pleased...


----------



## flynike (Aug 23, 2012)

I bet you can't wait !


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 24, 2012)

flynike said:


> I bet you can't wait !



No, I can't!  Fatigue from training and dieting is really settling in (especially this morning).  The next 6 days are going to be brutal but I am right on schedule and anticipate my best showing yet.
Woke up (barely) this morning feeling tired and groggy and still feeling exhausted.  Hopefully this won't happen again tomorrow...

8/24/12- 1 week and 2 days out! - Calves/Abs/Obliques/Erectors/Cardio
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Standing Calf Raise Warmup
50 x 25
50 x 25

Cybex Calf Sled
180 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 10
360 x 10
270 x 10
180 x 10

Seated Calf Raise
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10
135 x 10
90 x 10

Standing Calf Raise
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Kneeling Cable Crunches using rope attachment
100 x 34
110 x 33
120 x 33

Hanging Leg Raises (keeping legs straight in front of body as if doing a seat drop)
x 25
x 20
x 15
x 15
x 15

Cable Oblique Twists (sets are fro each side)
30 x 25
40 x 25
50 x 25

Seated Oblique Stick Twists superset with Standing DB Side Crunches
x 34 + 35 x 15
x 34 + 35 x 15
x 34 + 35 x 15

Hyperextensions
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10 drop set to BW x 10

PM Cardio: Stepmill 30 minutes with intervals of 2 minutes level 5, 2 minutes level 6, 1 minute level 7 and repeat.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 27, 2012)

Been a rough weekend...daily cals dropped to 1600/day on Saturday and will continue to Tuesday.  Energy levels took a HUGE hit HOWEVER, I have sharpened up dramatically since the calorie drop.  I will not weigh myself until Thursday morning but I can guesstimate I am probably under 200lbs at this point.  I also took progress photos Sunday morning and this morning and will do so for the remainder of the week  I will post the progres pix from Sunday throuhg Thursday on Thursday so you all can see the daily progression.  Training this week switches over to Upper body circuit training today through Weds and will continue my morning fasted walk and 30 minutes on stepmill post weight training but all weights will be light and high reps with lots of squeezing because I am just too damn tired to move any weight and I don't want to risk injury.  

Friday 8/24/12 (8 days out!) Arms/Forearms
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Leverage Plate Loaded Tricep press down
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extensions
35 x 15
40 x 12
45 x 10
50 x 8

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extensions
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10

DB Kickbacks
25 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

BW Dips
x 20 
x 20
x 20

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curls
30 x 20
35 x 20
40 x 18
45 x 16

Medium Grip Barbell Curls
50 x 15
70 x 12
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10
50 x 10

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curls (elbows on elevated pad at head level)
10 x 10
15 x 10
20 x 10
25 x 6 drop set to 20 x 6 drop set to 15 x 6 drop set to 10 x 6

Reverse EZ-Curl using inner grips
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

DB Wrist Curls
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on stepmill intervals


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 27, 2012)

Oops almost forgot!

8/25 - AM Cardio: 1 hour fast walking
PM Cardio: 1 hour walking

8/26 - AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking
PM Cardio: 45 minutes mowing lawn with push mower and working in yard for a few hours weeding etc.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 27, 2012)

good job and good luck at your contest


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2012)

Very impressive!  

Good luck with the show!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 28, 2012)

alinshop said:


> good job and good luck at your contest





pylon said:


> very impressive!
> 
> Good luck with the show!



thank you!!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 28, 2012)

Weight training was exceptionally challenging yesterday.  I was fearing getting on the stepmill afterwards because i have been so tired just walking in the morning but surprisingly I hit my 2nd wind and stepmill session wasn't all that bad.

8/27/12 - 5 days out!!!  Chest/Delts/Triceps/Erectors/Cardio

AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Kneeling Most Muscular Cable Flye 
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 10

Leverage Pec Dec
125 x 10
125 x 10
125 x 10

Seated Machine Chest Press (Pin Loaded) did this with static hold at top of rep with squeeze on each rep
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Seated DB Front Raise/Lateral/Bent over Reverse Flye Superset
25 x 10 + 25 x 10 + 25 x 10
25 x 10 + 25 x 10 + 25 x 10
25 x 10 + 25 x 10 + 25 x 10

Cable Laterals 
10 x 15
10 x 12
10 x 10

Cable Tricep Pushdowns using Ez-Curl Attachment
50 x 20
80 x 15
100 x 12
110 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

BW Dips
x 15
x 10

Hyperextensions
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10
BW x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes on stepmill doing intervals


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 29, 2012)

Seeing light at the end of the tunnel!  I decided to start carbing up (slightly) today and I treated myself to a chocolate rice cake, tablespoon of peanut butter and tablespoon of grape jelly after eating my chicken and sweet potato...let me tell you, it was HEAVENLY!!!  Almost orgasmic to be honest  LOL!

8/28/12 - 4 days out!!!!!  Back/Traps/Biceps/Forearms/Cardio
AM Cardio: 45 minutes fasted walking

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment (on heavy cable station)
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 10 drop set to 50 x 10

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

Standing HS ISO Lateral Rows (both arms simultaneously using narrow/neutral grip)
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

DB Pullovers
80 x 15
80 x 12
80 x 10

HS Shrugs Superset with 45lbs plate upright row
135 x 20 + 45 x 10
225 x 20 + 45 x 10
225 x 20 + 45 x 10

Alternating DB Curls
25 x 20
30 x 18
35 x 16

Cable Concentration Curls (performed standing with cable coming across body while bent over ala Arnold DB Concentration Curls style)
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curls superset with Reverse EZ-Curls
25 x 20 + 50 x 10
30 x 18 + 50 x 10
35 x 16 + 50 x 10

DB Wrist Curls
35 x 20
35 x 15
35 x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes stepmill with intervals.


ONLY ONE MORE training session tonight consisting of abs/obliques/erectors and cardio and then I am done with training prep!!  YEEHHAAAAAWWWW!!!

Now it's all about the finer details...continuing to practice posing, applying my stage tan and shaving everything etc.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 30, 2012)

YES I said the wrong date in the clip...LOL


----------



## flynike (Aug 30, 2012)

Best of luck this weekend! I know your going to kick ass!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 30, 2012)

flynike said:


> Best of luck this weekend! I know your going to kick ass!



Thanks Hun!  I hope you are right...competition is fierce at this level so I can only hope to get a good look from the judges and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 31, 2012)

Having a blast here in Pittsburgh.  Can't wait to get on stage in the morning!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Sep 3, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Islandgirl- that's awesome you'll be at the NA's and we'll definitely get a pc together but I don't have any IML shirts so maybe "the powers that be" could hook me up?    Looking forward to meeting you!


we didn't meet up. Grrr !



SVT03DAL said:


> Thanks Jersey! My diet varies when I am in contest prep but to give you a rough idea... My typical prep runs for 4-6 weeks because I stay within about 10-20lbs of my stage weight year round with bf% in the 10% range MAX. At 6 weeks out I will be at about 3,000-3,300 cals/ 125-150 fats/ 150-200 carbs/ 300 protein. At 4 weeks out I drop all carbs and daily macros run 2600-2800 cals/ 130 fats/ trace carbs / 280-300 protein. This will change again at the 2 week out point where I add in back small amounts of carbs and dail macros run 2200-2400 cals/ 130 fats/ 50-75 carbs/ 250-280 protein. At one week out the diet changes daily but basically calories continue to drop to about 1600-1800 daily.


in my opinion, that 4 to 6 weeks is not long enough 

will you be doing Nationals in Atlanta ?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 4, 2012)

I think you passed me in the hallway leading into the ballroom quick and looked at me like you knew me but before I could say anything you walked into the ballroom.  I wish I could do Atlanta since I feel I have built up some momentum however as of right now I have not decided.  Most likely I won't because my Wife is due on 10/26 with our first child and I promised her I was done competing for this year.  We'll see...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 4, 2012)

I had no expectations for this show but wanted to at least make top 10 which I accomplished. Now the next step is top 5 and/or win. I think I am in a good spot to accomplish just this but I will now have to wait until next year.

There were 22 competitors in my class and I finished 9th. I feel realistically I should have been top 5 based off my observations of fellow competitors and from the comparison photos. Keep in mind that photos do not truly capture what is seen in person.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 4, 2012)

Comparsons (2nd call out)


----------



## flynike (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats David! You looked amazing!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 5, 2012)

flynike said:


> Congrats david! You looked amazing!!



thank you!!!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 5, 2012)

Felt GREAT to get back in the gym last night!  This is the week after competiton and i always consider the 2 weeks following competition as "transition" training.  Last thing I need is to injjure myself by going right back into heavy/intense training.  So I have to force myself to hold back and slowly ramp back up again.  

9/4/12 - Chest/Delts/Triceps/Cardio

NO AM Cardio - Raining!

Leverage Pin Loaded Flye (pre-exhaust)
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15

Barbell Bench Press (no lockouts!  All reps under constant tension)
135 x 15
225 x 10
275 x 10
295 x 10
315 x 8 (had 10 to 12 reps easy if i wanted to)

Incline DB Press
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 8

Kneeling Most Muscular Cable Flye
60 x 15
60 x 12

Seated DB Delt Raises/Laterals/bent-over reverse flye giant set
25 x 20 (alternating) + 25 x 8 + 25 x 8
repeat
repeat

Standing Straight Arm Cable Lateral (arm in front of body)
10 x 15
10 x 15
10 x 15

Cable Tricep Pressdown (using inverted V handle)
50 x 20
80 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Tricep Extension
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

PM Cardio: 20 minutes on stepmill doing intervals.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 6, 2012)

Lower back pumps have been nearly incapacitating the last 3 days.  Post-contest water weight gain and my PCT regiment is what I am attributing this to but I have flushed most of that water out and I'm sitting at about 215lbs give or take.  Looking lean, vascualr as all hell and exceptionall fully.  I am running PCT since I ran 4 weeks of IML's Super DMZ RX 2.0   My PCT regiment includes .25mg arimidex/50mg clomid and Osta Rx by IML for 4 weeks.

9/5/12 Back/Traps/Biceps

No AM Cardio: RAIN!

Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment (heavy cable station)
30 x 20
50 x 15
80 x 10

HS ISO Lateral High Row
1pps x 20
2pps x 15
3pps x 10 drop set 1pps x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (performed standing/seat all the way down using narrow/neutral grip)
1pps x 15
2pps x 12
2pps x 12
2pps x 10

Strict Barbell Rows using wide overhand gripm, torso parallel to floor
Bar x 15
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

HS Plate Loaded Shrugs
1pps x 20
2pps x 20
2pps x 20

Barbell Upright Rows
40 x 15
60 x 15
80 x 15

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curls
30 x 20
35 x 18
40 x 16

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curls
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 7, 2012)

The Wife has been eating all kinds of food and junk due to her pregnancy cravings.  She's been on a Dilly Bar kick (for those who don't know what this is, a Dilly Bar is made by Dairy Queen and is basically a klondike bar on a stick but better!)  she buys 3 boxe at a time and there are 6 bars in each! I promised her I wouldn't eat any of them and I have been very good post contest eating wise.  So...I went to Cumberland Farms after eating my last meal last night and went and purchase and consumed the following in one sitting: 1 Snickers Ice Cream Bar, 1 Snickers Ice Cream Brownie, 1 M&M Ice Cream Cookie, 1 Reese's Peanut Butter Ice Cream Cup and 1 pint of Ben & Jerry's Carmel Chew Chew Ice Cream. I rarely EVER eat ice cream, let alone sweets.  Dieting can do crazy friggen shit to you...glad I got it out of my system and I woke up this morning full as hell!  I'll post pix in a bit...


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 7, 2012)

Really good work in here brother!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 7, 2012)

Great job!! Your contest pics looked awesome! 
Haha oh my gosh that is a lot of icecream!!!! Now you made me hungry as hell. Good luck with everything and keep killing it!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> really good work in here brother!





miss springsteen said:


> great job!! Your contest pics looked awesome!
> haha oh my gosh that is a lot of icecream!!!! Now you made me hungry as hell. Good luck with everything and keep killing it!



than?k you!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 10, 2012)

HELLZ YEAH! Pats looked GOOD yesterday...granted it was the Tennessee Titans and only Week 1 but there was a lot of promising stuff to take away from that game.


Post competition "transition week" is over and "off-season" split begins TODAY. Priorities this off-season are to improve on my "v-taper", lower lower back/erectors and just improve over all. Body fat will stay UNDER 10% indefinitely...I love how I look this way and it will make prep for next year's competition season all that much easier. One of my strength goals for this off-season is to establish a new 1RM on my bench...hoping to get 430-440 for a single at some point. I would also like to go for a 585-600 deadlift but this will all depend on how healthy my back feels. 

Anyways...had Maria's baby shower this past weekend...a few photos from the shower:


----------



## flynike (Sep 10, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL Family! Can't wait to see some photos of your newborn baby girl!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 11, 2012)

flynike said:


> BEAUTIFUL Family! Can't wait to see some photos of your newborn baby girl!



Thank you!  I can't wait to see and hold her for the first time.  In the home stretch now...I just hope she isn't early, still have so much work to do!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 11, 2012)

When I say my chest and shoulders were so pumped last night it was PAINFUL...I'm not kidding!  After finishing my Incline DB Presses, I was so pumped throughout the pec/delt tie-in area that I almost couldn't lower the barbell to my chest on bench press!!!  I honestly can say that last night was ABSOLUTEY without a doubt the sickest muscle pump I have ever achieved in the gym. 

9/10/12 Chest/Cardio START OF "OFF-SEASON" Split!!!!

AM Cardo: 50 minutes fasted walking

(Pre-exhaust) Leverage Pec Flye Pin Loaded Machine
120 x 15
120 x 12
120 x 10

Incline DB Presses (all performed with pause at top just short of lockout with big squeeze)
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
110 x 8
100 x 6
90 x 8

Barbell Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 8
295 x 6
315 x 4

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (performed same way as incline db presses)
225 x 15
225 x 12 
225 x 10

Kneeling Cable Flyes with slight alternating cross over
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

PM Cardio: Stepmill intervals for 30 minutes.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 11, 2012)

Cute pics of the family! I wish y'all the very best!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 12, 2012)

miss springsteen said:


> cute pics of the family! I wish y'all the very best!!



thank you!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 12, 2012)

Felt good to do some rack deads again last night.  I stopped doing them at beginning of prep for the NA's because I didn't want to risk injury.  

9/11/12 - Back/Cardio

AM Cardio: 50 minutes fasted walking

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns (using rope attachment) pre-exhaust
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 10

Rack Deadlifts (pulling from 3rd pin, about 2 inches below knee)
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 8

Leverage Plate Loaded Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (these are done with hard squeeze at bottom and slow negative to exaggerated stretch at top)
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 10
90 x 10

Single Arm HS ISO Lateral Row (using narrow/neutral grip) performed same way as leverage pulldowns
45 x 15
90 x 12
135 x 10

Single Arm HS D.Y. Rows (using wide underhand grip) performed same way as 2 previous exercises
45 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 10

Cybex Pin Loade pulldown (to top of chest, using narrow neutral grip)
130 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

DB Straight Arm Pullovers
80 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 10

Hyperextensions
BW X 10
10 x 10
20 x 10

PM CArdio: 30 minutes of stepmill intervals


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 13, 2012)

First time training quads/hams in about 3 weeks last night.  Took things easy because I need the ability to walk this weekend, too much stuff to do to be dealing with harsh DOMS but I still managed a solid session...

9/12/12 Quads/Hams/Calves/Abs

AM Cardio: 50 minutes fasted walking

Quad Extension warm-ups/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25

Plate Loaded Leg Press (shoulder width stance, toes straight)
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 10
585 x 10 drop set to 315 x 10

Single Leg Quad Extensions (sets are for each leg)
30 x 25
30 x 25
30 x 25
30 x 25

Stiff Legged Barbell Deadlift
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 20
110 x 15
130 x 10

Cybex Calf Sled
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 10
180 x 10

Seated Calf Raise
70 x 15
115 x 12
70 x 10

Cable Crunches using rope attachment
100 x 34
110 x 33
110 x 33

Hanging Leg Raise 
x 15
x 15
x 15

NO PM Cardio.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking forward to training shoulders/traps on their own for the first time in ages tonight, should be fun.  Early morning arm session down at Gold's in Pawtucket, RI and then I have to head down to New Haven, CT for a buddy's wedding.  Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, quick recap of Friday's Delt/Trap session...I started off with seated DB Shoulder Presses. Haven't done these probably in almost a year if i remember correctly...

9/14/12 - Delts/Traps
AM Cardio: 50 minutes fasted walking

Seated DB Shoulder Press
20 x 15
40 x 12
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10 (yeah buddy! No spot either! hardest part is getting these fuggers into place to press)
90 x 10
80 x 10

Standing Strict DB Laterals (both arms simultaneously, pinkies up at top of rep)
20 x 20
30 x 15
35 x 10

Seated Front DB Raises (both arms simultaneously)
20 x 15
25 x 12
30 x 10

Reverse DB Flyes (performed sitting backwards on an incline bench)
30 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

Cable Laterals (sets are for each arm)
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10

Barbell Shrugs (performed with 1 second pause at top of each rep)
135 x 15
225 x 10
315 x 10 drop set to 225 x 10 drop set to 135 x 10

Seated DB Shrugs
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Upright EZ-Curl Rows
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

NO PM Cardio.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 17, 2012)

Saturday morning's arm session...had not done close grip bench presses for about a month, felt good to move some heavy weights.

9/15/12 - Arms/Forearms

CGBP
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8
335 x 6
295 x 6
275 x 6

Lying EZ-Curl Extensions
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10

Seated Single Arm Overhead DB Extension superset with DB Kickbacks
30 x 15 + 30 x 10
35 x 12 + 30 x 10
35 x 10 + 30 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension (performed as "blood starving" sets) heavy cable station
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

Seated DB Curl Pre-exhaust/warmup (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10

EZ-Curls (performed by doing set of 10 with outer grips, rest 10 seconds and then complete 10 reps with inner grips)
75 x 10 + 75 x 10
85 x 10 + 85 x 10
95 x 10 + 95 x 10

Incline DB Curls (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl (FST-7)
10 x 10
15 x 10
20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curls (paused reps at full contraction)
30 x 20
35 x 18
40 x 16
45 x 12

Reverse EZ-Curls
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

DB Wrist Curls (performed as one giant set)
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10
50 x 8

FIN

Snapped some photos post-training:


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 17, 2012)

Check it out...my interview with MensPhysique.com went live this morning:

Meet MP Competitor David Lees

FYI...I gave a shout out to IML in the interview.


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Check it out...my interview with MensPhysique.com went live this morning:
> 
> Meet MP Competitor David Lees
> 
> FYI...I gave a shout out to IML in the interview.


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

I need to check out your interview.  Great photos of your wife and baby!  She looks great!  When is her due date?  How exciting!

Great job on the DB shoulder presses.  I agree, so difficult to get them up and in place.  That is what I struggle with too on my working set.  I can usually press no problem.  Someone still needs to come up with a machine that will set the db's in place and alls you gotta do it sit underneath it, grap the dbs and release and start pressing.  LOL  That would be way cool!

Great progress pics too!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 18, 2012)

flynike said:


>



  Aww yea!



IslandGirl said:


> I need to check out your interview. Great photos of your wife and baby! She looks great! When is her due date? How exciting!
> 
> Great job on the DB shoulder presses. I agree, so difficult to get them up and in place. That is what I struggle with too on my working set. I can usually press no problem. Someone still needs to come up with a machine that will set the db's in place and alls you gotta do it sit underneath it, grap the dbs and release and start pressing. LOL That would be way cool!
> 
> Great progress pics too!



THANK YOU!  My Wife is due 10/26 hence why I will not be competing at Nationals down in Hotlanta.  Sucks because I was looking at the 2013 national show schedule and it will be about 7 months before I step on stage at the Jr. USAs    At least it will give me ample time to make the improvements I need that should get me in to the top 5 and then hopefully a win to earn my pro status.  The only way I'd be able to do Nationals this year would be if I were sponsored but still working on that


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 18, 2012)

Getting STRONG again!  Hellz yea!

9/17/12 - Chest/Cardio
AM CArdio: 50 minutes fasted walking

Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 10 (easy!)
335 x 6 (easy!)
315 x 6
295 x 9 (wanted 10)
275 x 10

Incline DB Press (performed as a triple drop set, took about 15 seconds between sets, no lockout on reps, kept under constant tension)
100 x 8
90 x 6
80 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (all reps paused at peak contraction)
180 x 15
180 x 15

Leverage Pin Loaded Flye Machine (all reps paused at peak contraction)
125 x 15
125 x 15

Cable Most Muscular Flyes w/ slight alternating crossover
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes doing stepmill intervals

Notes: CRAZY pump and vascularity continues to blow me away.  I am using IML's Osta Rx and IML's Deca-Drol as part of my PCT from using the DMZ 2.0 while on contest prep.  I know I am making huge gains right now in size and strength thanks to the post-contest anabolic window in addition to the clean diet and supplementation.  I can honestly say this is the biggest/hardest and most vascular I have ever been, hands down.  Stength, at least on pressing movements, seems to be gettng close to my all time high as well.  I decided last night that in 2 weeks I will do a 1RM night on bench and see if I can break my personal best of 420 on the bench press.  I am shooting for somewhere between 430-440lbs for a single.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 19, 2012)

No training last night....had to attend an infant CPR and First Aide class.   Interesting and informative and I definitely feel better prepared in case of an emergency with my daughter.

Will be training legs and doing cardio this evening...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 20, 2012)

I have decided to make a slight modification of my off-season split and will train quads on their own day and hams/calves on their own on a seperate day. I did this last year and the improvements in my leg develpment were excellent. I feel like I am am spread too thin if I try to cram quads/hams/calves all in one day.

NEW SPLIT:

Monday - Chest/erectors/cardio
Tuesday - Quads/cardio
Wednesday - Back/erectors/cardio
Thursday - Hams/calves/abs/cardio
Friday - Delts/traps/erectors/cardio
Saturday - Arms/cardio optional
Sunday - OFF​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 20, 2012)

Felt great to move some heavy ass weight last night...

9/19/12 - Quads/cardio
NO AM Cardio - RAIN

Quad Extension Warm-ups/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25

Plate Loaded Leg Press (shoulder width stance, toes slightly out) 
225 x 10
405 x 10
585 x 10
765 x 10
855 x 6 

Hack Sled (narrow stance/toes slightly out, bottomed out each rep and stopped just short of lock-out to keep constant tension - BRUTAL!)
185 x 10
275 x 10
365 x 10

Cybex Pin Loaded Seated Leg Press (feet together, toes straight)
210 x 20
210 x 10

Single Leg Quad Extensions
50 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 10

PM Cardio: 15 minutes on Stairmaster doing intervals​


----------



## flynike (Sep 20, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I have decided to make a slight modification of my off-season split and will train quads on their own day and hams/calves on their own on a seperate day. I did this last year and the improvements in my leg develpment were excellent. I feel like I am am spread too thin if I try to cram quads/hams/calves all in one day.
> 
> NEW SPLIT:
> 
> ...


Sunday is football day my friend


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 21, 2012)

flynike said:


> Sunday is football day my friend



EXACTLY!  Grocery shopping and meal prep day as well


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 21, 2012)

Went HAM on hammies last night!  

9/20/12 Hamstrings/Calves/Abs
AM Cardio: 50 minutes fasted walking 

Seated Hamstring Curls warm-up/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
70 x 25

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
135 x 15
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10
255 x 10
275 x 8
295 x 6

Prone Leg Curls
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10

Cybex Calf Sled
90 x 20
180 x 15
270 x 12
360 x 10
450 x 10

Seated Calf Raise
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 10

Cable Rope Crunches
100 x 34
110 x 33
120 x 33

Hanging Leg Raise
x 15
x 15
x 15

NO PM Cardio - had to get to birthing class with my Wife.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 21, 2012)

3 weeks post competition and keeping things tight...208lbs this morning after breakfast:


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 24, 2012)

Friday recap:

9/21/12 Delts/Triceps
AM Cardio: 50 minutes fasted walking

Seated DB Shoulder Press (stop just short of lockout, kept constant tension through entire rep range)
40 x 20
60 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 6
90 x 6
70 x 10

HS Behind the Neck Press
100 x 20
200 x 10 drop set to 100 x 10

DB Lateral "21's" (giant set comprised of 7 reps of side laterals, 7 reps of front raises, 7 reps of bent-over reverse flye)
20 x 1 set
25 x 1 set
30 x 1 set

Behind the Back Cable Laterals
10 x 15
20 x 12
30 x 10

Cable Reverse Crossover (rear delts)
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10

Cable Tricep pushdown using inverted "v" attachment
70 x 20
100 x 15
130 x 12
150(stack) x 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extensions
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10
45 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension
30 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10

NO PM CARDIO.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 24, 2012)

Saturday morning recap:

9/22/12 Back/Biceps/Forearms
Cardio for the day consisted of yard/housework and cleaning

HS ISO Lateral High Row
90 x 20
180 x 15
270 x 10
360 x 6 drop set to 180 x 8

Traditional T-Bar Row (from the floor) using butterfly handle (narrow/neutral grip) - I haven't done these from the floor in at least 6 months
135 x 15
180 x 10
225 x 10
270 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (used overhand/wide grip, put seat all the way down and performed standing) both arms simultaneously
180 x 15
270 x 10
360 x 6

Arnold Strict Barbell Rows (torso stationary and paralell to ground, wide overhand grip, bar pulled up to lower pec line with big stretch at bottom)
135 x 10
165 x 10
185 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Front Pulldown (used reverse grip, both arms simultaneously)
90 x 15
180 x 10 drop set to 90 x 10

Hyper Extensions superset with Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns (heavy cable station) using rope attachment
BW x 15 + 50 x 15
BW x 15 + 50 x 12
BW x 15 + 50 x 10

DB Pullovers
80 x 10
100 x 10

BICEPS/FOREARMS

EZ -Curl (wide grip)
50 x 15
80 x 10
100 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Curl w/ supination
30 x 16 
30 x 16

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl
20 x 15
30 x 12
40 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curl (paused at top of each rep to squeeze)
30 x 20
35 x 20
40 x 16
45 x 16

DB Wrist Curl
50 x 15
55 x 12
60 x 10

Finished off with a "mini" rack run doing alternating DB Curls
40 x 6
35 x 6
30 x 6
25 x 6


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 25, 2012)

Despite a sore/stiff neck/trapezius, I managed a hella training session last night...

9/24/12 - Chest/Erectors/Cardio

NO AM Cardio - was feeling like I needed an extra hour of sleep and it did wonders

Cable Flye Warm-ups/Pre-exhaust
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

Incline DB Press (all reps stop short of lockout, keep pecs under constant tension)
100 x 15
120 x 10
110 x 8
100 x 8
80 x 8

Barbell Bench Press (wide grip, slow negative/explosive positive to just under lockout, keep constant tension)
135 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 6
295 x 6
245 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (performed same way as incline DB press and bench press)
180 x 15
180 x 15

BW Dips
x 15
x 15

Hyperextensions
BW x 10
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10

PM Cardio: Stairmaster intervals for 30 minutes​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

So much better training quads on their own day...really helps with focus and energy levels as opposed to training quads and hams on the same day..

9/25/12 Quads/Cardio

AM Cardio: 50 minutes fasted walking

Quad Extension warm-up/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25

Cybex Squat Press (forgot my knee wraps but said fuck it and went heavy anyway) shoulder width stance, toes slightly out
225 x 15
405 x 10
585 x 10
765 x 8
945 x 6 drop set to 405 x 10 (feel the fire!)

Hack Sled (narrow stance toes slightly out, ATG all reps)
185 x 10
275 x 10
365 x 6 drop set to 275 x 6 drop set to 185 x 6 (I don't know what the hell possessed me to do this! could barely stand afterwards)

Cybex Seated Leg Press (pin loaded, feet together/toe straight)
210 x 25
210 x 25

Single Leg Quad Extension
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

PM Cardio: 15 minutes on Stepmill intervals​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

Just spliced these photos together, thought it was pretty cool...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

The 2 photos on the right were taken less than 2 months apart (2012 Team U in blue shorts, 2012 IFBB NA's black/blue shorts)  I was 188lbs moring of pre-judging for Team U and 201lbs morning of prejudging at NA's.  I used the original DMZ for my Team U prep and the DMZ 2.0 for the NA's.  2.0 was definitely KING when it came to gaining lean bodymass but the original formula was superior for strength gains IMO.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 27, 2012)

Killer back session last night!

9/26/12 - Back/Cardio
AM Cardio: 50 minutes fasted walk

Straight Arm Pulldown using rope attachment (pre-exhaust)
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 10

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded) all reps are down slowly and pulled down to top of chest, no swinging
100 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10
170 x 8
190 x 6

DB Rows (pulled to hip Cutler style) 
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (using wide overhand grip, performed standing)
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 6

Cable Pulldowns using butterfly attachment (pulled to top of chest, no swinging)
150 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 8

DB pullovers
80 x 10
100 x 10

Rack Deadlifts (pulled from 3rd pin/just below knee)
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5

HyperExtensions
BW x 10
x 10
x 10

PM Cardio: 15 minutes on stepmill doing intervals.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

Looking good bro! Keep it up !


----------



## flynike (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice! Big changes!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 28, 2012)

minmaxmuscle said:


> looking good bro! Keep it up !





flynike said:


> nice! Big changes!



thank you!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 28, 2012)

No training last night...had birthing class with my Wife and I promised her I would go eat with her before class so that left no time to hit the gym.  Will double up shoulders with hams tonight and then arms with calves in the morning to make up for it.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 1, 2012)

9/28/12 Delts/Hams/Abs

No AM cardio -RAIN!

Barbell Shoulder Press (haven't done these in a while) kept constant tension throuhgout reps, no lockouts
Bar x 20
135 x 15
165 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 4 drop set to 135 x 20

DB Front Raise (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Incline Reverse DB Flye
30 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 10

Strict DB Laterals (both arms simultaneously)
20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10

Cable Laterals (sets are for each arm)
10 x 20
20 x 15
30 x 10

Overhead Reverse Cable Crossover/Flye
10 x 10
20 x 10

Stiff Legged Deadlifts (performed as one giant rest/pause set)
135 x 20 x 15 x 10

Seated Ham Curls (performed as one giant rest/pause set)
90 x 20
110 x 15
130 x 10

Cable Crunches using rope attachment
100 x 34
110 x 33
120 x 33

Hanging Leg Raises
x 15
x 15
x 15​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 1, 2012)

9/29/12 Calves/Triceps/Biceps/Forearms

Life Fitness Standing Calf Raise (pin loaded)
55 x 20
115 x 15
215 x 10
315 x 10
395 (full stack) x 10

Seated Calf Raise (plate loaded)
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10 drop set to 90 x 10

Close Grip Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 6
335 x 6
295 x 8
275 x 10

Lying EZ-Bar Tricep Extensions (constant tension/no lockout at top and went behind head for big stretch)
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
35 x 10
35 x 10

DB Kickbacks
25 x 10
25 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extensions (using Blood Starving Sets technique)
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10 
20 x 10
20 x 10

Alternating DB Curls Warm-up/pre-exhaust
25 x 20
25 x 20

Strict Barbell Curls
85 x 10
105 x 10
125 x 10 drop set to 35 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curls w/ paused squeeze at top of each rep
40 x 16
40 x 16
40 x 16

Incline DB Curls (both arms simultaneously) no supination, slow reps
25 x 10 
25 x 10

Reverse EZ-Curls
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curls (using Blood Starving Sets technique)
30 x 10
30 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

DB Wrist Curls (performed as on giant set)
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

"Run the Rack" DB Curls w/supination
50 x 6 + 45 x 6 + 40 x 6 + 35 x 6 + 30 x 6 + 25 x 6 + 20 x 6​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 2, 2012)

10/1/12 1 REP MAX DAY BENCH!
NO AM CArdio - wanted to sleep in and save up strength!

Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 10
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 1
405 x 1 easy
430 x MISS (got 1/2 way up and then just stopped, couldn't lock out!)





Since I was so close I am going to focus specifically on strength training to achieve my goal in 2 weeks (I am confident I can do this).  Despite the miss, I am impressed with the fact that I haven't been training specifically for strength (whereas back in April when I matched my personal best of 420 x 1, i have been doing a 6 week strength training cycle) so this encourages me BIG TIME!  I also want to mention that I just finished 4 weeks of PCT...I would have easily nailed 430+ for a single if I was using the DMZ right now, no question!

Incline Machine Press (pin loaded) - never used this machine before
100 x 20
150 x 15
200 x 10
250 x 10
300 x 10
350 x 10
400 (stack) x 10

Machine Flyes
120 x 15
120 x 15

PM Cardio: 30 minutes doing intervals on stepmill


----------



## flynike (Oct 2, 2012)

a lot of audience you had


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 3, 2012)

flynike said:


> a lot of audience you had



LOL yea, the whole gym was practically watching...you should have seen the crowd behind the camera!  LOL!  Hopefully in 2 weeks I'll nail it convincingly.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 3, 2012)

I had planned on doing a high rep/moderate to light quad session last night but once I got warmed up that all went out the door...

10/2/12 Quads/Cardio
AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

Quad Extension warm-up/pre-exhaust
50 x 30
50 x 30

Plate Loaded Leg Press (regular stance, toes slightly out)
225 x 10
405 x 10
585 x 10
765 x 10
965 x 2 (too heavy to get full deep reps beyond the 2 I did) so dropset to 405 x 10

Hack Sled (narrow stance/toes out)
185 x 10
275 x 10
365 x 10

Seated Leg Press (pin loaded, feet together)
230 x 25
230 x 25

Single Leg Quad Extension (performed as one giant set, sets are for each leg)
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

PM Cardio: 15 minutes doing stepmill intervals.


----------



## flynike (Oct 3, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> LOL yea, the whole gym was practically watching...you should have seen the crowd behind the camera!  LOL!  Hopefully in 2 weeks I'll nail it convincingly.


lol that is too funny! soon they will be having a powerlifting show going on


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 4, 2012)

flynike said:


> lol that is too funny! soon they will be having a powerlifting show going on



The funny thing is, there is a group of guys that train like powerlifters and they attempt maxes EVERY week (they were benching next to me on the left).  2 of them walk up to me after I get up off the bench.  They're a good group of guys but I what I find funny is that out of all of them (there's like 5 or 6 of them) only one of them benches more than I do (he's probably in the 440-455 range).  I only max once every 3-4 months and I train for bodybuilding so I think this kinda makes them a little envious LOL!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 4, 2012)

10/3/12 Back

NO AM Cardio: Rain AGAIN! 

Straight Arm Cable Pulldown using rope attachment (pre-exhaust)
100 x 20
120 x 15
140 x 10

Wide Grip Cable Lat Pulldown (haven't used this machine in a few months)
200 x 10
250 x 8
230 x 8
210 x 8

Barbell Rows (shoulder width overhand grip)
135 x 10
225 x 10
255 x 8
275 x 6

Seated Cable Rows using butterfly attachment
200 x 15
210 x 12
210 x 10

Dual Axis Pulldown (pin loaded) using narror/neutral grip
110 x 10
170 x 10
210 x 10

HS D.Y. Row (both arms simultaneously)
90 x 10
180 x 10

DB Pullover
80 x 15
100 x 10

Hyperextensions
x 25
x 20
x 15
x 15

NO PM Cardio - ran late and all the stepmills were being used.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 4, 2012)

Your wife lets you call other girls hun and babe?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 5, 2012)

Had our last baby/birthing class last night so no training. Will double up again tonight and tomorrow to make up for it.​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 9, 2012)

10/5/12 - Delts/Hamstrings
AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
185 x 10
205 x 8 drop set to 135 x 20

EZ-Bar Upright Rows (for side delts)
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 10

Strict DB Laterals (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Seated Straight Arm DB Laterals (both arms simultaneously)
20 x 10
25 x 6 drop to 20 x 6 drop to 15 x 6

Single Arm Cable Laterals
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10

DB Front Raise (both arms simultaneously) SUPERSET with Bent-over Reverse DB Flyes
20 x 10 + 20 x 10
25 x 10 + 25 x 10
30 x 10 + 30 x 10

Stiff Legged Deads
135 x 10
85 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10

Seated Hamstring Curls
90 x 20
110 x 15
130 x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 9, 2012)

10/6/12 Calves/Triceps/Biceps/Forearms

Standing Pin Loaded Calf Raise
55 x 20
115 x 15
215 x 10
315 x 10
395 (stack) x 10

Seated Plate Loaded Calf Raise (slow controlled reps, no bouncing)
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10 drop to 90 x 10

Close Grip Bench Press (strength building rep range)
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 5
335 x 3
355 x 3
375 x 1

Cable Rope Extensions (heavy cable station)
20 x 20
35 x 15
50 x 12
65 x 10
80 x 8
95(stack) x 6

Seate Dip Machine (pin loaded)
105 x 20
150 x 15
210 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Curls 
25 x 20
30 x 20
35 x 18
40 x 18
45 x 16
50 x 16

Single Arm DB Spider Curls (performed on back/non-padded side of preacher curl)
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

Alternating Db Hammer Curls (cross body hammers)
45 x 20
65 x 16
80 x 12

Cable Wrist Curls
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10
60 x 8​


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you post your 6-week strength training cycle?  Nice work on the lifts!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 10, 2012)

It's all about gearing up to nail that big single next Monday on bench and achieve a new PR!  I haven't trained purely for strength purposes in quite a long time but oddly enough, myu chest is pretty damn sore this morning adfter last night's heavy pressing session...check it...

10/9/12 Chest (strength rep range)

Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 5
335 x 3
355 x 3
375 x 1
385 x 1
395 x 1 (fought a little to lock out but that was expected given all the heavy sets I had already done)

DB Flye
65 x 15
65 x 10

Most Muscular Cable Flye
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

And that's all she wrote...HUGE difference when it comes to bodybuilding/hypertrophy training vs. strength/power training.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 10, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Can you post your 6-week strength training cycle? Nice work on the lifts!



It will take me a while to write it all down but I'll do my best...  I actually couldn't hit all my numbers on my last 2 weeks but I still managed to gain a TON of strength from the program.  There is simply NO WAY someone could nail all the numbers/reps/weights etc on the program I followed unless you are Ronnie Coleman but the program WAS successful in getting all of my numbers WAY UP so in a sense it did the job.


----------



## flynike (Oct 10, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> 10/5/12 - Delts/Hamstrings
> AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking
> 
> 
> ...


​You do this wide or close grip?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 11, 2012)

flynike said:


> [/INDENT]You do this wide or close grip?



For side delts you need to use a wide grip and pull your elbows up and out.  Narrow grip targets the traps.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 11, 2012)

Switched things up a bit...haven't done full deadlifts in well over 6 months or so and just wanted something different to do.  Didn't go crazy either because last thing I need is my lower back acting up...

10/10/12 Back

Straight Arm Pulldown warm-ups with rope attachment
100 x 20
110 x 15
120 x 10

Deadlifts
135 x 10
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 3 (easy)

Wide Grip Cable Lat Pulldown
200 x 10
210 x 10
220 x 10

HS D.Y. Row 
90 x 15
140 x 12
160 x 10
180 x 8

DB Pullovers
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 10

HyperExtensions
BW x 15
BW X 15
BW X 15

Lower back was SMOKED! Made me remember how much I dislike doing deadlifts but it is good to switch it up now and again.​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 12, 2012)

10/11/12 Hams/Abs/Cardio (decided to push calves to Saturday morning)

AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

SLDL 
Bar x 10
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 3 (lower back started to bitch BIG time, still smoked from deads the previous day so I threw in the towel before I pulled something)

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 20
110 x 15
130 x 10
150 x 8
1770 x 6

Alternating DB Lunges (25lbs DB in each hand)
25 x 16
25 x 14
25 x 12

Cable Rope Crunches
110 x 34
120 x 33
120 x 33

Hanging Leg Raise
x 15
x 15
x 15

PM Cardio: 20 minutes doing intervals on stepmill​


----------



## flynike (Oct 12, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> For side delts you need to use a wide grip and pull your elbows up and out.  Narrow grip targets the traps.



thats how i do mine! wide grip ! I need to work on my grip though  my grip/wrist seems to give out before my shoulders


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 12, 2012)

flynike said:


> thats how i do mine! wide grip ! I need to work on my grip though  my grip/wrist seems to give out before my shoulders



Get some lifting straps...problem solved.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a doctor's appointment on friday evening so I didn't train shoulders but I did do an hour of cardio in the morning. Here is a recap of Saturday morning's "pump" session:

10/13/12 Calves/Biceps/Forearms

Pin loaded standing calf raise
55 x 20
115 x 15
215 x 10
315 x 10
395 (full stack) x 10

Seated Calf Raise
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10 drop set to 135 x 8 drop set to 90 x 6 drop set to 45 x 10

Alternating DB Curl Warm-up
25 x 20
30 x 20

Cable Curls using EZ-Curl attachment (heavy cable station)
25 x 15
50 x 12
65 x 10

Leaning Cable Curl (both arms simultaneously) w/static hold at top of each rep
20 x 20
20 x 15
30 x 12
40 x 10
50 x 10

Barbell Spider Curls (off back side of preacher bench)
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Seated Strict alternating Hammer Curls w/pause
35 x 16
35 x 14
35 x 12

DB Wrist Curls (performed as one giant set)
50 x 15 x 12 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 16, 2012)

10/15/12 - 1RM day revisited

I'll probably make another run at 430 after the New Year so it will be at least 2-3 months before I attempt it again. Back to training for physique purposes for the time being.

Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 10
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
365 x 1
430 x MISS (same sticking point as 2 weeks ago)





425 x MISS (again, exact same sticking point)

Cable Flyes with slight alternating cross over
50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (all reps paused at just short of lock out)
225 x 15
225 x 12
225 x 10

BW Dips
x 10 
x 10

PM Cardio: 20 minutes flying on elliptical. Quads cramped up something fierce on my way out of the gym...could barely walk!


----------



## flynike (Oct 16, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Get some lifting straps...problem solved.



True.. I had some years ago not sure what happened to them


----------



## flynike (Oct 16, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> 10/15/12 - 1RM day revisited
> 
> I'll probably make another run at 430 after the New Year so it will be at least 2-3 months before I attempt it again. Back to training for physique purposes for the time being.
> 
> ...



you will get it next time!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 18, 2012)

Haven't been able to get to the gym last 2 days...making preparations for the arrival of my daughter within the next week or so. Her nursery should be completed by this weekend and my Wife is 1 week away from her due date so it can be any day now! Going to be training quads/hams/back tonight (2 exercises per bodypart). I have been doing morning fasted cardio however...

On another note, submitted photos to Silver Model Managment in NYC a few days ago and I received a response today! Will be conducting a telephone interview with them tomorrow and will go from there!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 19, 2012)

Playing catch up last night since I missed Quads on Tuesday and Back on Weds...

10/18/12 Quads/Back/Hams/Abs
AM Cardio: 1 hour fasted walking

Quad Extensions
50 x 25
100 x 20
150 x 15
200 x 10

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet together)
210 x 20
250 x 15
310 x 10
350 x 10

Wide Grip Cable Lat Pulldown
150 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 8
200 x 6

HS ISO Lateral Row (narrow neutral grip, both arms simultaneously)
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

Straight Arm Pulldowns using short straight bar attachment
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 10

Seated Hamstring Curls
90 x 20
110 x 15
130 x 10
150 x 8

Hyperextensions
x 15
x 12
x 10

Hanging Leg Raise
x 15
x 12
x 10

Also... I spoke with the talent scout at Silver Model Management and he wants me to come down to NYC to their office for an in person review.  I told him my Wife is due any day with our baby which he was cool with and told me to let him know when I can make it down and he'll set something up with me.  EXCITING STUFF!!


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 19, 2012)

Good luck on the interview, you will do well.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 19, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Good luck on the interview, you will do well.



THANK YOU!

Friday morning progress photo...218lbs.  48 days post competition.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 22, 2012)

10/19/12 Delts

HS ISO Shoulder Press
100 x 20
190 x 15
240 x 12
260 x 8
(triple drop set, all sets taken to failure) 280 x 5.5 drop to 190 x 6 drop to 100 x 10 

Alternating DB Front Raise
20 x 20
25 x 20
30 x 18
35 x 16

Reverse DB Flyes (performed on incline bench)
35 x 15
35 x 12
35 x 10

Strict DB Laterals
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Straight Arm Cable Laterals
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 22, 2012)

[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]10/20/12 Calves/Triceps/Biceps/Forearms

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10
225 x 10
90 x 15

Standing Calf Raise (pin loaded machine)
215 x 10
315 x 10
395 x 10
395 x 10

TRICEPS

Close Grip Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8
335 x 6
355 x 4 (wanted 6 of these but didn't trust the guy spotting me to bail me out if I got into trouble so racked at 4 reps)
225 x 15

Lying EZ-Bar Extensions
80 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extensions (heavy cable station)
20 x 12
20 x 10

DB Kickbacks
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

BICEPS

Alternating DB Curl Warm-ups
25 x 20
30 x 20

Leaning Cable Curls (both arms simultaneously)
20 x 15
30 x 12
40 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10

Barbell Spider Curls (off backside of preacher)
50 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curls (in front of body)
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

FOREARMS

DB Wrist Curls (performed as a giant set)
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curl
50 x 10
50 x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 23, 2012)

Back to hypertrophy training...trained chest last night. I think I have fairly good pectoral development but I also feel that it could be better. Seems the overall look for MPD highly favors big/round/full almost over developed pecs. My triceps and front delts are very strong and I feel they take over for the pecs on my pressing movement on chest day. To remedy and correct this, I have started using pre-exhaust techniques and it seems to really do the trick. Case in point was last night's chest session...I pre-exhausted with cable flye then went into DB presses etc and I swear that the pump I achieved was just crazy. I barely managed to get my tank top off after training and what I saw in the mirror completely blew me away. I honestly have NEVER seen my chest look that full/round EVER. It was quite exhilerating and painful to be honest. I hope this correlates directly into renewed pectoral growth which I will display on stage next year while I make another run at an IFBB Pro Card.

10/22/12 Chest
AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walk

"Most Muscular" Cable Flye Pre-exhaust
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

Incline DB Press
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 8
110 x 6
100 x 7
90 x 6

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (all reps paused at lock out)
180 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 10

BW Dips
x 15
x 15

Life Fitness Machine Flye
120 x 15
120 x 15​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 24, 2012)

10/23/12 Quads
AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

Quad Extension Pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25
50 x 25
50 x 25

Leg Press (narrow stance, toes slightly out)
135 x 20
225 x 20
315 x 20
405 x 20

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet together)
210 x 20
210 x 20
210 x 20

Single Leg Quad Extensions
30 x 20
30 x 20

I think I am on to something with this pre-exhaust stuff.  My thighs looked like they doubled in size by the end of the session and I experienced SEVERE quad cramps on my way out to the car and then when getting into the car.  It was painful but satisfying in a fucked up way.  Teardrops sporting sick vascularity as well.


----------



## flynike (Oct 24, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> 10/23/12 Quads
> 
> I think I am on to something with this pre-exhaust stuff.  My thighs looked like they doubled in size by the end of the session and I experienced SEVERE quad cramps on my way out to the car and then when getting into the car.  It was painful but satisfying in a fucked up way.  Teardrops sporting sick vascularity as well.


I may give this pre-exhaust a try! probably my next Quads day! 
cramping is NEVER satisfying!  not even in the fked up way!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 25, 2012)

flynike said:


> I may give this pre-exhaust a try! probably my next Quads day!
> cramping is NEVER satisfying!  not even in the fked up way!



Now AB cramps are the WORST!!!  OMG...thought I was going to die when I had one for the first time this past summer.  Probably one of the most painful things I have ever experienced...or right up there with the worst.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 25, 2012)

I let the ANIMAL out to feed last night...

10/24/12 Back
AM Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

Rack Deadlifts (4th pin at knee)
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 10 (want to work my way up to 585 x 10 over the course of this off-season)

Straight Arm Pulldown (pre-exhaust) using rope attachment
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 10

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded)
100 x 15
150 x 12
180 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (using narrow/neutral grip and both arms simultaneously)
180 x 15
270 x 12
360 x 8

Reverse Grip HS ISO Lateral Front Pulldown (had not done these in a while)
90 x 15
180 x 10
180 x 8

DB Pullovers
80 x 15
80 x 15


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 26, 2012)

10/25/12 Hams/Abs
AM cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

Barbell Lunges
Bar x 20
95 x 18
115 x 16
135 x 12

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 15
110 x 12
130 x 10
150 x 10
170 x 8
190 (stack) x 6 PR for weight and reps on this machine

Stiff Legged Deads
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
295 x 8
315 x 6

HyperExtensions
x 10
x 10
x 10
x 10

Cable Crunches w/ rope attachment
100 x 25
110 x 25
120 x 25
120 x 25

Hanging Leg Raises
x 25
x 20
x 15
x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 30, 2012)

10/26/12 Delts
A.M. Cardio: 55 minutes fasted walking

HS ISO Lateral Shoulder Press
100 x 20
190 x 15
280 x 8
260 x 7
240 x 7
220 x 6 drop set 190 x 6 drop set 100 x 10

Barbell Front Raises (these are GREAT!)
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10

Single Arm Cable Reverse Flye 
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

Strict DB Laterals (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Delts were still smoked from painting the ceiling in my home office so I didn't want to go overboard.​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 30, 2012)

[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]10/27/12 Calves/Biceps/Triceps/Forearms

Standing Calf Raise (pin loaded machine)
115 x 20
215 x 15
315 x 10
395(stack) x 10
395 x 6 drop set 315 x 6 drop set 215 x 6 drop set 115 x 6

Seated Calf Raise (plate loaded) all reps performed slow w/ pause
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10 drop set 90 x 10

TRICEPS

Close-grip Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 10
335 x 6
325 x 5 (wanted 6 but I didn't have a spotter so did not want to risk getting stuck)
275 x 12

Cable Rope Pressdown (heavy cables)
50 x 15
70 x 12
100 x 10

Lying EZ-Bar Extensions
80 x 10 
100 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension (heavy cables)
15 x 15
20 x 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
35x 15
35 x 15

BICEPS

Incline DB Curl warm-ups (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 10

Strict Barbell Curls 
Bar x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curls (to front and side)
45 x 20
50 x 20
55 x 20

"Arnold" DB Concentration Curls
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

DB Wrist Curls (giant set)
50 x 15 x 12 x 10

Single Arm Cable Curl 
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10

BW Pullups (narrow/neutral grip)
x 8​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 30, 2012)

Due to the hurricane yesterday the gym was closed so I did an improv chest session at home in my living room:

10/29/12 Chest Improv

BW Pushups x 500 (took me 8 sets to complete 500 reps)

Gallon Water Jug flyes (performed lying on a footrest in place of a bench) 3 sets of 15

Close grip incline push ups
x 10
x 10 
x 10

I got a SICK pump from this, was quite surprised actually.​


----------



## flynike (Oct 30, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Due to the hurricane yesterday the gym was closed so I did an improv chest session at home in my living room:
> 
> 10/29/12 Chest Improv
> 
> ...


500 pushups!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks flynike!  

10/30/12 - Quads

Quad Extension warmups/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25
50 x 25
50 x 25

Smith Front Squats (Ass to ground, shoulder width stance) have not done these in YEARS!
Bar x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

Cybex Plate Loaded Squat Press (narrow stance, toes slightly out))
225 x 20
405 x 15
585 x 10

Pin Loaded Seated Leg Press (feet together)
230 x 25
310 x 25


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 1, 2012)

10/31/12 Back (abbreviated session because I had to get home to pass out candy to the trick-o-treaters)

Straight Arm Pulldown using inverted V attachment (pre-exhaust)
100 x 20
110 x 15
120 x 10

Overhand Barbell Rows 
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
295 x 8
315 x 6





DB Rows
120 x 10
120 x 10

Dual Axis Machine Pulldowns (using narrow/neutral grip, pulled to top of chest)
150 x 15
190 x 12
230 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 2, 2012)

11/1/12 Hams & Abs

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 15
110 x 12
130 x 10
150 x 10
170 x 8
190(stack) x 6

Barbell Lunges 
Bar x 20
95 x 18
115 x 16
135 x 14

Lying Leg Curl
90 x 20
110 x 15
130 x 10

Hyper Extensions
x 20
x 15
x 15

Crunches (feet elevated)
x 25
x 25
x 25
x 25

Lying Leg Lifts
x 15
x 15
x 15
x 15


----------



## sityslicker (Nov 2, 2012)

> 425 x MISS (again, exact same sticking point)




Good stuff, SVT! You were right at that sticking point...an inch or so more and it would of been all yours.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 5, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Good stuff, SVT! You were right at that sticking point...an inch or so more and it would of been all yours.



Thanks man! I'll get it hopefully over the course of this off-season.  Right now though the training goals/priorities have shifted.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 5, 2012)

I skipped Friday night's shoulder session because we thouhgt my Wife would be heading into the hospital to deliver our little girl but it turned out toi be a false alarm.  She's a week and half overdue.  Anyways, I was able to get down to Gold's in Pawtucket to train arms and I also threw in delts to make up for the missed session.

11/3/12 Calves/Triceps/Biceps/Forearms/Delts 

Standng Calf Raise (pin loaded)
55 x 20
115 x 15
215 x 10
315 x 10
395(stack) x 10

Seated Calf Raise (plate loaded) slow reps w/ pause
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10 drop set 90 x 15

Close-Grip Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 6
335 x 6
295 x 8
275 x 8

Seated Overhead DB Extension
80 x 20
100 x 15
120 x 10

Reverse Single Arm Cable Extension (heavy cables)
10 x 20
15 x 15
20 x 10

Alternating DB Curls
25 x 20
30 x 20
35 x 20
40 x 20

Reverse EZ-Curls
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10

Cable Concentration Curls
30 x 15
40 x 10
50 x 10

DB Wrist Curls 
50 x 20
55 x 15
60 x 10

Strict DB Laterals (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Barbell Front Raises
50 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye (heavy cables)
10 x 15
15 x 12
15 x 10

Behind the back cable laterals (heavy cables)
10 x 15
10 x 12
10 x 10

Barely rested at all during this workout...took me exactly an hour and a half on to complete the entire session.


----------



## flynike (Nov 8, 2012)

*CONGRATS MY FRIEND!!! *


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 13, 2012)

THANKS HUN!!!!!  

Felt GREAT to get back into the gym last night after a 10 day lay off. I didn't go all out since I didn't want to tweak or injure anything. I definitely could feel the affects of my lack of sleep for the past week or so, stamina just wasn't there and energy level was relatively low but strength seemed to be solid given the circumstances. Definitely had a lot more in the tank but I purposely held back. Due to the baby's arrival, I'm going to have to cut my weight training scedule from my typical 6 days down to 3 days but will continue to do my morning fasted cardio as long as the weather is reasonable and dry outside when I wake up each morning. Once I get a decent home gym set up in my garage, I'll be back to a 6-7 day training schedule splitting time between Gold's and my home gym. 

My new split will look something like this:

Monday - Chest/Shoulders/Biceps/Forearms
Tues or Weds - Legs
Thurs or Friday - Back/Triceps

Abs will be trained at home. 

I will also start going to the gym early in the morning (between 5-6am) so I can come straight home after work. Going to take some getting used to but gotta do what I gotta do!

11/12/12 - Chest/shoulders/biceps/forearms

Most Muscular Cable flye pre-exhaust
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

Barbell Bench Press
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 6
325 x 6
295 x 7

Incline DB press
100 x 8
90 x 8
80 x 8

BW Dips
x 15
x 15

DB Delt "21's" (front raise for 7, laterals for 7, bent over reverse flye for 7 performed as one giant set)
20 x 1 set
25 x 1 set
30 x 1 set

Straight Arm Cable Laterals
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10

Alternating DB Curls
20 x 20
25 x 20
30 x 20
35 x 20

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curls (Arnold Style)
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curls (to fron and then to the side)
50 x 20
50 x 20​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 14, 2012)

11/13/12 Quads/Hams/Calves

Plate Loaded Leg Press (narrow stance, toes slightly out)
1pps x 20
2pps x 15
3pps x 12
4pps x 10
5ppsx 10

Quad Extension
110 x 20
150 x 15
170 x 12
210 x 10

Alternating Barbell Lunges
Bar x 20
95 x 16
115 x 12

Seated Leg Curl
90 x 15
130 x 12
150 x 10

HyperExtensions
x 15
x 15
x 15

Cybex Calf Sled
1pps x 20
2pps x 15
3pps x 12
4pps x 10
5pps x 10

Seated Calf Raise
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 8
225 x 6


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 15, 2012)

11/14/12 - 1 hour fasted cardio (walking) upon waking. No weight training. 

I won't be able to train back/triceps until early Saturday morning...Wife wants me home directly from work to help out with our baby, which is understandable. 5am weight training sessions begin next week...should be interesting.​


----------



## flynike (Nov 15, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> 11/14/12 - 1 hour fasted cardio (walking) upon waking. No weight training.
> 
> I won't be able to train back/triceps until early Saturday morning...Wife wants me home directly from work to help out with our baby, which is understandable. 5am weight training sessions begin next week...should be interesting.​


Join the club 
it will prob be tough the first few days, then you will LOVE it!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 19, 2012)

Hit it HARD at Gold's Pawtucket early Saturday morning...really feeling it yesterday and especially today.  Triceps and lats are sore as hell, been a while since that has happened.  I guess the little lay-off due to Sophia's arrival did the trick.

11/17/12 Back/Triceps

Old School T-Bar Rows (from floor)
135 x 20
180 x 15
225 x 12
270 x 10
315 x 8

HS ISO Lateral High Row (both arms simultaneously)
2pps x 15
3pps x 10
4pps x 8 drop set to 2pps x10

HS D.Y. Row (Both arms simultaneously) I don't like to go heavy on these because they aggravate my forearms/wrists but I do slow reps and squeeze the fawk out of my lats and makes the sets extremely painful in the lats in a good way.
1pps x 15
1pps x 12
1pps x 10

HS ISO Lateral Front Pulldown (using narrow/neutral grip and both arms simultaneously)
1pps x 15
2pps x 10
2pps x 8

DB Straight Arm Pullovers
80 x 15
100 x 10
120 x 8

Close Grip Brench Press (holy shit, I was GASSED after all the back work and my strength was SHOT on the bench, pump in my lats almost prevented me from lowering the bar to my chest!)
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
Performed as a quadruple drop set - 315 x 3 drop to 295 x 3 drop to 275 x 3 drop to 255 x 3

Seated Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
35 x 15
40 x 12
45 x 10

Reverse Single Arm Cable Extension
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 26, 2012)

As you can imagine things have been crazy trying to adjust with a newborn at home and of course work has been its buisiest ALL YEAR.  Combine that with the holidays etc and I just haven't had much time to post on here but I have been reading as much as I can with what time I've had at work.  

I managed to train on my lunch break last week on Monand Weds at Gold's in Marlborough, MA and then Friday and Saturday I trained Gold's Pawtucket, RI.  I haven't been to my "home base" gym (Gold's Milford, MA) for 2 weeks or so now.  I'm not going to log last week's training but starting today I'll make sure to update you all on my training etc. going forward.  Lack of sleep has definitely started to affect my strength a bit.  It's difficult to keep energy levels high when I am woken up every 1-2 hours to change a diaper so that my Wife can nurse the baby afterwards.  The baby also doesn't settle down for bed sometimes until as late as midnight


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 26, 2012)

Today's lunch training session...trying to get it all done in under an hour and fifteen whenever possible.

11/26/12 - Chest/Delts

Barbell Bench Press 
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 8
325 x 4 (had more in the tank but stopped at 4 just in case I got stuck, was not using a spotter)
295 x 8
275 x 7 (see notes on my set with 325)

HS Plate Loaded Incline Press (YES!!  Been over 2 years since I had access to this machine!)
1pps x 15
2pps x 12
3pps x 6.5 drop set to 1pps x 10

BW Dips
x 15
x 12 
x 10

Icarian Pin Loaded Flye Machine
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

HS Behind The Neck Shoulder Press
1pps x 20
2pps x 10
2pps x 10

Barbell Front Raise
50 x 15
50 x 15

Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye (rear delts)
25 x 15
25 x 15

Seated Strict/Straight Arm DB Laterals
25 x 15
25 x 15

Single Arm Cable Laterals
10 x 10
10 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 27, 2012)

Gotta say this was one of the most challenging sessions I have had in a long time...

11/27/12 Back/Hamstrings

Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment pre-exhaust
100 x 20
115 x 15
130 x 10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown SUPERSET with Seated Rows using butterfly attachment (narrow/neutral)
140 x 15 + 160 x 10
160 x 8 + 160 x 8
180 x 8 + 180 x 8

DB Rows SUPERSET with DB Pullovers
100 x 10 + 80 x 10
110 x 8 + 80 x 8
120 x 8 + 80 x 8

Rack Deadlifts (bar set at knee level)
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 8

Seated Hamstring Curl SUPERSET with Bodyweight Hyperextensions
100 x 15 + BW x 15
130 x 12 + BW x 12
145 x 10 + BW x 10

DB Stiff Legged Deadlifts
60 x 15
100 x 10

I probably wouldn't need to do much cardio if I trained this way all of the time. I was legitimately sucking wind throught the entire 55 minute session and soaked with sweat!  I obviously can't go as heavy on I usually do on all the movements because of the supersetting but i think I still managed respectable weight all things considered.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 29, 2012)

BIG TIME case of the rubba' legs right now...

11/29/12 Quads/Abs

Quad Extension warmups/pre-exhaust
55 x 25
70 x 25
85 x 25
100 x 25

Plate Loaded Leg Press (never used this type of leg press before, looks like the one Ronnie C and Dorian use in their vids) narrow stance/toes out, all deep reps
225 x 15
405 x 10
585 x 10
765 x 10
945 x 6
495 x 15

Hack Sled (feet together, toes out, bottomed out all reps)
Empty x 10
185 x 10
275 x 10

Walking Barbell Lunges
Bar x 20
Bar x 20

Quad Extensions
200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10

Cable Crunches using rope attachment
100 x 34
115 x 33
115 x 33

Hanging Leg Raises
x 15
x 12
x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 3, 2012)

Photo from this past Friday morning:


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 3, 2012)

Lack of sleep and inconsistency with consumng enough calories and macros is definitely taking its toll on my strength levels. I still managed to get a pretty sick pump in my pecs and delt which I guess at this stage of the game is all I can ask for. I intend on getting at least my maintenance calories and macros in this week and hopefully will see a good rebound in my strength by the end of the week and moving forward.

12/3/12 - Chest/Delts

Cable Flyes for pre-exhaust (heavy cable station)
25 x 20
25 x 15
15 x 10

DB Incline Press
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 6
110 x 6
100 x 6
90 x 6

Barbell Bench Press
225 x 8
255 x 6
225 x 8

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (seat set at highest point to mimmick HS Decline machine, not quite the same ROM but it did the trick)
1pps x 20
2pps x 10
2pps x 10

Kneeling Cable Most Muscular Flye
50 x 15
50 x 12

Alternating Front DB Raises
25 x 20
30 x 20

Bent over DB Reverse Flyes (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 20
30 x 15
35 x 10

Single Arm Cable Reverse Flye
10 x 15
10 x 12

Single Arm Leaning Cable Laterals
25 x 10
10 x 10

Strict Straight Arm DB Laterals (both arms simultaneously)
20 x 10
25 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 4, 2012)

OFF DAY   I am going to make a slight adjustment to my split and train back on its own on Weds and move hamstrings to Friday when I train quads.  Back is just too big and complex to try and cram a full workout in and then train hams on top of it.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 5, 2012)

12/5/12 - Back

Straight Arm Rope Pulldowns (pre-exhaust) heavy cable station
25 x 20
30 x 15
50 x 10

Rope Face Pulls (pre-exhaust) heavy cable station
15 x 15
25 x 10

HS ISO High Row (both arms simultaneously) performed all reps with slight pause/squeeze at bottom
1pps x 20
2pps x 15
3pps x 10
3pps+25 x 8

Barbell Rows (overhand medium width grip)
135 x 10
225 x 10
255 x 10
275 x 8

DB Rows (pulled to hip, no heaving)
100 x 10
120 x 8
140 x 8

Reverse Grip Lat Pulldowns (heavy cable station)
100 x 15
120 x 10
140 x 8

Rack Deadlifts (just under kneecap)
225 x 10
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 5
525 x 5

DB pullovers
80 x 15
100 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 7, 2012)

Look what just arrived courtesy IML...4 week cycle/log starts on Monday!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 7, 2012)

Change of plans....starting the M-Sten today.  I would rather end on a Friday as opposed to ending on a Monday.  Should be well into my system come Monday to start the week off proper.  I am training quads/hams shortly and doing early Saturday morning calves/arms tomorrow.  KILL IT!!!!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok...So I started 2caps/day of the M-Sten on Friday as I mentioned earlier. Usually takes a few days to kick in so we'll see if I feel anything during today's chest and delt session. First though, a recap of early Saturday morning's training session:

12/8/12 Calves/Arms

Pin Loaded Standing Calf Raise
55 x 20
115 x 15
215 x 12
315 x 10
Stack 395 x 10

Seated Plate Loaded Calf Raise
90 x 15
135 x 10
180 x 8
225 x 6 drop set 90 x 12

Close Grip Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 6
295 x 6
275 x 7

Lying DB Extension (both arms simultaneously)
30 x 15
40 x 10
50 x 8

BW Bench Dips w/ feet elevated
x 20
x 20
x 20

Strict Wide Grip Barbell Curls (no swinging!)
Bar x 20
75 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 6

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curls (paused and squeezed at top of each rep)
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20

Db Spider Curls (off backside of preacher bench)
30 x 10
35 x 10

Standing Cross-Body DB Hammer Curls
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

DB Wrist Curls (performed as one giant set)
50 x 15 x 12 x 10

Here's a shot taken after this session:


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention previously that my starting BW for the 4 week cycle of the M-sten Rx is 205lbs on Friday.
12/10/12 Chest/Delts
Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 6
325 x 4 (wasn't using a spotter so didn't want to get stuck.  I probably had enough for 6 reps)
315 x 5 (see comment from previous set)
295 x 5 (ditto)
275 x 8
Incline DB Press (all reps slow and controlled, squeezed at top)
100 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10
HS Plate Loaded Incline Press "Burns"  (slow pulse reps, no lockout)
1pps x 15
1pps x 15
Bodyweight Dips
x 15
x 15
Kneeling "Most Muscular" Cable Flye
55 x 15
55 x 15 
Inclne DB Lateral Tri-Set (db front raise palms down, db front raise palms facing eachother, traditional seated db laterals all performed as one giant set)
15 x 10 x 10 x 10
20 x 10 x 10 x 10
Reverse DB Flye using "back builder" pad for support 
30 x 15
30 x 10
Single Arm bent-over cable reverse flye
10 x 15
10 x 12 
10 x 10
Standing Strict/Straight Arm DB Laterals
25 x 10
25 x 6 drop set 20 x 6 drop set 15 x 6
Notes:  It has only been 3 days since starting the M-Sten and I FEEL tighter/fuller and thought that I LOOKED fuller when I was training.  Not sure if this is just my head playing games with me or not..but that's how I feel.  Strength was sub-par today and I attribute this to lack of quality sleep and also getting used to the equipment at the new gym.  It seems I have gained a few pounds since Friday since I was 205 or so then, this morning 209lbs.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 11, 2012)

I notice you don't post your nutrition in your log.  What are your macros that you eat? P/C/F Do you eat the same thing everyday or switch it up?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 12, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> I notice you don't post your nutrition in your log. What are your macros that you eat? P/C/F Do you eat the same thing everyday or switch it up?



I pretty much eat the same thing Monday-Friday.  Saturday and Sunday are basically the same as Mon-Fri up until my final meal of the day which is typically a reasonable cheat meal, if you even want to call it that.  

Macros right now haev been purposely reduced because I am only training with weights 4x a week and no cardio at the moment.  But current daily macros are:
2715 cals/ 106 Fats/ 165 carbs/ 275 protein  This will vary slightly.  

Eating chicken, whole eggs, egg whites, fat free mozzarella cheese, white mushrooms, chocolate rice cake, peanut butter, low sugar jelly, fat free milk, complete protein powder, apple, banana,jasmine rice and a gallon+ of spring water.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 12, 2012)

This week has been a real challenge...getting about 4-6 hours of interrupted sleep each night and fighting off getting my Wife's sore throat/cold.  Needless to say, I have been exhausted.  Not exactly the ideal situation to be running IML's new M-Sten Rx product however, I have some good news to share.  It seems the compound is kicking in today. Definitely felt my stength levels were "up" despite the challenges I mentioned.  NO DOUBT I am looking fuller without a question.  Forgot to step on the scale this morning but last night before bed I was 212lbs (but that was after my last meal for the day).  Here's today's killer back session:

12/12/12 Back

Straight Arm Rope Pulldowns
100 x 20 
100 x 15
100 x 10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (slow controlled/squeezed reps, no swinging) this cable station seems to be heavier then most I've used
160 x 10
205 x 10
220 x 10
235 x 8

Single arm narrow/neutral grip HS ISO Lateral Low Row (definitely an older HS machine.  4pps is the equivelent of 6pps on other similar machines)
3pps x 10
4pps x 10
2pps x 12

Cable Pulldowns to top of chest using butterfly attachment (performed same way as wide grip lat pulldown) heavy cable station
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 8

DB pullovers (elbows locked to keep stress on lats throughout the ROM)
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 8

Rack Deadlifts (at knee) reps day
225 x 15
315 x 15
405 x 15


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 14, 2012)

1 week into my M-Sten cycle. So far the biggest difference I have noticed is that I am looking fuller, a little more vascular than usual and seeing a slight boost in strength. I am hoping these factors will all continue to improve as I move into week 2. Stay tuned!​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 14, 2012)

Back is LIT UP from doing ATG Hammer Strength Squat Presses.  Haven't had access to this machine since I left my old gym back home a few years ago.  I never really used it much but decided to try it out today for something different.  My lower back is so pissed at me, I won't be doing it again any time soon,

12/14/12 Quads/Hams

Quad Extension Warmups/pre-exhaust
55 x 25
70 x 25
85 x 25
100 x 25

HS Squat Press (shoulder width stance, toes out, ATG all reps)
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
225 x 10

Hack Sled (narrow stance, toes out, ATG all reps)
Empty x 10
185 x 10
275 x 10

Quad Extensions
205 x 12
220 x 10
235 x 8

Alternating/Walking BB Lunges 
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12

Seated Ham Curl
115 x 20
145 x 15
175 x 12
205 x 10

Hyper Extensions
x 15
x 15
x 15

DB SLDL
30 x 10
40 x 10

Got my money's worth with this session.  Soaked through 2 shirts and felt I left it all out on the gym floor.  Looking forward to training calves and arms in the morning.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you train errectors with ab work?  And what exercise do you feel works them best?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 17, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Do you train errectors with ab work? And what exercise do you feel works them best?



No.

I hit erectors on back day with rack deads and then again on leg day with hyperextensions.  The erectors are also used as ancillary muscles when doing heavy barbell/db/t-bar rows.   I have always had issues with my lower back ever since I herniated a disk in my early 20's when doing heavy barbell rows using sloppy form (such an idiot).


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 18, 2012)

Was experiencing some discomfort/pain in my shoulders/rotators over the weekend, especially in my left shoulder. First few sets of DB Incline presses were fairly painful but fortunately after warming up the pain went away. For those of you who have known me for a while, you should know that I've had tears to both of my rotator cuffs and have dealt with shoulder pain to varying degrees for a number of years now. Hopefully this isn't the start of another 3 month "flare up". I have been able to train fortunately without any issues for about 5-6 months now and I never know how or why it starts to act up, it just does what it wants. I also have had a tender left wrist and tender right elbow but it has not affected my training...YET.

Definitely saw an uptick in strength yesterday but strength/stamina over the course of the entire session is still 50/50. This should continue to improve hopefully over the course of the next week.

12/17/12 Chest/Delts

Db Incline Press 
80 x 15
100 x 10
120 x 10 (not bad!)
110 x 8
100 x 8
90 x 8

Barbell Bench Press (all slow and squeezed reps, kept weight lower than usual since I was pretty gassed from the DB inclines)
225 x 8
275 x 5 (should have been 6-8 easy reps but here is where the lack of stamina i mentioned came in to play)
255 x 8
225 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (slow reps with pause/squeeze at top)
2pps x 15
2pps x 15

BW Dips
x 15
x 15

Leverage Machine Flye (paused and queezed at top)
120 x 15
120 x 15

Barbell Front Raise
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye
10 x 15
15 x 15
20 x 15

Straight Single Arm Cable Laterals
20 x 15
20 x 12
20 x 10


----------



## flex365 (Dec 18, 2012)

best log on the board. keep it up! watching your progress. how's the M sten?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 19, 2012)

flex365 said:


> best log on the board. keep it up! watching your progress. how's the M sten?



Thanks bud, I appreciate it! 

M-Sten...I am 12 days into my 4 week cycle and definitely see a noticeable change in the look of my muscle. My diet has stayed essentially the same but i just appear harder/fuller and my vascularity seems more distinct. I also experienced an increase in pressing strength during monday's chest session. Weight has bumped up a bit vut honestly, i'm not training or eating to gain right now. Just trying to keep strong and lean and maintain until I start prep in February for the 2013 competition season.


----------



## flex365 (Dec 20, 2012)

cool, keep those updates coming.


----------



## swollen (Dec 20, 2012)

Great log 'SVT.. & conGratz on the baby!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 20, 2012)

swollen said:


> Great log 'SVT.. & conGratz on the baby!



THANK YOU!

Yesterday marked  12 days into my 30 day M-Sten cycle.  Definitely was the strongest i have felt inthe gym since about September or so when I was rebounding from my competition dieting etc.  i actually FELT BIG too for a change which was nice.  I definitely had the vascularity and fullness on display after only a few warm up sets.

12/19/12 - Back

Seated Cable Rows using "V" attachment (haven't really done these consistently for a while
100 x 20
150 x 15
200 x 10
250 x 8
300(stack) x 8 (no problem!)

HS ISO Lateral Plate Loaded Rows (used over hand wide grip, both arms simultaneously)
2pps x 15
3pps x 10
4pps x 8 drop set to 2pps x 10

Leverage Plate Loaded Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
100 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Front Pulldown using wide/neutral grip 
1pps x 10
2pps x 10
2+25pps x 6

Standing Cable Chest Rows using rope attachment
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment
100 x 15
120 x 12
140 x 10

Rack Deadlifts (pulling from 4th pin, just below knee)
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 5
545 x 5 (I believe this may be a PR)


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 21, 2012)

Alright, time for some progress photos...

12/20/12 - 14 days into my 30 day M-Sten cycle. BW approximately 210lbs. 










A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I tried to get some shots of my back which is nearly impossible with my goddamn Droid X2 Camera. Symmetry is always thrown off because I have to take the photo myself:







View attachment 292509View attachment 292510


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 26, 2012)

Been crazy with the holidays etc and my training schedule and diet has been all over the place.  To catch you all up on the last couple days...my last training day was Friday 12/21.  I also did some light biceps/triceps at home using my Wife's 20lb DB's.  This week is obviously half over so i'll be hitting chest/back/delts today on my lunch break and then hitting legs tomorrow, arms on Saturday.  I also want to mention that last Friday my bad knee (which I tore my ACL a few years ago and never had it surgically repaired) was REALLY pissed off during and ever since finishing up that session.  I think I may have strained it a bit so I'll have to keep a close eye on it tomorrow and train based off how it feels.

Now, for last Friday's session:

12/21/12 - Hams/Quads/Calves

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 20
110 x 15
130 x 12
150 x 10
170 x 8
190(stack) x 6 (I think this is either a PR or a matched PR)

Alternating Barbell Lunges
Bar x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12

Hyper Extensions
x 15
x 15

Leg Press using shoulder width stance/toes out
Empty x 20
225 x 10
405 x 10
585 x 10
765 x 10 drop to 405 x 10

Quad Extensions
150 x 10
210 x 10
250 x 8
290 (stack) x 6 NEW PR!

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet together)
210 x 20
210 x 20

Cybex Calf Sled
1pps x 20
2pps x 15
3pps x 12
4pps x 10
5pps x 10

Standing Pin Loaded Calf Raise
100 x 10
130 x 10
150 (stack) x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 26, 2012)

DAMN it felt GOOD to get in and throw some weight around.  Lower back pumps are creeping in pretty bad (thanks to the M-Sten most likely) but at least that's how I know it's working.  Strength continues to get better even though my left shoulder/rotator is bothering me a bit.  It's bearable once I am good and warmed up.

12/26/12 - Chest/Back/Delts (short week)

Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30 
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 6
335 x 6
325 x 6
315 x 6
295 x 7 (wanted 8 on this but no biggie)

DB Incline Press
120 x 6
100 x 8
90 x 10

Bodyweight Dips
x 15
x 15

HS ISO Wide Lateral High Row (both arms simultaneously)
1pps x 20
2pps x 15
2+25 x 10
2+35 x 8
3pps x 8

Seated Cable Rows using "V" attachment (heavy cable station)
200 x 10
240 x 8
260(stack) x 6

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns using short bar attachment (heavy cable station)
85 x 15
85 x 15

DB Laterals (performed as a Rest/Pause Set)
20 x 10 + 25 x 10 + 30 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 27, 2012)

Knee is still very tender so I went lite on the weights today but kept the reps high.  The pump in my quads/hams and calves was ridiculous (unfortunately it was the same for my lower back which is now past the point of unbearable).  It takes a good 20 miutes or so post training for the lower back pumps to subside but unfortunately if I am driving in my car for longer than 15 minutes, it starts to hurt like a mutha.  This is the only negative side I have experienced thus far with the M-Sten but it's right on point with the Super DMZ in comparison for negative sides.

12/27/12 Quads/Hams/Calves

Quad Extension warm-ups/pre-exhaust
55 x 25
55 x 25

Cybex Plate Loaded Squat Press (shoulder width stance, toes out)
225 x 20
405 x 15
585 x 10

Hack Sled (narrow stance/ toes straight) ATG all reps
185 x 10
185 x 10

Quad Extension
205 x 10
220 x 10
245 x 10

Seated Ham Curl
100 x 20
120 x 15
140 x 12
160 x 10
180 x 8
200 x 6

Seated Calf Raise
90 x 20
135 x 15
180 x 10
225 x 10 drop set 90 x 12

Standng Pin loaded Calf Raise
200 x 10
300 x 10
370(stack) x 10


BW: 215lbs


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 2, 2013)

Alright, have a lot to catch up on since i have not been in the office much due to the holidays etc.  I trained chest/delts New Year's Eve.  The M-Sten Rx REALLY kicked in this past week which you will see on my pressing numbers.  I was overjoyed to see my pressing strength get back to where it should be...felt fawking GREAT!!

12/31/12 Chest/Delts

Babrbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 10 (easy!)
335 x 6 (easy!)
365 x 4 (probably could have pushed for 6 reps but I still had one more working set to go)
315 x 6

DB Incline Press
120 x 8
110 x 7 (wanted 8)
100 x 8

HS ISO Incline Press (used narrow/neutral grip) 
1pps x 15
1pps x 15 

HS Pin Loaded Flye
120 x 15
120 x 15

BW Dips
x 15
x 15

Barbell Front Raise
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Seated Bent-over Rear DB Laterals
25 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 10

Single Arm Cable Laterals
10 x 20
20 x 10

Strict Standing Straight Arm DB laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10


----------



## flex365 (Jan 2, 2013)

Seems the left shoulder was good. My right one is now fucked. Got an appt for the 17th to have it checked out. i'm blaming everything on a badly broken collarbone that healed way out of wack. Why they didn't fix it properly at the time is beyond me.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 2, 2013)

flex365 said:


> Seems the left shoulder was good. My right one is now fucked. Got an appt for the 17th to have it checked out. i'm blaming everything on a badly broken collarbone that healed way out of wack. Why they didn't fix it properly at the time is beyond me.



I wouldn't say the shoulder was good...it just didn't hurt this go-around.  There is still some weird sensation going on in there, but it's hard to articulate exactly what the feeling is to someone that has not experienced it before.  

Regarding your injury, best of luck with the check-up and I hope things get better for you ASAP.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 2, 2013)

M-Sten is without a doubt hitting optimal levels right now. I am in the 4th and final week of using the supplement and strength was off the charts today for back day. The pumps are sheer insanity! I like this stuff almost as much as the original Super DMZ Rx. It took a little longer for the M-Sten to kick in (compared to the Super DMZ) but now that it is fully in my system, it definitely seems to have the same affect on strength levels and insame pumps.

1/2/13 Back

Barbell Rows (overhand wide grip)
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 10 (lightest this weight has ever felt while doing this movement) drop to set to 225 x 10

Seated Cable Rows using "v" attachment (heavy cable station)
260(stack) x 10
260 x 8
260 x 6

Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown (heavy station)
145 x 10
160 x 8
175 x 6

DB Rows (both arms simultaneously)
50 x 10
60 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (1st generation plate loaded machne, both arms simultaneously, using mediurm overhand grip) 
2pps x 10
2pps x 8

HS ISO Lateral Front Pulldown (both arms simultaneously)
2pps x 15
2pps x 10

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

Rack Deadlifts (at knee)
225 x 5
405 x 5
585 x 3 (PR!!!) wanted 5 reps but I almost passed out after the 3rd rep drop set to 315 x 5​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 4, 2013)

Sometimes we do things in the gym that defy common sense. I don't do this often but today was one of those days. I have been experiencing some rather nasty lower back pumps recently caused by supplementing with the M-Sten. For whatever reason, I decided to start off my leg day with Stiff Legged Deadlifts and I was hating myself for it over the duration of session. i don't know what possessed me to do so since SLDL's always make my lower back flare up like a pack of hemmorroids but it is what is. It also seemed like every piece of equipment I went to use in succession was already being used which put me in a rather pissy mood and I ended up having to forgo doing my entire leg routine because i ran out of time...FML!

1/4/12 Hams/Quads

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
135 x 15
225 x 10
275 x 10
295 x 6
225 x 10

Barbell Walking Lunges
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

Hyper Extensions
x 10
x 10
x 10

Seated Ham Curl
145 x 10
175 x 10
205 x 10

Quad Extension Pre-exhaust
55 x 25
55 x 25

Hack Sled narrow stance toes straight, ATG all reps
Empty x 10
185 x 10
275 x 10

Quad Extensions
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10

Wanted to do some leg presses but it was being used and also had to skip calves since I was out of time. I'll train calves in the morning... Here's a few shot of the quads while i was doing the hack sled:


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 7, 2013)

I wrapped up my 4 weeks of using the M-Sten and ended up at 219lbs as of last night.  I wasn't training or eating to gain weight, just to maintain.  Despite this I still managed to put on about 14lbs, not too shabby. Seemed to be pretty dry gains as well and vascularity is very pronounced in my arms/forearms and quads/calves The strength increase was delayed but hit it's stride at about the 2.5 week point and is still going strong.  Negative sides for me were some pretty intense lower back pumps, lack of appetite, restless sleep.  I also noticed that in the past week or so my joints seem to have been really tender, especially in my shoulders,elbows, wrists and knees..  In fact, during this past Saturday's arm session I had to back off on my close-grip benches because of the aches.  Not sure if this is attributed to the M-Sten but I haven't had issues this severe before.  I also felt some funny discomfort in my left pec muscle so I didn't finish off my last 2 working sets on the CGBP (good thing I did too because I 've had a real sore armpit area since then and was concerned I may have pulled or partially torn my pec muscle.)  It still is a bit tender so I will take it easy when training chest today and kinda feel it out, hopefully it's nothing serious.  There is no bruising or anythig so most lilely I just pulled it a bit.  We'll see how it goes.

Here is Saturday's session:

1/5/12 - Calves/Triceps/Biceps

Seated Calf Raise (plate loaded)
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10
225 x 8
270 x 6

Standing Calf Raise (pin loaded)
215 x 10
315 x 10
395(stack) x 10

Close Grip Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 6
325 x 6  (stopped here since I didn't like the sensation I was experiencing in my left pec)  better be SAFE then sorry!

Cable Extensions using Rope attachment FST-7 style (heavy cable station)
30 x 15
40 x 15
50 x 15 x 5 sets

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Alternating DB Curls
25 x 20
30 x 18
35 x 16
40 x 14
45 x 12
50 x 10

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curls FST-7 style
20 x 15
20 x 10 x 6 sets

Cable Hammer Curls using rope attachment
20 x 15
25 x 12
30 x 10

Skipped forearms because my wrists were bothering me


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 7, 2013)

As crappy as my joints and body felt on Saturday morning...today felt like the complete opposite! (go figure!)  My left pec/armpit area was/is still a little bit tender so I made it a priority to take it easy and feel things out.  I had not planned on going to crazy because the last thing I need is an injury etc but things seemed to be just fine once i weas warmed up.  Joints felt pretty good and overall energy levels were great.  I did take 1 Pyro Rx by Iron Mag Labs before heading into the gym for a little extra boost and it definitely gave me the kick in the ass that I needed.

1/7/13 Chest/Delts

DB Bench Press
50 x 20
80 x 15
100 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10
*140 x 8 PR *(I have pressed the 140's for 6 as my previous best) Pressing is not the hard part for me with these, it's keeping a good grip to prevent smashing my face.  I felt I could have nailed 140 x 10 but my grip was slipping so I decided to stop there.
100 x 15

HS Pin Loaded Incline Press (never used this pin loaded machine before, only the plate loaded) 
50 x 20
80 x 10
100 x 10

Icarian Flye Machine
100 x 15
100 x 15

BW Dips 
x 20
x 20

Alternating Underhand Front DB Raises
25 x 20
30 x 20
35 x 20

Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye using rope attachment
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10

Single Arm Leaning Cable Laterals
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10

Strict/Straight Arm DB Laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10

BW:221lbs post training

A few photos afterwards...was feeling and looking pretty "full" and vascularity was pretty nasty:


----------



## flex365 (Jan 8, 2013)

you gonna take the recommended 8wks off and use it again? How much lean mass do you think you'll keep based on past experience?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 9, 2013)

flex365 said:


> you gonna take the recommended 8wks off and use it again? How much lean mass do you think you'll keep based on past experience?



In 8 weeks (or less) I will be starting my prep for the Cutler Classic and won't be using anything until 4 weeks out from the show where I plan on running the Cyanostane Rx/Halo Extreme stack.  It will be my first time using the 2 compounds together .  

I don't have any "past experience" with M-Sten so I have no clue how much I will keep.  Honeslty I won't know until I diet down to a lower bf  percentage...only then will I see the imporvements I made over the course of this off-season.  I will go ion record and say that I am right around 10% bf at a weight of roughly 220lbs so if I were to guesstimate where I'll be on stage at around 5-6% bf, my weight should be around 205lbs which is up 4lbs since the IFBB North Americans.  Pretty solid gains if you ask me but I am already on the big side for MPD so to me it is more about refining my physique as opposed to packing on size.


----------



## flex365 (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool. I was referring to your past experience with DMZ2.0 since it contains the same compound. But really 4-5 lbs of lean muscle in 4 wks is well worth it. I'm going to get started on it pretty soon, depending on the shoulder issue. Good luck in your upcoming show.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 9, 2013)

flex365 said:


> Cool. I was referring to your past experience with DMZ2.0 since it contains the same compound. But really 4-5 lbs of lean muscle in 4 wks is well worth it. I'm going to get started on it pretty soon, depending on the shoulder issue. Good luck in your upcoming show.



Thanks man!  When I did the DMZ 2.0 I didn't experience the same strength gains that I have now with the M-Sten.  DMZ 2.0 was a monster in terms of packing on weight/mass (which wasn't what I was using it for).  If I were to rate the 3 products in preference, it would be a toss up between the original Super DMZ and the new M-Sten and DMZ 2.0 being my least favorite even though it was a solid product.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 9, 2013)

Strength continues to get better...new big PR on racks today. Decided to put them first instead of last per usual.

1/9/13 Back

Rack Deadlifts (at knee)
225 x 20
315 x 15
405 x 10
495 x 8
*585 x 6 NEW PR!!!

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
200 x 10
230 x 8
250 x 6
200 x 8

BodyMasters Row (pin loaded) wide overhand grip
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10

DB Row (both arms simultaneaously)
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

Cable Pulldown to top of chest using ""v" attachment 
100 x 15
140 x 10
160 x 8

Old School HS ISO Row (plate loaded) narrow/neutral grip, both arms simultaneously
1pps x 15
2pps x 10
2pps x 10

DB Pullovers
80 x 10
100 x 10

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment
100 x 10
100 x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 14, 2013)

1/11/13 - Quads/Hams 

Quad Exension warm-ups/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25

Cybex Seated Leg Press (pin loaded) narrow stance
210 x 25
250 x 20
310 x 15
350 x 12
410 x 10
490(stack) x 10

Quad Extensions 
190 x 10
210 x 10
230 x 10
250 x 10
*270 x 10 PR!
290(stack) x 8 PR! *- shouldn't have done this though, tweaked my bad knee and it has been bothering me ever since. Limping around because it keeps giving out on me

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 20
110 x 15
130 x 12
150 x 10
170 x 8
*190(stack) x 8 PR!

*Hyper Extensions
x 15
x 15
x 15​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 14, 2013)

1/12/13 - Calves/Triceps/Biceps/Forearms

Standing Calf Raise (pin loaded)
115 x 20
215 x 15
315 x 12
395(stack) x 10

Seated Calf Raise (plate loaded)
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10

Rope Extension warm-up/pre-exhaust
20 x 25
30 x 25 

Lying EZ-Bar Tricep Extension (all reps slow and squeezed with stretch)
60 x 20
80 x 15
100 x 12
110 x 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
35 x 10
40 x 10
45 x 10

DB Kickbacks FST-7
20 x 10 x 7 sets

DB Curl warm-up/pre-exhaust, both arms simultaneously 
20 x 20
20 x 20

Short Barbell Drag Curl
Bar x 20
45 x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10

Incline DB Curl (alternating )
25 x 20
35 x 18
45 x 16

Reverse Incline Spider Barbell Curl
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Traditional DB Hammer Curl (alternating)
50 x 16
60 x 16
70 x 16

DB Wrist Curl
45 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 16, 2013)

1/14/13 Chest/Delts

Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
315 x 10 (I stopped here because I felt that discomfort in my left pec/armpit area that I had 2 weeks ago while doing close grip bench presses)

Db Incline Press (went easy here since I wasn't sure if my left pec would continue to hurt)
60 x 15
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 8

BW Dips
x 20 
x 10

Decided to stop training chest here because I simply did not like how my chest was feeling. Last thing I need is a pec tear.

Treadmill 15 minutes at 4mph/3.5 incline

Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye (rear delts)
20 x 15
20 x 12
20 x 10

Straight Arm Stict DB Laterals 
25 x 10
30 x 12
30 x 10

Abbreviated workout since I did not want to risk injuring/tearing my pec. It feels better today but as a pre-caution I will not be doing any barbell pressing for at least 2 weeks. I'll stick with machines and DB's for the time being since it seems the tweak/injury is not affected by using DB's.

BW: 216lbs​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 18, 2013)

Wednesday's Training recap:

1/16/13 - Lee Haney inspired Back Session

Barbell Rows (Lee Haney style)
Bar x 20
135 x 15
185 x 12
205 x 10
225 x 10

Old School T-Bar Rows (Lee Haney style again) used 25lbs plates to get deeper stretch also
95 x 15
145 x 15
195 x 12
245 x 10

"V" Handle Cable Pulldowns to top of chest
150 x 10
160 x 10
170 x 8
180 x 6

Leverage Plate Loaded Wide Grip Pulldown
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 10

Straight Arm Pulldown using rope attachment
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10


----------



## flex365 (Jan 19, 2013)

have you ever tried doing your straightarm pull downs at the start of your Lat workout? 1 warm up set then all out 2-3 sets to failure 12-15 reps. let me know what you think. you can change it up by using a rope attachment one week, a shoudler width grip straight bar the next and then go wide the next week.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 21, 2013)

flex365 said:


> have you ever tried doing your straightarm pull downs at the start of your Lat workout? 1 warm up set then all out 2-3 sets to failure 12-15 reps. let me know what you think. you can change it up by using a rope attachment one week, a shoudler width grip straight bar the next and then go wide the next week.



Yes, I actually pre-exhaust with straight arm pulldowns using the rope attachment and then finish off my back session with DB pullovers quite frequently.  Excellent pre-exhaust and finishing move (as you know).


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 21, 2013)

Friday's training recap.

1/18/13 Quads/Hams (light weight/high reps) my bad knee was still sore but I refuse to skip training. I used my knee wraps on the pressing movements.

Quad Extension warmups/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
70 x 25

Hack Sled (feet together)
Empty x 10
185 x 10
275 x 10
365 x 10

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (narrow stance)
210 x 25
250 x 20
310 x 15
350 x 10

Quad Extension (all reps slow with squeeze/flex/hold at top of each rep)
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 15
110 x 15
130 x 12
150 x 10

HyperExtensions
x 15
x 12
x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 21, 2013)

1/19/13 Calves/Triceps/Biceps (slow/squeeze/flex all reps...weight is moderate to light)

Standing Calf Raise
115 x 20
215 x 15
315 x 12
395(stack) x 10

Seated Calf Raise (these were downright painful compared to how I usually do them)
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

Rope Pressdown/Extension warmups/pre-exhaust on heavy cable station
20 x 20
30 x 15 
40 x 10

Lying EZ-Bar Skullcrushers
60 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10
110 x 8

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension on heavy cable station
15 x 10
15 x 10
15 x 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curl
25 x 20
30 x 18
35 x 16
40 x 14

Dual Axis Cable Curls (both arms simultaneously)
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10

Barbell Spider Curl off backside of preacher bench
60 x 10
60 x 10 
60 x 10

"Arnold" DB Concentration Curl
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

DB Wrist Curl superset with Reverse Barbell Curl
45 x 15 + 50 x 15
50 x 12 + 50 x 12
55 x 10 + 50 x 10

Note: The whole purpose of training in this fashion where I use lighter weights while holding constant tension, slow rep speed and hard flex/contraction at the peak of each movement is to ensure 110% mind/muscle connection and 110% recruitment of the target muscles being trained. Remember, we as bodybuilders are NOT weight lifters! We are not simply trying to move weigth from point A to point B. Our goal is use resistance under control to recruit as many muscle fibers as possible to promote hypertrophy. It's nice to sling around big weights from time to time but all that really accomplishes is feeding your ego and will not result in what should be your ultimate goal of sculpting your best physique. Remember that next time you enter the gym to train.​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 23, 2013)

Recap of Monday's training session.  Dut to my left pec strain, I decided to do movements that did not hurt/aggravate that area.  Unfortunately, another pain/discomfort reared its ugly head in my shoulder blade on the same side as my tweaked pec.  Seems my shoulder is picking up the slack for the tweaked pec and it's pissing off the brachial nerve in the prcoess. Will be doing some stretches etc to try and correct the internal rotation. I'm also going to skip any pressing movements for the next training split rotation and then build back up slowly again.  I need to be 110% at the beginning of prep... fingers crossed! 

1/21/13 Chest/Delts

DB Incline Press
40 x 15
60 x 10
80 x 15
100 x 10
120 x 6 (had more in the tank but the pain in my shoulder blade was killing me)
110 x 8
90 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (plate loaded) these were all done slow with pause/.squeeze at top of each rep
2pps x 10
3pps x 10
3+25pps x 10
3_35pps x 8

Cybex Pin Loaded Machine Flye
120 x 15
120 x 15

Underhand Alternating Front DB Raise
20 x 20
25 x 20
30 x 20

Seated Bent-over DB Reverse Flye
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10

Strict/Straight Arm DB Laterals
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

FST-7 Cable Laterals
10 x 10reps x 7sets

Wide Grips Eupright Row (side delts)
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## flex365 (Jan 24, 2013)

by all means take it easy. the brachial nerve pain could be the overcompensation of the rotator cuff.  BTW I came out of my Dr's exam aok. no rotator cuff damage in the right shoulder as i feared. i did however get a cortizone shot to speed recovery. was a little sore over the weekend but was able to do some presses yesterday with no pain.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 25, 2013)

flex365 said:


> by all means take it easy. the brachial nerve pain could be the overcompensation of the rotator cuff. BTW I came out of my Dr's exam aok. no rotator cuff damage in the right shoulder as i feared. i did however get a cortizone shot to speed recovery. was a little sore over the weekend but was able to do some presses yesterday with no pain.



Glad to hear you are ok bro!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 25, 2013)

Recap of Wednesday's session...

1/23/13 Back

Rack Deadlift (4th pin/knee level)
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 10
585 x 8* matched personal best





HS ISO Lateral Row (both arms simultaneously) used narrow/neutral grip
2pps x 15
3pps x 12
4pps x 8

Reverse Grip HS ISO Lateral Front Pulldown
2pps x 10
2pps x 10
2pps x 10

Kneeling Single Arm Cable pulldown (loved these!)
50 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 10

DB Pullovers
85 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 8


----------



## flex365 (Jan 26, 2013)

shooot! you made that look easy, way to go!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 28, 2013)

flex365 said:


> shooot! you made that look easy, way to go!



Thanks man but believe me, it was definitely NOT easy.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 28, 2013)

Skipped Quads/Hams Friday to let my knee get back to 100%.

Saturday morning's Arm session was just a "pump" session with light weights and higher reps...

1/26/13 Triceps/Biceps

Cable Pushdown/Extensions warm-up using rope attachment (heavy cable station)
30 x 20
50 x 15
70 x 10

Lying DB Skullcrushers
30 x 15
40 x 12
35 x 10

Cable Reverse Extensions (using invertd "v" attachment)
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

Single Arm Cable Pushdowns/Extension
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curl (traditionl hammer curl)
30 x 20
40 x 20
50 x 20
60 x 20

Reverse EZ-Curl 
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Seated DB Curl (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

Arnld Concentration DB Curl
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jan 30, 2013)

Monday's recap:

1-28-13 Delts/Abs

Alternating Front DB Raise
20 x 20
30 x 20
40 x 18
50 x 16

Front Barbell Raise
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Seated Bent-over Reverse DB flye
20 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10

Life Fitness Rear Delt Machine 
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

Standing Strict/Straight Arm DB Laterals (both arms simultaneously)
20 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Cable Laterals
10 x 15
20 x 12
30 x 10

Cable Crunches
100 x 34
100 x 33
100 x 33

Hanging Leg Raise
x 15 
x 12
x 10

First time training abs for at least 2 months.  Abs are nice and sore this morning!


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 31, 2013)

dam niggie 600 pounds in your socks!  haha


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 1, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> dam niggie 600 pounds in your socks! haha



LOL yea...with that weight my sneaker soles compress and throw my balance off.  I always pull with my shoes off.  Not quite 600lbs though...but close enough.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 1, 2013)

Wednesday's recap...

1/30/13 Back

"Haney" Barbell Rows (wide overhand grip, torso parallel to ground, feet almost together, pulling bar into lower pec line, no swinging!)
Bar x 15
135 x 12
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10

Old School T-Bar Rows (using 25lb plates, torso parallel to ground)
95 x 15
145 x 15
195 x 12
245 x 10

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded)
100 x 15
110 x 12
120 x 10

Cable Pulldownto top of chest using "v" attachment 
150 x 10
180 x 8
200 x 8

HS ISO Lateral Single Arm Row (wide overhand grip)
2pps x 10
3pps x 10
4pps x 10

Standing Straight Arm Pulldown using rope attachment
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 4, 2013)

Friday's recap:

2/1/13-Quads/Hams (took it easy since I had a 14-day lay-off to let my knee recuperate)

Quad Extension warm-up/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25

Smith Machine Front Squats (shoulder width stance, ATG)
135 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 8 

Seated Leg Press (pin loaded, feet together)
210 x 10
310 x 10
410 x 10

Quad Extensions
150 x 10
170 x 10
190 x 10

Hyper Extensions
BW x 15
10 x 12
15 x 10

Standing Single Leg Curl
50 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 10

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 4, 2013)

Saturday morning recap:

2/2/13 - Calves/Triceps/Biceps/Forearms

Standing Pin Loaded Calf Raise
55 x 20
115 x 15
215 x 10
315 x 10
395(stack) x 10

Seated Calf Raise (slow, squeeze and stretch)
90 x 10
135 x 10 
135 x 10
135 x 10


Cable Pressdown using "V" attachment (heavy cables) warm-up
25 x 25
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

Seated Overhead EZ-Bar Extensions
50 x 20
80 x 12
60 x 15
60 x 12
60 x 10

DB Kickbacks (strict)
25 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 10


Single Arm Cable Press Down (heavy cables)
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10

Reverse Grip Cable Press Down (heavy cables)
20 x 15
25 x 12
30 x 10

Cable Curl warm-up (using short straight bar attachment)
25 x 20
25 x 15
25 x 10

Alternting DB Incline Curl
25 x 20
30 x 20
35 x 18
40 x 16

HS MTS Bicep Curl (single arm at a time)
45 x 20
55 x 18
65 x 16

Alternating DB Hammer Front Curls
45 x 20
55 x 18
65 x 16 

Barbell Wrist Curl
50 x 25
50 x 25
50 x 25
50 x 25​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 6, 2013)

Monday's recap:
Felt great to train chest after a 14 day layoff to let me left pec "tweak" heal.  I still felt some discomfort in my left rear shoulder blade area but I am following a rotator cuff strengthening routine which I do on a daily basis along with some stretches which should help correct the internal rotation of the shoulder area.  I made sure to do some pre-exhaust work prior to pressing and kept the weights lite and easy to make sure I didn't re-injure my left pec.

2/4/13 Chest/Delts
Cable Flye Pre-Exhaust
40 x 20
40 x 15
40 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (all reps paused and squeezed at top of each rep)
1pps x 15
2pps x 12
2pps x 10

Flat DB Press
40 x 10
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

Incline DB Press
80 x 10
60 x 10

Machine Flyes
120 x 15
120 x 15

Standing Straight Arm Strict DB Laterals
15 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 10

Cable Laterals
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10

Incline Reverse DB Flye
25 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 10

Life Fitness Reverse Flye Machine
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

Barbell Front Raise
50 x 15 
50 x 12
50 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, just taking a look at your journal and I notice you do your front squats on the Smith! Is this so you can do higher reps? As I struggle once I get past the 6th rep on front squats with my upper back failing before my legs, so usually stay in the 4-6 rep range.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 13, 2013)

davegmb said:


> Hello, just taking a look at your journal and I notice you do your front squats on the Smith! Is this so you can do higher reps? As I struggle once I get past the 6th rep on front squats with my upper back failing before my legs, so usually stay in the 4-6 rep range.



I occasionally throw in front smith squats because my lower back will not allow me to do back squats properly anymore.  I've dealt with lower back injuries throughout my training career and it's just not worth risking injury any more.  Smith Front Squats seem to not affect my lower back the same way back squats affect it.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, so prep starts March 4th.  I have decided to group my training into 6 week cycles which will consist of 2 weeks of High Rep (10-20 reps per set) with light to moderate weight.  The second 2 weeks will be Medium Rep (6-8 reps per set) with moderate to heavy weight and then the final 2 weeks will be Low Rep (1-5 reps) with Heavy ass mofrackin' weight.  I'm hoping this 6 week cyclical training will help keep my joints happy and allow my CNS to properly recover.  I am also expecting to see increased growth and strength which we all know is the main goal.

Monday marked the beginning of my high rep/light weight week 1.  I had not benched with the barebell for 4 weeks to let my pec and shoulder heal up and everthing felt pretty good except that I defnitely lost some stamina and strength (but that will come back quick).  I was also feeling really shitty from my damn sinus infection.

2/11/13 Chest/Delts high reps/light weight phase

Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 15
255 x 10 (this was supposed to be 12 reps)
225 x 12 (this was supposed to be 275 x 10 reps)

Incline DB Press
80 x 10
70 x 12
60 x 15

Bodyweight Dips
x 15
x 12
x 10

Kneeling "Most Muscular" Cable Flye
40 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 10

Alternating Front DB Raise
15 x 40
20 x 32
25 x 28

Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye
10 x 20
15 x 15
20 x 10

Seated Bent-over reverse db flye
15 x 20
20 x 15
25 x 10

Behind the back Cable laterals
10 x 20
15 x 15
20 x 10

Straigh Arm Strict DB Laterals
15 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 15, 2013)

Wednesday's recap:

2/13/13 Back/Abs (high rep/light weight phase)

"Haney" Strict Barbell Rows 
Bar x 20
135 x 20
165 x 15
185 x 12
205 x 10

"Old School" T-Bar Rows from floor (torso parellel to ground using 25lb plates for full ROM)
120 x 20
145 x 15
170 x 10

Wide Grip Cable Lat Pulldown
150 x 15
160 x 12
170 x 10

Cable Pulldown using "V" attachment
100 x 15
120 x 12
140 x 10

HS DY Row
45ps x 15
55ps x 12
65ps x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row using wide neutral grip
45ps x 20
60ps x 15
70ps x 10

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldown using rope attachment
80 x 20
90 x 15
100 x 10

Cable Crunches
100 x 34
100 x 33
100 x 33

Hanging Leg Raises
x 15
x 12
x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 22, 2013)

2/21/13 Quads/Hams high rep/light weight week 2

Note: I am splitting my training now between Gold's Milford and Olympic Fitness Attleboro. Olympic Fitness has primarily Tuff Stuff and Free Motion pin loaded and plate loaded machines. The Tuff Stuff and Free Motion machines weights and ROM are all very different from what I am used to so it will take me a while to dial in the proper weights I will need to use for each piece of equipment.

Quad Extension warmup/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25

Tuff Stuff Leg Press (regular Stance) - 
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 12
405 x 10

Tuff Stuff Hack Sled (narrow stance)
BW x 20
45ps x 15
90ps x 10

FreeMotion Seated Leg Press (feet together)
200 x 20
260 x 20
300 x 20

Quad Extension
140 x 10
140 x 15
140 x 20

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 20
100 x 15
110 x 12
120 x 10

SLDL
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

Prone Single Leg Curl
25 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 10

HyperExtensions
x 15
x 12
x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 25, 2013)

Saturday morning recap:

2/23/13 Calves/Triceps/Biceps/Forearms High Rep/Light Weight Week 2

HS Seated Calf Raise
45 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
135 x 10

Leg Press Calf Extensions
135 x 20
135 x 20
135 x 20

Close Grip Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 15
255x 12
265 x 10

EZ-Bar Skullcrushers superset with EZ-Bar Close Grip Press
50 x 20 + 10
60 x 15 + 10
70 x 10 + 10

Bodyweight Bench Dips (feet elevated)
x 20
x 20
x 20

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension
20 x 20
20 x 15

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
25 x 20
25 x 15

Strict Barbell Curls
Bar x 20
65 x 15
85 x 12
105 x 10

Alternating Incline DB Curls
20 x 30
25 x 24
30 x 20

EZ-Bar Incline Spider Curls 
30 x 20
40 x 15
50 x 10

FreeMotion Single Arm Concentration Machine Curl
10 x 15
20 x 12
30 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curl
25 x 30
30 x 24
35 x 20

Reverse EZ-Curl (performed as rest/pause sets)
50 x 15 x 12 x 10

DB Wrist Curls (performed as rest/pause sets)
50 x 20 x 15 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 26, 2013)

I?m slowly building back my pressing strength after tweaking my pec not too long ago.  I am also trying to straighten out the internal rotation issues with my rotator cuffs which is causing some discomfort in my shoulder blade on the same side of the body that I tweaked my pec.  I would say my pressing strength is only at about 70%.  Good thing I am following a progression program right now?
2/25/13 Chest/Delts moderate weight/moderate reps week 1 
Barbell Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
275 x 10
295 x 6 (should have been 8)
285 x 6 (same as last set)
265 x 10

Incline DB Press
100 x 8
100 x 6
85 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press
90ps x 10
135ps x 10
180ps x 8

Kneeling Cable Most Muscular Cable Flye
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 8

Alternating underhand front DB Raise
25 x 20
30 x 16
35 x 12
40 x 12

Seated Bent-over Reverse DB Flye
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 8

Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye
20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10

Straight Arm DB Laterals
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6

Single Arm Cable Laterals
20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

how did you hurt your chest?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how did you hurt your chest?



Don't know KOS...I started feeling pain in my left armpit area and was having some pain in the shoulder blade.  Shit like this just materializes without any real event to tie it to.  Getting old I guess.  Just need to train smarter that's all.  Seems to be doing ok now and the pain in my shoulder blade is subsiding when doing pressing movements but it's not entirely gone.  Gotta keep doing rotator cuff and internal rotation exercises to keep the ligaments strong and in place.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 27, 2013)

Last night was my first time doing cardio since late October!  After doing quads and calves no less!  I was already soaked from weight training and the elliptical really finished me off but it was definitely exciting to be one step closer to starting prep.

2/26/13 Quads/Calves/Cardio  Moderate Weight/Moderate Reps Week 1 

Quad Extension warm-ups
50 x 25
50 x 25

Tuff Stuff Leg Press (regular stance)
135 x 20 warm up
225 x 15 warm up
405 x 10
585 x 10
765 x 8
765 x 8
405 x 10

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (narrow stance)
200 x 10
300 x 10
400 x 10
500(stack) x 10

Profusion Hack Sled (narrow stance)
275 x 10
365 x 8
455 x 8

HS Plate loaded Quad Extension (excellent piece of equipment!)
45ps x 10
55ps x 10
65ps x 10

HS Seated Calve Raise
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 8
270 x 6

Tuff Stuff Leg Press Calf Extensions
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10

Matrix Elliptical 15 minutes avg. 85 RPM (first time using this brand of elliptical.  Not crazy about the stride/ROM but it's a nice looking machine with some cool features)


----------



## SVT03DAL (Feb 27, 2013)

Follow me on Instagram and Twitter at npcdavidleesmpd


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 1, 2013)

2/28/13 Hamstrings/Abs/Cardio Moderate Weight/moderate reps week 1
Barbell Stiff Legged Deadlifts 
Bar x 20
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8
255 x 8
275 x 8
285 x 6
Leverage Prone Leg Curl (plate loaded)
45 x 20
90 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 6
HS Seated Ham Curl (plate loaded, AWESOME machine!)
45 x 15
90 x 10
90 x 8
90 x 6
Alternating DB Bench "step ups" (in lieu of walking lunges)
50 x 20
50 x 20
HyperExtensions
BW x 15
25 x 10
35 x 8
45 x 8
Matix Cable Kneeling Crunches (using rope attachment)
70 x 34
60 x 33
60 x 33
Hanging Leg Raises
x 15
x 12
x 10
Elliptical 15 minutes avg 85-90 RPM


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 1, 2013)

Day 1 of prep 3/1/13. 208lbs, 65 days out. I haven't had the chance to do any cardio since my daughter was born at the beginning of November and training for the most part was limited to 3x a week over the course of the last 3 months. I am now back training 5x week and managed to get 2 sessions of of cardio in this past week (15 minutes a piece on the elliptical post weight training). Started tanning again too and using Melanotan peptides.


----------



## flynike (Mar 1, 2013)

AWESOME!!!  looks like we both starting back in gear same day!! best of luck bud


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 4, 2013)

flynike said:


> AWESOME!!!  looks like we both starting back in gear same day!! best of luck bud



THANK YOU! Yes, 62 days out from first show of the year as of today.  SAME TO YOU!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 4, 2013)

3/1/13 Triceps/Biceps/Forearms Moderate Weight/Moderate Reps Week 1
Close Grip Bench Press
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
265 x 8
275 x 8
285 x 6
EZ-Bar Skullcrushers superset with close grip ez-bar press
80 x 10 + 10
90 x 10 + 10
100 x 10 + 10
BodyMasters Seated Tricep Press (pin loaded)
200 x 10
240 x 8
270(stack) x 6
Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension
30 x 10
40 x 10
50 x 10
Seated Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
35 x 10
40 x 8
35 x 8
Strict Barbell Curls
Bar x 15
95 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 6
135 x 6
Incline Alternating DB Curls
35 x 20
40 x 16
45 x 12
Barbell Incline Spider Curls
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
Cybex Pin loaded Single Arm Bicep Curl
50 x 10
50 x 8
50 x 6
Alternating DB Hammer Curl
50 x 20
60 x 16
70 x 12
DB Wrist Curls superset with EZ-Bar Reverse Curls
50 x 10 + 50 x 10
60 x 10 + 50 x 10
60 x 10 + 50 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome journal!

The volume that you do is just crazy... but it's obviously working for you. 

Is there a number of sets that you go for everytime you set foot in the gym? Also, have you experimented with doing less exercise or less sets, if that did anything at all to your progress?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 6, 2013)

x~factor said:


> Awesome journal!
> 
> The volume that you do is just crazy... but it's obviously working for you.
> 
> Is there a number of sets that you go for everytime you set foot in the gym? Also, have you experimented with doing less exercise or less sets, if that did anything at all to your progress?



Thank you!  I've always been a volume guy but i try to incorporate a lot of variables into my training such as rest/pause/ periodization, drop sets, super sets, giant sets, pre-exhaust etc.  I feel the best way to continue to improve is to utilize as many training methods as possible.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 6, 2013)

3/4/13 Chest/Delts/Cardio

Incline DB Press
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 6
110 x 8
100 x 10

Barbell Bench Press
225 x 10
275 x 8
295 x 3 (on the 3rd rep is when I felt myself re-injure the left pec and I immediately racked the weight and stopped)

Elliptical 20 minutes at 85-90 RPM average

Decided to try doing some delts even though my left pec tie-in and armpit were quite sore. All delt movements were performed as rest/pause sets since I was running short on time.

Alternating Neutral Grip DB Raises 
25 x 20
35 x 16
45 x 12

Seated Bent-over Reverse DB flye
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Reverse Single Arm Cable Flye
20 x 10
40 x 10
50 x 10

Cable Laterals
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 8
50 x 6

Icarian Delt Machine
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 6, 2013)

3/5/13 Quads/Calves/Cardio

Quad Extension Warm-up
50 x 25
50 x 25

TuffStuff Leg Press (regular stance)
2pps x 15
4pps x 10
6pps x 10
8pps x 8
6pps x 10
4pps x 10

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet together)
200 x 20
300 x 15
400 x 12
500(stack) x 10

Proformance Hack Sled (narrow stance)
1pps x 10
2pps x 10
3pps x 10

Hammer Strength Plate Loaded Quad Extension (love this machine!!!!!)
45ps x 20
55ps x 15
65ps x 12
75ps x 10

Hammer Strength Seated Calf Raise
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10
225 x 10

Standing Calf Raises in Smith Machine on elevated platform
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10

Elliptical 20 minutes 85-90 average RPM​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 8, 2013)

Had to get creative with my back session this past Weds. My chest was still wicked sore and tight from the injury on Monday so it limited me to what movements I could do.  I did not train last night because my Wife asked me to stay home due to the bad weather.  I'll be training Saturday morning to make up for hte missed session.  

3/6/13 Back 

Rack Deadlifts (pulling from 4th pin/just belowe knee)
135 x 15
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 10

Seated Cable Row (narrow/neutral grip)
150 x 15
200 x 10
230 x 10
250 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (wide overhand grip)
90ps x 15
135ps x 12
180ps x 8

HS D.Y. Row (underhand narrow grip)
90ps x 10
90ps x 8
90ps x 8

Kneeling Straight Arm pulldown using rope attachment
100 x 20
100 x 15

Elliptical 20 minutes @ 85-90RPM


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 11, 2013)

3/8/13 Hams/Calves/Abs/Cardio

Leverage Prone Leg Curl (plate loaded)
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
145 x 10
155 x8
165 x 6

HS Seated Ham Curl
45 x 20
90 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 8
100 x 6

Single Leg DB Lunges (sets are for each leg)
50 x 20
60 x 20
70 x 18

Hyper Extensions
BW x 10
15 x 10
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 10

TuffStuff Leg Press Calf Extension
45ps x 25
90ps x 20
135ps x 15
135ps x 15
180ps x 10
225ps x 10

Cable Crunches using rope attachment
60 x 34
70 x 33
70 x 33

Hanging Leg Raise
x 10
x 10
x 10

Elliptical 20 minutes @ 85-90RPM​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 11, 2013)

3/9/13 Triceps/Biceps/Forearms

Single Arm Cable Pull Down warm-ups
30 x 20
30 x 20

EZ-Bar Skullcrushers superset with EZ-Bar close grip press
50 x 15 + 15
80 x 10 + 10
100 x 10 + 10
70 x 10 + 10

Cable Pressdown w/ short straight bar attachment
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 10

Overhead Cable Rope Extension
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 12 
80 x 10

DB Kickbacks
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

FST-7 Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension
30 x 15
40 x 10
50 x 7 x 5 sets

Cable Curls w/EZ-Bar attachment warmups
50 x 20
50 x 20

Alternating DB Curls (no supination)
25 x 20
35 x 18
45 x 12

Cable Curls w/ short straight bar attachment
105 x 10
155 x 6 
125 x 8
105 x 10

FreeMotion Single Arm Concentration Machine Curl (pin loaded) FST-7 sets
20 x 10 x 7 sets

Alternating Incline DB Hammer Curls
25 x 20
35 x 16
45 x 12

DB Wrist Curl superest with Reverse EZ-Curls
50 x 15 + 50 x 15
50 x 12 + 50 x 12
50 x 10 + 50 x 10​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 13, 2013)

3/11/13 Back/Traps/Cardio

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded)
90 x 15
110 x 12
130 x 10
150 x 8
170 x 6

"Haney" Strict Barbell Rows (torso parallel to ground)
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10

Old Skool Strict T-Bar Rows (torso parallel to ground, using 25lb plates for greater ROM)
145 x 10
195 x 10
245 x 10

Cable Pulldowns to top of chest (using "v" clip)
150 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 8

Seated Wide Underhand Grip Cable Rows
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

DB Shrugs 
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

Elliptical 25 minutes 85-95 RPM


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 13, 2013)

3/12/13 Quads/Calves/Cardio

Quad Extension warm-up/pre-exhaust
50 x 34
50 x 33
50 x 33

Proformance Hack Sled (regular stance)
BW x 15
45ps x 10
90ps x 10
135ps x 10
180ps x 10

TuffStuff Leg Press (regular stance)
2pps x 10
4pps x 10
6pps x 10
8pps x 5 drop set to 4pps x 10

Seated Pin Loaded Leg Press (feet together)
300 x 15
400 x 12
500(stack) x 10

HS Quad Extension (plate loaded, freekin' LOVE this piece of equipment!)
45 x 20
55 x 15
65 x 12
75 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10

HS Calf Raise
90 x 20
135x 15
180 x 12
225 x 10

Smith Machine Elevated Calf Raises
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10

Elliptical 25 minutes @ 85-95 RPM


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 15, 2013)

3/13/13 Hams/Calves/Abs/Cardio

Leverage Prone Leg Curl 
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10
225 x 6

DB Stiff Legged Deadlift 
50's x 15
80's x 10
100's x 10
120's x 10

HS Seated Ham Curl
45 x 20
90 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 10

DB Lunges (one leg at a time, sets listed are for each leg)
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10

HyperExtensions
BW x 10
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 10

Tuff Stuff Leg Press Calf Extensions
90ps x 20
180ps x 15
270ps x 10 drop set 180ps x 10 drop set 90ps x 10

Matrix Cable Crunches with Rope attachment
60 x 34
70 x 34
80 x 34

Hanging Leg Raise
x 15
x 15
x 15

Elliptical 25 minutes, level 3, 85-95 RPM


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 15, 2013)

Took it real easy, light and slow while training chest last night. After re-injuring my pec/tendons the previous week while doing barbell bench presses, I decided to lay off any type of barbell or dumbbell pressing for a while to allow everything to properly heal. All chest training will be completed with Hammer Strength of similar machines, cables and flye machines and also bodyweight movements such as dips and various pushups etc. Everything went exceptionally well last night, no pain and I manageda spectacular pump in the pecs. Felt great!

3/14/13 Chest/Delts/Cardio

Matrix Most Muscular Flye
70 x 20
90 x 15
110 x 12
130 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Bench Press
45ps x 20
70ps x 10
80ps x 10
90ps x 10

HS Iso Lateral Incline Press
45ps x 20
70ps x 15
80ps x 12
90ps x 10

BW Dips
x 20
x 15
x 15

Barbell Front Raise
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Matrix Single Arm Cable Reverse Flye
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10

Single Arm Bent-over Reverse DB Flye (stationary hand holding onto bench)
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10

Standing Strict/Straight Arm DB Laterals
20 x 15
25 x 12
30 x 10

Matirx Cable Laterals
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10

Wide Grip Upright EZ-Bar Rows
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Elliptical 25 minutes, level 5, 90-95 RPM​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 18, 2013)

3/16/13 Arms/Cardio

Single Arm Cable Extension warm-up w/ rope attachment
30 x 25
30 x 25

EZ-Bar Skullcrushers superset with EZ-Bar close grip press
50 x 15 + 15
80 x 12 + 12
100 x 10 + 10
110 x 8 + 8

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension (seated)
35 x 10
40 x 10
45 x 10

Strict DB Kickbacks
25 x 10
30 x 10

Kneeling Overhead Cable Rope Extensions
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 10

BW Bench Dips
x 20
x 20

Cable Curl warm-up using short/straight bar attachment
25 x 25
25 x 25

Narrow Grip Strict Barbell Curls
Bar x 10
95 x 10
115 x 6 (I stopped here because I was experiencing some pain/discomfort in my elbows, most notable my right elbow)

Standing Alternating DB Curl w/supination
25 x 20
35 x 20
45 x 16

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl
25 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 5 + 30 x 5 + 20 x 5 (triple drop set)

Seated Alternating Strict DB Hammer curls w/pause 
25 x 20
35 x 20
45 x 20

Cable Wrist Curls
30 x 20
40 x 15
50 x 10

Elliptical 30 minutes, levels 3 and 5, 90-100 RPM average.


----------



## flynike (Mar 18, 2013)

How the pec/tendons doing? I felt like I have injured my left shoulder a little last week Planning on taking it little easy this week w chest/shoulders days


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 20, 2013)

flynike said:


> How the pec/tendons doing? I felt like I have injured my left shoulder a little last week Planning on taking it little easy this week w chest/shoulders days



It's feeling better but just to play it safe...I am laying off any Dumbbell or Barbell pressing at least for duration of this prep.  I will start back slowly after when I prep fro the second show and hopefully ramp up for the Team U.  I replaced all of my heavy DB/BB pressing with Hammer Strength machine work.  Fortunatley I have enough size in my chest, just need to keep symmetry and shape etc.

Sorry to hear about your shoulder...make sure to always do your rotator cuff warmups. Heal soon!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 20, 2013)

3/18/13 Back/Traps/Cardio 

Rack Deadlifts (4th pin just below knee)
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 12
405 x 10
495 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row (narrow/neutral grip)
90ps x 15
135ps x 12
180ps x 8 drop set to 90ps x 10

HS ISO Lateral Front Pulldown (reverse grip)
90ps x 10
90ps x 10
90ps x 10

HS D.Y. Row
90ps x 10
90ps x 10

Kneeling Single Arm Cable Pulldown
50 x 20
80 x 15
100 x 10

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldown
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 10

DB Shrugs (completed as a rest/pause set)
100 x 10 x 10 x 10

Treadmill 20 minutes 4.0 incline, 4.5mph. Did not do elliptical because of being sick.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 20, 2013)

3/19/13 Quads/Calves/Cardio

Quad Extension Warm-ups
50 x 25
50 x 25

TuffStuff Leg Press (regular stance)
90ps x 20
180ps x 15
270ps x 10
Quintuple Drop Set: 225ps x 5 + 180ps x 5 + 135ps x 5 + 90ps x 5 + 45ps x 5 

TuffStuff Hack Sled (feet together, all reps bottomed out)
45ps x 20
45ps x 15
45ps x 10

Single Leg Press (sets are for each leg)
100 x 20
160 x 15
200 x 10

HS Quad Extension
45ps x 20
75ps x 15
100ps x 10
110ps x 10

HS Calf Raise
90 x 15 warm up
90 x 12 warm up
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8

Elevated Calf Raises on Smith Machine
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

Elliptical 20 minutes on level 5, 90-100 RPM


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 22, 2013)

Probably should have skipped this workout since I think this is what sent me off the deep end with being sick but hindsight is always 20/20 right?

3/20/13 Hamstrings/Abs

Barbell Stiff Legged Deadlift
135 x 20
225 x 10
275 x 10
285 x 8
315 x 6

Seated Ham Curl
90 x 15
110 x 12
130 x 10
150 x 8

Cybex Single Leg Curl
50 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 10

Single Leg DB Lunge (sets are for each leg)
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

HyperExtensions
BW x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10

Barbell Roll-outs (first time doing these and LOVED them!)
x 10
x 10 
x 10

Kneeling Cable Crunches using rope attachment
100 x 34
100 x 34
100 x 34 


Hanging Leg Raise
x 15
x 15
x 15​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 27, 2013)

Started back on my pre-contest training split this week...

3/25/13 Chest/Delts (was too late to do cardio, gym closing at 10pm so I did not have time).

FreeMotion Flye Machine warm-up/pre-exhaust
50 x 20
80 x 15
100 x 10

"Most Muscular" Cable Flye Pre-Exhaust
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10 

HS Incline Press
45ps x 20
70ps x 15
80ps x 12
90ps x 10
115ps x 10

HS ISO Seated Bench Press
90ps x 10
70ps x 10
60ps x 10

Flat DB Press (to see how my previously injured pec was feeling) fortunately felt no pain
80 x 8
80 x 12 

BW Dips x 15 x 15 x 15

Barbell Front Raises
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

Single Arm Bent-over DB Reverse Flye (non-working hand supported on bench)
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye
20 x 10
30 x 10
20 x 10

Seated Strict Straight Arm DB Laterals
20 x 10
25 x 10
20 x 10

Single Arm Behind the back cable laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

HS Shoulder Press (again to feel out my previously injured pec/shoulder)
45ps x 15​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 27, 2013)

3/26/13 Quads/Hams, 40 days out

Quad Extension warm-up/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
50 x 25

TuffStuff Leg Press (regular stance)
45ps x 20
90ps x 15
135ps x 12
180ps x 10
225ps x 10
270ps x 10
360ps x 8
450ps x 6

TuffStuff Hack Sled (narrow stance ATG)
Empty x 15
45ps x 12
90ps x 10 

HS Quad Extension
50ps x 20
75ps x 15
100ps x 12
110ps x 10

DB Stiff Legged Deadlift
50ps x 10
80ps x 10
100ps x 10

HS Seated Ham Curl
45 x 20
55 x 15
65 x 12
75 x 10

HyperExtensions
BW x 10
15 x 10
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 10

Single Leg DB Bench Lunges
BW x 10
10ps x 10


----------



## flynike (Mar 27, 2013)

*40 days!!!!!  *


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 28, 2013)

flynike said:


> *40 days!!!!! *



YES!!! 

Killer training last night...felt great and tons of energy! I trained back/traps at Gold's Milford, came home to eat dinner and let me Wife settle in with the baby and then headed over to Olympic Fitness North Attleboro to bang out my cardio session.

3/26/13 Back/Traps Maintenance/ Cardio

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded)
100 x 20 warmup
100 x 15 warmup
120 x 10
140 x 10
Triple drop set 160 x 6 drop to 140 x 6 drop to 120 x 6

Strict EZ-Bar Rows
100 x 20
115 x 15
135 x 10

Seated Cable Rows w/ underhand wide grip
150 x 15
150 x 12
150 x 10

"V" Handle Cable Pulldown (to top of chest)
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

Strict DB Rows 
100 x 10
120 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Rows using narrow/neutral grip
90ps x 15
Triple Drop Set 135ps x 8 drop to 90ps x 8 drop to 45ps x 8

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns using rope attachment
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 10

DB Shrugs (performed as a rest/pause set)
100 x 10 + 100 x 10 + 100 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes elliptical, level 5, 90-100 rpm average


----------



## SVT03DAL (Mar 29, 2013)

3/28/13 Calves/Abs/Cardio

Smith Machine Elevated Calf Raises
Bar x 20
135 x 15
225 x 12
315 x 12
405 x 10
Quadruple Drop Set 405 x 6 drop to 315 x 6 drop to 225 x 6 drop to 135 x 6

HS Seated Calf Raise
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 8
135 x 10
90 x 10

Single Leg Calf Extensions using TuffStuff Leg Press
45ps x 15
45ps x 12
45ps x 10

Barbell Rollouts
x 10
x 10 
x 10

Life Fitness Ab Crunch Bench (first time using this machine)
10 x 25
10 x 25
10 x 25
10 x 25

Hanging Leg Raise
x 15
x 15
x 15

Cardio: Elliptical 30 minutes on level 5, 90-100 RPM Average


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 1, 2013)

3/29/13 Arms/Forearms/Cardio

Cable Curl Warm-ups (using short straight bar attachment)
50 x 25
50 x 25
50 x 25

Alternating DB Curl w/supination
35 x 20
40 x 20
45 x 20
50 x 18
55 x 12

FreeMotion Unilateral Leaning Cable Curls (both arms simultaneously) all reps paused/squeezed at full contraction
25 x 15 
35 x 15
45 x 15 

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curls - all reps paused/squeezed at full contraction
35 x 20
40 x 18
45 x 16

Cable Pressdown/Extension warm-ups using rope attachment
60 x 25
60 x 25
60 x 25

EZ-Bar Skullcrushers superset with EZ-Bar Close Grip Press
85 x 15 + 15
85 x 12 + 12
85 x 10 + 10

Seated Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

Cardio: 15 minutes on elliptical at fast pace (did not have time to do full 30 minutes)

3/30/13 A.M. I completed 1 hour of fasted brisk walking for cardio.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 3, 2013)

4/2/13 Hams/Quads/Cardio (could not believe how much harder quad training was after doing hams first)

HS Prone Leg Curl (plate loaded)
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10
225 x 10

Barbell Stiff Legged Deadlifts
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
295 x 10
315 x 6

HS Seated Ham Curl (plate loaded)
45 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 10

Single Leg DB Bench Lunges
BW x 10 each leg
10 in each hand x 10 
15 in each hand x 10

Tuff Stuff Leg Press (regular stance)
1pps x 20
2pps x 15
3pps x 12
4pps x 10
5pps x 10 

Tuff Stuff Hack Sled (narrow stance, bottomed out each rep)
BW x 15
1pps x 12
2pps x 10

HS Quad Extension (plate loaded)
100 x 20
150 x 15
200 x 12
220 x 10

Hyper Extensions
BW x 10
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes walking on treadmill at 4.5mph/4.5 incline - cardio is always optional after my leg sessions but from now on I'll just walk on treadmill instead of skipping all together.  There's no way I could do the elliptical after my leg sessions, or at least not with the intensity that I prefer/need.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

SVT03DAL said:


> Started back on my pre-contest training split this week...
> 
> 3/25/13 Chest/Delts (was too late to do cardio, gym closing at 10pm so I did not have time).
> 
> ...


dont go lower than 6 probly never have problems again..
.hey if you leave your butt at the end of the seat on hs incline presses and lean back into the back pad makes it more of a chest move than shoulder....your model may be diff than mine...
haney rows are the only real rows...but fuck what a ego crusher


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 3, 2013)

Great log ill be stealing some of these workouts good luck bro!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dont go lower than 6 probly never have problems again..
> .hey if you leave your butt at the end of the seat on hs incline presses and lean back into the back pad makes it more of a chest move than shoulder....your model may be diff than mine...
> haney rows are the only real rows...but fuck what a ego crusher



WERD, thanks KOS.



D-Lats said:


> Great log ill be stealing some of these workouts good luck bro!



Thank you!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 5, 2013)

4/3/13 Back/Trap Maintenance/Cardio

Rack Deadlifs (at knee)
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 12
405 x 10
495 x 10

FreeMotion Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (pin loaded)
100 x 20
160 x 10
200 x 8

Seated Cable Row (underhand grip with short straight bar)
100 x 15
120 x 12
140 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Low Row
45pps x 15
90pps x 12
90pps x 10

FreeMotion Seated Row (overhand wide grip, pin loaded)
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

FreeMotion Pulldown (narrow/neutral grip to top of chest)
100 x 10
110 x 8
120 x 8

DB pullovers
80 x 15
100 x 10

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns (using short straight bar attachment)
100 x 15
100 x 15

DB Shrugs
100 x 15
80 x 12
80 x 10

Elliptical 30 minutes, level 5, 90-100 RPM


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 5, 2013)

4/4/13 Calves/Abs/Cardio

Smith Machine Elevated Calf Raises
BW x 20
135 x 15
225 x 12
315 x 10
405 x 10 drop set 225 x 10

HS Seated Calf Raise
90 x 15
135 x 10
180 x 10
135 x 10

Kneeling Cable Crunch with rope attachment (heavy cable station)
60 x 34
70 x 34
60 x 34

Barbell Rollouts
x 10
x 10
x 10

LifeFitness Ab Crunch Machine (plate loaded)
10 x 34
10 x 34
10 x 34

Hanging Leg Raise 
x 15
x 12
x 10

Elliptical 30 minutes, level 5, 90-100 RPM


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 8, 2013)

4/5/13 Arms/Cardio

Cable Rope Pressdown/Extension warm-up
50 x 50
50 x 50

EZ-Bar Skullcrushers superset with EZ-Bar Close grip press
115 x 10 + 10
115 x 12 + 12
115 x 15 + 15

Single Arm Seated Overhead DB Extension
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 8

DB Kickbacks
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Reverse Cable Extension (peformed as "blood starving sets")
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 12
30 x 10

Cable Curl using short/straight bar attachmetn warm-up
50 x 25
50 x 25

Short bar strict BB curl
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10


Leaning Cable Curl w/pause & squeeze (unilateral)
30 x 15
40 x 15
50 x 12 

Pad Supported Cable Concentration Curl (single arm)
15 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 8 drop set to 10 x 15

Cross-Body DB Hammer Curls
50 x 20
60 x 18
70 x 16

Reverse EZ-Curl
50 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 10

DB Wrist Curl Giant Set
50 x 15 x 12 x 10

Standing DB Wrist Curls (DB's held along side of body)
35 x 15
35 x 12
35 x 10

Cardio: Elliptical 15 minutes at fast pace


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 10, 2013)

4/8/13 - Chest/Delts/Cardio - 27 days out.  - Decided I would throw in some light DB pressing to feel things out.  Haven't done any DB or BB pressing for about 5 weeks now to let my pec injury heal.

LifeFitness Machine Flye
75 x 20
105 x 15
120 x 12
135 x 10

Flat DB Press (all slow/controlled reps with pause/squeeze at top, feeling things out)
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 8  everything feels good but played it safe and stopped here

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (all reps paused/squeezed at top)
2pps x 12
3pps x 8 drop set to 2pps x 8 drop set to 1pps x 8

BW Dips
x 15
x 12
x 10

Most Muscular Cable Flye superset with Diamond Pushups
50 x 15 + 10
50 x 15 + 10
50 x 15 + 10

Barbell Front Raise
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

Single Arm Bent-over Reverse DB Flye 
30 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 10

Seated Shoulder Press (facing pad) on pin loaded shoulder press machine 
50 x 20
75 x 15
100 x 10

LifeFitness Reverse Flye Machine
82.5 x 15
97.5 x 12
105 x 10

Behind the back Cable Laterals
20 x 15
30 x 12
40 x 6 drop set to 20 x 8 drp set to 10 x 10

Seated Straight Arm DB Laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes elliptical level 5, 90-100 RPM average


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 10, 2013)

4/9/13 Quads/Hams/Cardio

AM Cardio: 30 minutes fasted walking 
Afternoon Cardio: 30 minutes walking

Quad Extension warm-up
50 x 25
50 x 25

Tuff Stuff Leg Press (regular stance)
1pps x 20
2pps x 15
3pps x 12
4pps x 10
5pps x 10

Tuff Stuff Hack Sled (feet together, all reps bottomed out)
BW x 10
1pps x 10
2pps x 10

HS Quad Extension (plate loaded)
100 x 20
150 x 15
200 x 12
250 x 10

Single Leg DB Bench Lunges
BW x 10
10 x 10
15 x 10

Prone Leg Curl
50 x 20
100 x 15
150 x 10 drop set to 50 x 10

Seated Ham Curl (all reps paused and squeezed at peak contraction)
45 x 15
55 x 12
65 x 10

Hyper Extension
BW x 10
15 x 10
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 10

PM Cardio: 30 minutes treadmill.  4.3mph/4.5 incline


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 12, 2013)

4/10/13 Back/Traps/Cardio - 25 days out

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded)
100 x 20
130 x 15
150 x 12
170 x 8 dropset to 90 x 10

Haney Strict Barbell Rows
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

Seated Cable Rows using narrow/neutral grip
150 x 15
180 x 12
200 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row using overhand wide grip (performed rest/pause style)
2pps x 15 x 12 x 10

HS D.Y. Row
1pps x 15
2pps x 8
1pps x 15

Seated Cable Pulldowns to top of chest using butterfly attachment 
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 8

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldown using rope attachment
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

Kneeling Single Arm Pulldwon using C attachment
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

Barbell Shrugs (all reps paused at top)
135 x 15
185 x 12
205 x 10
225 x 10

Plate Shrugs usng 45lbs plate in each hand held in front of body
x 25
x 25

Cardio: 30 minutes elliptical on level 5, 90-100 RPM average


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 12, 2013)

4/11/13 Calves/Abs/Cardio - 24 days out

HS Seated Calf Raise
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 8 drop set to 90 x 10

TuffStuff Leg Press Calf Extensions
2pps x 20
3pps x 15
4pps x 10 drop set to 2pps x  10

Barbell Rollouts
x 15
x 12 
x 10

Kneeling Cable Crunches using rope attachment
60 x 34
60 x 33
60 x 33

LifeFitness Ab Crunch Machine
10 x 34
10 x 33
10 x 33

Hanging Leg Raises
x 15
x 12
x 10

Elliptical 30 minutes, level 5, 90-100 RPM average


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 12, 2013)

4/12/13 197lbs, 23 days out


----------



## bigbill69 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello what would it take for me to sponsor you?I have a product coming out i was just wondering what you would be looking for


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 15, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> Hello what would it take for me to sponsor you?I have a product coming out i was just wondering what you would be looking for



Check your inbox, PM sent.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 15, 2013)

4/12/13 Arms - 23 days out

Single Arm Cable Pressdown warm-up
25 x 25
25 x 25

Leverage Plate Loaded Tricep Press
90 x 20
100 x 15
110 x 10

Overhead DB Extension (2-arm)
80 x 20
90 x 12
100 x 10

Reverse Grip Single Arm Cable Extension (heavy cable station)
20 x 15
30 x 12
20 x 15

Strict DB Kickbacks

25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Alternating DB Curl Warm-up
25 x 20
30 x 20

Seated Barbell Curl (awesome movement!)
40 x 20
50 x 20
60 x 20

Leaning Cable Curl
30 x 20
40 x 15
50 x 12

Icarian Bicep Curl using short/straight bar attachment
25 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 10

Alternating DB Crozz-Body Hammer Curl superset with Reverse EZ-Curl
50 x 10 + 50 x 10
Repeat
Repeat

"Run the Rack" Alternating DB Curls (giant drop set)
50 x 6 + 45 x 6 + 40 x 6 + 35 x 6 + 30 x 6 + 25 x 6 + 20 x 6 + 15 x 6 + 10 x 6

NO PM cardio...had to get home to the Wife and Baby Girl.​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 17, 2013)

Bumped the weight up a little bit on the DB Presses...everything feels good but still not going to get too crazy. Staying healthy and injury-free is my #1 priority.

4/15/13 Chest/Delts/Cardio - 20 days out

LifeFitness Machine Flye pre-exhaust
75 x 25
90 x 20
105 x 15
120 x 10

Flat DB Press (all reps slow and squeezed)
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 8
100 x 8 
90 x 9

Cybex Plate Loaded ISO Advanced Incline Press (haven't used this one in a while) all reps slow and squeezed, not much weight is needed on this machine
45ps x 15
45ps x 12
45ps x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press
2pps x 15
2pps x 12

Most Muscular Cable Flye superset with BW Dips
50 x 15 + 10
50 x 12 + 10
50 x 12 + 10

Alternating Front DB Raise
25 x 20
35 x 20
45 x 20

Single Arm Reverse DB Flye
30 x 10
40 x 10
50 x 10

High Cable Reverse Flye
20 x 15
30 x 12
40 x 10

LifeFitness Machine Reverse Flye
75 x 15
90 x 12
105 x 10

Seated Machine Shoulder Press (performed sitting backwards/facing pad) TRIPLE DROP SET
100 x 10 drop to 75 x 15 drop to 50 x 20

Standing Straight Arm DB Laterals
25 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 10

Wide Grip Upright EZ-Bar Rows
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Behind the Back Cable Laterals TRIPLE DROP SET
30 x 8 drop to 20 x 8 drop to 10 x 8

Cardio: 30 minutes on elliptical level 5, 90 - 100 RPM average


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 17, 2013)

4/16/13 Hams/Quads/Cardio - 19 days out

Afternoon Cardio: 45 minutes pushing Sophia in stroller outside

Leverage Prone Leg Curl
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10 drop to 90 x 10

Barbell Stiff Legged Deadlift (went light because I have a slight tweak in my lower back)
135 x 20
135 x 15
135 x 10

HS Seated Ham Curl
45 x 20
70 x 15
80 x 12
90 x 10

Single Leg DB Bench Lunges
10 x 10
15 x 10
20 x 10

HyperExtensions
BW x 10
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 10

TuffStuff Leg Press w/ narrow stance
1pps x 20
2pps x 18
3pps x 15
4pps x 12
5pps x 10

Seated Leg Press w/feet together (pn loaded)
200 x 25
200 x 25

HS Quad Extension
100 x 15
200 x 12
TRIPLE DROP SET 230 x 10 drop to 200 x 10 drop to 100 x 10

PM Cardio 30 minutes treadmill, 4.2 - 4.5 mph average, 4.5 - 5.0 incline​


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 22, 2013)

4/19/13 - Arms - 16 days out

Cable Pressdown w/ rope attachment warmups
50 x 50
50 x 25

EZ-Bar Skullcrushers superset with EZ-Bar Presses
80 x 15 + 15
100 x 12 + 12
110 x 10 + 10

Single Arm Overhead DB Extension (seated)
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

Cable Kickbacks
30 x 10
30 x 10
20 x 10

Single Arm Cable Pressdown
20 x 15
30 x 12
40 x 10

Cable Curl warmups w/ EZ-Bar attachement
50 x 25
50 x 25

Seated Barbell Curls
40 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 8

Leaning Cable Curls (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 15
35 x 15
45 x 15

Single Arm High Cable Concentration Curl (pad supported)
15 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 10

Bent-Over Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl
20 x 15
30 x 12
40 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curls
35 x 20
45 x 18
55 x 16

Cable Hammer Curls w/rope attachment
50 x 15
50 x 15

Cable Wrist Curls Giant Set
30 x 15 + 40 x 12 + 50 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 24, 2013)

4/22/13 - Chest/Delts/Cardio - 13 days out

Flat DB Flye Pre-exhaust
30 x 20
40 x 15
50 x 12 
60 x 10

HS ISO Wide Chest Press (all reps paused and squeezed)
2pps x 15
3pps x 10
3pps x 8

Incline DB Press (3 second negatives with 1 second static hold at bottom, painful as all hell!)
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Most Muscular Cable Flye
50 x 15
60 x 12
65 x 10

BW Dips
x 15
x 12
x 10

Cybex Machine Shoulder Press (performed backwards/facing pad support)
50 x 25
75 x 15
100 x 10

Alternating DB Front Raise
25 x 20
35 x 20

LifeFitness Reverse Machine Flye
75 x 15
90 x 12
105 x 10

Single Arm Bent-Over Cable Reverse Flye
10 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 10

Strict DB Laterals
25 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 10

Cybex Lateral Raise
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Cardio: Elliptical 30 minutes All-out


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 24, 2013)

4/20/13 - 15 days out from NPC Cutler Classic Boston, 196lbs


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 26, 2013)

4/24/13 - Back/Traps/Cardio - 11 days out

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldown using rope attachment
100 x 20
110 x 15
120 x 12
130 x 10

Leverage Wide Grip Pulldowns
100 x 15
120 x 12
130 x 10 
Triple Drop Set 130 x 6 + 120 x 6 + 100 x 6

"Haney" Barbell Rows
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

Seated Cable Rows using rope attachment
100 x 15
110 x 12
120 x 10

Single Arm Smith Machine Rows
95 x 15
115 x 12
135 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row using wide/overhand grip
2pps x 15
2pps x 15

Cable Pulldowns to top of chest using "V" attachment
130 x 10
150 x 8

Kneeling Single Arm Cable Pulldown
80 x 10
80 x 10

DB Pullovers
80 x 15
100 x 10

DB Shrugs
100 x 10
100 x 10

Cardio: Elliptical 30 minutes fookin' FLYING


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 26, 2013)

4/26/13 - 4:45am - 9 days out,  198lbs.  Can you tell I just woke up? LOL!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 26, 2013)

4/25/13 - Calves/Abs/Lower Back/Cardio - 10 days out

Standing Barbell Calf Raises
135 x 15
225 x 10
315 x 10
225 x 10
135 x 10

HS Seated Calf Raise (all reps slow and squeezed)
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

TuffStuff Leg Press Calve Extensions superset with BW elevated single leg calf raises and stretches
225 x 15 + BW x 10 each leg
225 x 12 + BW x 10 each leg
225 x 10  + BW x 10 each leg

Barbell Rollouts
x 20
x 15
x 10

Cable Rope Crunches
100 x 34
110 x 34 
120 x 34

Life Fitness Ab Crunch Machine
10 x 34
10 x 34
10 x 34

Hanging Leg Raises
x 15
x 15
x 15

HyperExtensions

BW x 10
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes elliptical on level 5, 90 -100 RPM average.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 26, 2013)

You look great and so do your workouts keep at it to to achieve your goal of competing in the IFBB!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 29, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> you look great and so do your workouts keep at it to to achieve your goal of competing in the ifbb!



thank you!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 29, 2013)

4/26/13 - Arms/Cardio - 9 days out

Rope Pushdown Warm-ups/pre-exhaust
50 x 25
80 x 20
80 x 15

EZ Skullchrushers superset with EZ-Closegrip press
80 x 15 + 15
100 x 12 + 12
110 x 10 + 10

Tricep Pressdown w/ inverted "V" attachment (on heavy cable station)
50 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 10

BodyMasters Tricep Press
200 x 15
200 x 15

Seated Single Arm Overhead DB Extension
30 x 10
30 x 10

DB Kickbacks 
25 x 10
30 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Pulldown
40 x 15
40 x 15

Alternating DB Curl warm-ups/pre-exhaust
25 x 20
35 x 20

Cable Curl w/short straight bar attachment
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

Incline DB Curl (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

Barbell Spider Curl (performed off back of inclne bench)
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl (pad supported at head level)
10 x 15
15 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 8

"Arnold" Standing DB Concentration Curl
35 x 10
35 x 10

Seated Alternating DB Hammer Curl
30 x 20
40 x 18
50 x 16

Reverse Ez-Curl
50 x 10
50 x 10

DB Wrist Curl Giant Set 
50 x 20 + 50 x 15 + 50 x 10

Cardio: 15 minutes on elliptical, as fast as I could go the entire 15 minutes.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 29, 2013)

This morning finally was able to get some decent shots of my back...hello Christmas Tree!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## SVT03DAL (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## SVT03DAL (May 1, 2013)

Monday kicked off my switch over to my "peak week" circuit training split where I train all upped body muscle groups and calves Mon-Thursday, and then light cardio only on Friday and Saturday.  Body at this point is pretty weak, so weights are light and reps are moderate to high.

4/29/13 - 6 days out

Most Muscular Cable Flyes
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 10
50 x 15

Cybex Pin Loaded Chest Press
100 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

Leverage Wide Grip Pulldown (plate loaded)
100 x 20
100 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 8

Seated Cable Rows w/ Rope Attachment
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Straight Arm Pulldown w/Rope Attachment
80 x 15
80 x 12
80 x 10

3-Way DB Laterals (bent-reverse flye/laterals/front raises)
20 x 10 (30 reps total)
20 x 8 (24 reps total)
20 x 6 *(18 reps total)

45lb Plate Shrugs
x 20 
x 15
x 10

Alternating DB Curl
25 x 20
30 x 18
35 x 12

Incline DB Hammer Curl
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

Single Arm Cable Extensions
20 x 20
20 x 15
20 x 12
20 x 15

Standing Single Arm Overhead DB Extensions
25 x 15
20 x 12
20 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 1, 2013)

4/30/13 - 5 days out!

Free Motion Flye
50 x 20
80 x 15
100 x 12
110 x 10

Flat DB Press
80 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 8
80 x 10

Free Motion High Row w/ Wide Grip
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Low Row
45ps x 15
70ps x 12
90ps x 10

DB Pullover
80 x 10
80 x 10

Free Motion Reverse Flye
50 x 20
70 x 15
80 x 10

Cable Laterals
20 x 15
20 x 12
20 x 10

BB Front Raise
30 x 20
40 x 10

Seated DB Shrugs
50 x 15
50 x 15

Cable Curl w/short straight bar attachment
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 10

Free Motion Single Arm Preacher Concentration Curl
10 x 10
20 x 10
30 x 10

Seated DB Hammer Curl
35 x 10
35 x 10

Cable Tricep Pressdown w/ "V" attachment
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 10

Single Arm Reverse Cable Extension
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 3, 2013)

Last weight training day before the show was on Weds...now I'm just doing cardio until day before pre-judging.  Practicing posing throughout the day to make sure I am hitting the best shots and turns smoothly and efficiently.  No, we don't pose like bodybuilders but we still need to showcase our best features, emphasize that v-taper and small waist and make it look like we are on the cover of a fitness magazine up on stage.

5/1/13 - Light weight Circuit Training/Cardio - 4 days out!

DB Incline Flyes
40 x 20
45 x 10

Most Muscular Cable Flye
40 x 20
50 x 15

HS Advanced Incline Press
45ps x 15
45 ps x 10

Reverse Wide Grip Leverage Lat Pulldown
90 x 15
90 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Rows w/wide overhand grip
45ps x 15
45ps x 10

Kneeling Straigh Arm Pulldowns w/rope attachment
80 x 20
80 x 15

HS Behind the Neck Shoulder Press
45ps x 20
45ps x 15

Bent-over Reverse Cable Flye (single arm)
10 x 20
10 x 10

Seated Straight Arm DB Laterals
15 x 15
15 x 10

45lb Plate Shrugs x 20 x 15 (45 in each hand)

Alternating DB Curl (supinated)
25 x 20
30 x 20

Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl
20 x 20
20 x 15

DB Hammer Curls (both arms simultaneously)
25 x 15 
30 x 10

Cybex Tricep Press
150 x 20
150 x 15
150 x 10

Overhead Single Arm DB Extension
25 x 20
30 x 15

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 7, 2013)

2013 NPC Jay Cutler Classic Physique 1st place "D" Class and OVERALL!


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 9, 2013)

Sorry I'm late on logging my training sessions this week but everything has been crazy (in a good way) since competing Sunday.  

I always like to ease back into things slowly the week after a show because at this time it is very easy to get injured from the drying out process and all the stress the body ahs been through diet wise etc the previous week.  It's also a great time to see some ridiculous pumps and vascualrity because you are essentially in stage shape as long as you didn't go ape shit and devour everything in sight post show and swell up like a tick.  Been there/done that and swollen cankles and bloated mess is not a good look for me.  I'm also already mid-prep for the NPC RI so the tighter I can stay the easier for me down the stretch and for peak week.

5/6/13 Chest/Delts 26 days out from NPC RI

Life Fitness Machine Flye
75 x 20 
90 x 15
105 x 12
120 x 10

Flat DB Presses using 3 second negative, explosive positive
85 x 10
80 x 10
70 x 10
60 x 10

Incline DB press using 3 second negative, explosive positive
80 x 7
60 x 10

Most Muscular Cable Flye
50 x 15
50 x 15

Bent-over reverse DB Flye
25 x 15
30 x 10

Behind the back cable laterals
10 x 15
20 x 12

Front Barbell Raise
50 x 10
50 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on treadmill on 5.0 incline


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 9, 2013)

5/7/13 Quads/Hams - 25 days out

FreeMotion Quad Extension warm-ups
50 x 25
50 x 25

Barbell Back Squats ASS TO GROUND!  First time squatting in 2 years and it felt GREAT!!!!
Bar x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

HS Quad Extension (plate loaded)
90 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 20

Hyper Extensions
BW x 15
25 x 12
35 x 10

HS Seated Leg curl (plate loaded)
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

Single Leg DB Bench Lunges
10 x 10
10 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill on 5.0 incline


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 9, 2013)

5/8/13 Back/Traps - 24 days out

Leverage Wide Grip Pulldown (plate loade)
100 x 20
130 x 15
150 x 10

"Haney" Strict Wide Grip Barbell Rows
135 x 10
165 x 10
185 x 10

Seated Cable Row using rope attachment
120 x 15
140 x 12
160 x 10

Elevated Platform T-Bar Rows using narrow/neutral grip
135 x 15
135 x 12

HS DY Row
45ps x 15
70ps x 10

Single Arm Kneeling Cable Pulldown
80 x 15
100 x 10

Cross-Bench DB Pullovers
80 x 15
100 x 10

DB Shrugs
80 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill on 5.0 incline


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 11, 2013)

5/10/13 - Arms/Cardio - 22 days out

Single Arm Cable Pushdown warm-ups
30 x 24
30 x 20

Close Grip Bench Press (first doing these OR ANY barbell movement in over 3 months due to an injury I sustained which seems to be fully healed now) went light and slow to make sure everything felt right
Bar x 30
135 x 20
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 6

Cable Pressdown using rope attachment
80 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 10

Seated Single Arm O?verhead DB Extension
30 x 15
35 x 12
30 x 15

Single Arm Reverse Cable Pulldown
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10

Dual Axis Cable Curls Warm-up
20 x 25
30 x 25

EZ-Curls using outer grips
50 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

Incline DB Curl, no supination, both arms simultaneously
25 x 10
30 x 10

Barbell Spider Curl (medium grip) off back of incline bench LOVE THESE!
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Elevated Elbow/Pad Supported Cable Concentration Curl (single arm)
10 x 15 
15 x 12
20 x 10

Seated DB Hammer Curl
30 x 20
35 x 20

DB Wrist Curl superset with Reverse Heavy EZ-Curl Bar (no rest between any sets so basically a giant set)
50 x 15 + Bar x 15
50 x 12 + Bar x 12
50 x 10 + Bar x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on 5.0 incline on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 11, 2013)




----------



## D-Lats (May 11, 2013)

Great job man looks like you nailed the conditioning!


----------



## bigbill69 (May 12, 2013)

nice job man.Whats your favorite exercise for lower abs?When i do weighted leg lifts i feel it pulling my groins do u use weight with those?


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Great job man looks like you nailed the conditioning!



Thank you and YES!  Spot on I believe for what the NPC wants.  Hope to replicate it along with about 5-7lbs of added lean mass at Team U.  For NPC RI I am just maintaining and will dry back out for stage during peak week.



bigbill69 said:


> nice job man.Whats your favorite exercise for lower abs?When i do weighted leg lifts i feel it pulling my groins do u use weight with those?



Thanks bud!  I do hanging leg raises and bench leg raises, that's about it.  Abs are created in the kitchen and through cardio.  Lower abs are usually the very last area (along with lower back) to hold onto stubborn fat deposits.  If you train, eat right and do the right amount of cardio, it will only be a matter of time until you have a sick set of full abs.


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 13, 2013)

I am proud to announce that I am now a member of BodyMekanics.com !! 
BodyMekanics.com carries all of the body building, fat burning, and nutritional supplements you need to live long and be strong. We take pride in our custome...r service and want to help you achieve your nutrition and fitness goals with everything your body needs. Get the Body Mekanics advantage with unbeatable pricing, secure shopping, and fast shipping. Veterans, active military (to include National Guard and reserves), law enforcement and firefighters will receive 20% of all orders FOR LIFE! Inquire with me prior to placing an order on how to receive this special offer. If you guys need to stock up, please use my link below to check out their inventory and place your orders. THANK YOU!!!

<a href='http://www.bodymekanics.com/&referre..._1001368451857'>Link


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 14, 2013)

After last night's training:


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 14, 2013)

5/13/13 ? Chest/Delts- 19 days out
Life Fitness Machine Flye Pre-Exhaust
75 x 25
90 x 20
105 x 15
125 x 10

Flat Bench DB Press w/ 3 second negative/explosive positive
80 x 10
100 x 8
80 x 10
60 x 10

Incline DB Press w/ 3 second negative/explosive positive
65 x 15
65 x 12
65 x 10

Bodyweight Dips w/ 3 second negative/explosive positive
X 15
X 12
 X 10

Standing Cable Flye at chest level angle
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Alternating Front DB Raise
25 x 20
35 x 20

Bent-over single Arm reverse DB Flye (non-working hand supported on back of seated press bench)
Sets are for each arm
30 x 15
35 x 15
40 x 15

Cybex Seated Shoulder Press (performed sitting backwards/facing seat to emphasize rear delts)
TRIPLE DROP SET 
75 x 25 drop to 50 x 20 drop to 25 x 15

Life Fitness Reverse Machine Flye
75 x 20
90 x 15
105 x 10

Strict/Straight Arm DB Laterals (DB?s held slightly in front of body, pinkies turned up at top of rep)
25 x 10
30 x 10
20 x 10

Behind the Back Single Arm Cable Laterals (sets are for each arm)
20 x 15
20 x 15
30 x 10

Cardio: 15 minutes HIIT on older model Life Fitness Elliptical on level 3


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 15, 2013)

*5/14/13 ? Quads/Hams/Cardio ? 18 days out*

Quad Extension warm-ups
50 x 30
50 x 25

Barbell Squats, regular stance/toes slightly out, ASS TO GROUND ALL REPS 
Note - Just getting back to doing squats after not doing them for years due to lower back and knee issues. Weight right now is not important to me, proper form and making sure I bottom out each rep is my focus.
135 x 10
165 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10

Tuff Stuff Leg Press, narrow stance, toes out
135 x 15
225 x 15
315 x 12
405 x 10

HS Plate Loaded Quad Extensions w/one second pause at peak contraction on all reps
100 x 15
150 x 12
200 x 10

Barbell Stiff Legged Deadlifts
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10

HS Plate Loaded Seated Leg Curl w/ one second pause at peak contraction on all reps
50 x 15
75 x 12
85 x 10

HyperExtensions
BW x 15
25 x 12
35 x 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill on 5.0 incline


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 23, 2013)

Was in FL on vacation from 5/16-5/21....trained at LA Fitness in Venice, FL...excellent facility.  I also cooked and prepped all my meals while down there with just one cheat meal dinner out with my Wife.  I won't recap the training sessions from down there since my time is limited.

5/22/13 ? Back/Traps/Cardio ? 10 days out!

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded)
100 x 20
120 x 15
140 x 10

Seated Cable Rows using rope attachment
150 x 15
140 x 12
130 x 10

Single Arm DB Rows (DB kept perpendicular to body, like a Reverse DB Press to the floor)
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10

Kneeling Single Arm Cable Pulldown
80 x 15
100 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Row using wide/overhand grip ? both arms simultaneously
180 x 15
180 x 12

Elevated Platform T-Bar Rows using narrow/neutral grip, torso parallel to platform
135 x 15
135 x 10

Cross-bench DB Pullovers
80 x 15
80 x 10

Kneeling Straight Arm Pulldowns using ?C? clip for narrow grip, awesome serratus developer!
80 x 15
100 x 10

Strict/paused Barbell Shrugs 
135 x 15
185 x 12
205 x 10

Cardio session 1: HIIT on Treadmill for 15 minutes, 5,6 and 7 incline, 4-5mph intervals

9pm: Cardio session 2: HIIT on Treadmill for 30 minutes, 5,6 and 7 incline, 4-5mph intervals


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 24, 2013)

5/23/15 ? Calves/Abs/Cardio ? 9 days out!

Smith Machine Elevated Platform Calf Raises (3 second negative, explosive positive) static stretches in between sets
BW x 20
135 x 15
225 x 12
225 x 10
275 x 8
295 x 8
315 x 6
... 
Tuff Stuff Leg Press Calf Extensions
225 x 20
315 x 15
405 x 10

HS Seated Calf Raise
90 x 15
90 x 15

Life Fitness Ab Crunch 
10 x 34
10 x 34
10 x 34

Barbell Rollouts
X 15
X 12
X 10

Kneeling Cable Crunches w/ Rope Attachment
100 x 34
110 x 34
110 x 34

Hanging Leg Raises
X 15
X 12
X 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill, 5,6 7 incline, intervals between 4-5mph


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 24, 2013)

Taken last night after training/cardio...9 days out from NPC RI


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 28, 2013)

5/24/13 ? Light Chest (session 2 for the week) - Trying to improve on upper chest thickness/fullness per NPC judge recommendation.  8 days out!

DB Incline Press (slow negative/explosive positive)
60 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 8

HS Incline Press (plate loaded)
45ps x 10
90ps x 10
135ps x 8
180ps x 5 drop set to 90ps x 10

FreeMotion Flye Machine
110 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10

BW Dips
X 20
X 15
X 10

Kneeling Cable Most Muscular Flye
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 28, 2013)

5/25/13 Arms ? 1 week out!!  I did not record this session because I was training with one of my clients 

5/27/13 ? Upper Body Peak Week Circuit Training ? Trained at Salem Fitness in Salem, MA for this session.  Nice facility!

HS Incline Press
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 8
365 x 5
225 x 10

Most Muscular Cable Flye
50 x 15
40 x 15

HS ISO Lateral High Row
90 x 20
180 x 15
230 x 10

HS ISO Lateral Low Row
90 x 15
140 x 10

Kneeling Straight Arm Cable Pulldown using ?C? handle attachment
80 x 15
80 x 10

Strict DB Laterals
20 x 15
25 x 10
20 x 10

BodyMasters Reverse Delt Flye
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 10

DB Shrugs
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Triceps Pressdown w/ rope attachment
80 x 15
100 x 12
110 x 10

Seated Overhead Single Arm DB Extension
25 x 15
25 x 12

Incline DB Curls (no supination)
20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 10

?Arnold? Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl
30 x 15
30 x 12

Alternating DB Hammer Curls (front of body)
45 x 20
45 x 15
45 x 12

Kneeling Cable Crunches 
100 x 34
120 x 34
120 x 34

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill, 5,6, 7 incline, intervals between 4-5mph


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 29, 2013)

*5/28/13 ? Peak Week Upper Body Circuit Training/Cardio ? 4 days out!*

HS ISO Wide Chest Press
135 x 20
225 x 15
315 x 10

DB Incline Flye
50 x 10
50 x 10

Leverage Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
100 x 20
100 x 12

Seated Cable Row w/rope attachment
100 x 15
100 x 12


Crossbench DB Pullover
65 x 15
65 x 12

DB Shrugs
60 x 20
60 x 15

Cable Tricep Pressdown w. ?^? attachment
85 x 20
85 x 15

Single Arm Cable Extensions
30 x 15
30 x 15

Alternating DB Curl, no supination
30 x 20
40 x 18

Unilateral Cable Concentration Curls
25 x 20
25 x 15

Alternating Seated DB Hammer Curls 
35 x 20
35 x 16

DB Wrist Curls
50 x 15 drop set to 40 x 12

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill, 5,6,7 incline, intervals between 4-5mph


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 31, 2013)

*5/29/13 ? Peak Week Upper Body Circuit Training/Cardio ? 3 days out!*

Cybex Chest Press (pin loaded)
50 x 20
100 x 15
150 x 10

Standing Cable Flye
40 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 15

Cable Pulldowns to top of chest using narrow/neutral grip 
120 x 15
130 x 12
140 x 10

Single Arm DB Rows (keeping DB?s perpendicular to body)
50 x 15
60 x 12

Barbell Pullovers
40 x 15
50 x 15

Cybex Shoulder Press (performed seated backwards/facing seat)
50 x 20
75 x 15

Behind the back Cable Laterals
20 x 15
20 x 10

Bent-over Single Arm Reverse Cable Flye
10 x 15
10 x 10

Barbell Paused Shrugs
135 x 20
135 x 20

Ez-Bar Skullcrushers
50 x 20
70 x 15

Seated Tricep Press
120 x 20
120 x 15

Cable Curls using short/straight bar attachment
80 x 15 
80 x 12
80 x 10

Single Arm Pad Supported Cable Concentration Curl
10 x 15
15 x 12
20 x 10

Alternating DB Hammer Curl
35 x 20
35 x 18

Cardio:  30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (May 31, 2013)

*5/30/13 ? Calves/Abs/Cardio ? Last training session for NPC RI Prep ? 2 days out!*

HS Seated Calf Raise
45 x 20
90 x 15
90 x 12
90 x 10

TuffStuff Leg Press Calf Extensions
135 x 20
135 x 15
135 x 10

Barbell Rollouts
X 15
X 12
X 10

Kneeling Cable Crunches using rope attachment
100 x 34
100 x 34
100 x 34

LifeFitness Ab Crunch
10 x 34
10 x 34
10 x 34

Hanging Leg Raises
X 15
X 12
X 10

Cardio: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 3, 2013)

I am the 2013 NPC Rhode Island Physique Class "C" Champion!  That makes back to back class wins AND an overall.  32 days out from NPC Team Universe and hopefully my IFBB Physique Pro Card!  Let's GET IT!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 6, 2013)

Focus is going to be upper chest thickness and continue toimprove overall back detail.  I willaccomplish this by hammering chest 2x a week (something I usually do not do)and this will consist of a heavy/intense session on Mondays and a lighter morerep based session on Thursdays.
6/3/13 ? Chest/Delts ? 33 days out
Flat DBPress (slow negative/explosive positive)
60 x 15
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
110 x 8
90 x 8

HS InclinePress
45per side x15
90ps x 10
135ps x 10
180ps x 3drop set to 135ps x 3 drop set to 90ps x 5 drop set to 45ps x 8

Incline DBFlye
40 x 10
50 x 10

FreeMotionFlye
120 x 15
140 x 10

AlternatingFront DB Raise
25 x 20
35 x 16

SeatedStraight Arm DB Laterals
20 x 10
25 x 10
20 x 10

Behind theBack Cable Laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10

Single Arm Bent-overReverse DB flye
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10

FreeMotionReverse Machine Flye
70 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 10


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 7, 2013)

*6/5/13 ? Back/Traps/Cardio ? 31 days out*

Wife GripLat Pulldown (heavy cable station)
100 x 20
150 x 15
200 x 10(stack)

StrictBarbell Rows w/wide overhand grip
135 x 20
185 x 10
205 x 10

StrictSingle Arm DB Rows (free hand supported on rack)
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 10

Seated CableRow using Rope attachment and thumbs up grip
100 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10

CablePulldown to top or chest
130 x 10
160 x 10
190 x 8

HS ISO Low Row(both arms simultaneously)
45ps x 15
90ps x 12
115ps x 8

Cross-bench DBPullovers
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 6

KneelingStraight Arm Cable Pulldown using rope attachment
100 x 15
110 x 12
120 x 10

DB PausedShrugs
80 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 10

Cardio:  30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 7, 2013)

*6/6/13 ? Chest #2 /Calves/Abs/Cardio ?30 days out*

Incline DBPress
60 x 15
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 6
110 x 8
90 x 6

HS ISOLateral Bench Press
45ps x 15
90ps x 10
70ps x 12

FreeMotionFlye
120 x 15
120 x 12

SmithElevated Calf Raises
BW x 20
135 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

HS SeatedCalf Raise
45 x 15
90 x 12
90 x 10

KneelingCable Rope Crunches
100 x 34
110 x 34
120 x 34

Hanging LegRaises
X 15
X 12
X 10

Ab Wheel
X 10
X 10
X 10

Cardiio: 15minutes HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 10, 2013)

*6/8/13 ? Arms/Cardio ? 28 days out*

Lying DB TricepExtension + Alternating DB Curl Superset
25 x 20 + 25x 20
30 x 15 + 30x 16
35 x 12 + 35x 12

Cable RopeExtension/Pushdown + Cable Curls using short/straight bar attachment
50 x 20 + 50x 20
60 x 18 + 60x 18
70 x 16 + 70x 16

Single ArmCable Extension/Pushdown + Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl
30 x 12 + 20x 12
40 x 10 + 30x 10
50 x 10 + 40x 10

StrictEZ-Curl using outer grips
50 x 15
60 x 12 
70 x 10
80 x 8

SeatedSingle Arm Overhead DB Extension
35 x 15
35 x 12
35 x 10

FreeMotionSingle Arm Concentration Machine Curl
20 x 15
30 x 12

PreacherSingle Arm DB Hammer Curl
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 8

Alternating CrossBody DB Hammer Curls 
45 x 16
50 x 16
55 x 12

DB WristCurls
50 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 10

Cardio: 15minutes HIIT on elliptical


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 11, 2013)

Last night I did barbell bench presses for the first time since late February.  I was close to having a pec tear at the time to go along with my shoulder girdle issues so at that time I decided to train chest with cables, machines and light dumbbell work exclusively until I healed up.  I didn't go heavy (comparatively to how I used to press) but everything felt great and I felt I had a lot more left in me.  There's still this nagging fear though of pushing too much and risking re-injury.  It would be catastrophic if I tore a pec right now this close to Team U and would flush all of this past year's hard work and sacrifice down the toilet...so I checked my ego and backed off when I felt I needed to.  
6/10/13 ? Chest/Delts/Cardio ? 26 days out
Wide Grip Barbell Bench Press (index on outer ring)
Bar x 30
135 x 15
225 x 10
275 x 10
295 x 6
225 x 12
Incline DB Press
80 x 10
90 x 8
70 x 10
Cybex Eagle Machine Flye
100 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10
Alternating DB Front Raise (thumbs up)
25 x 20
30 x 18
35 x 16
Strict DB Laterals
30 x 10
35 x 8
40 x 8
Behind the Back Cable Laterals
10 x 15
20 x 15
Bent-Over Reverse DB Flye
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10
Reverse Machine Flye
105 x 15
120 x 12
Life Fitness Seated Machine Shoulder Press  (performed seated backwards/facing seatback)
Triple Drop Set 
75 x 10 ds 50 x 10 ds 25 x 10
Cardio: 21 minutes HIIT on elliptical (2 minutes moderate pace, 1 minute all out sprint then repeat for 7 cycles)


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 12, 2013)

MY LEGS!!!! AWWWW!!!  I had not trained quads/hams for the past 2 weeks because pre-contest I typically don't train them during peak week to fully focus my efforts on keeping my cardio sessions at 110% Not always easy to do when legs are sore from weight training and couple that with low energy levels due to depletion, it only makes sense to me to not train them.  SO, last night I trained quads an...d hams and went real light with the weight and kept reps HIGH.  Both Quads and hams tried to cramp up several times during the session and DOMS are ridiculous today...tomorrow will be even worse...

 6/11/13 ? Quads/Hams/HIIT Cardio ? 25 days out

 ATG Barbell Squats (regular stance, toes slightly out)
 135 x 10
 135 x 10
 185 x 10
 185 x 10

 HS Quad Extension (plate loaded)
 90 x 20
 90 x 20
 90 x 20
 90 x 20
 90 x 20

 Barbell Straight Legged Deadlift
 135 x 10
 135 x 10
 135 x 10
 135 x 10

 Lying Leg Curl (plate loaded)
 45 x 20
 45 x 15
 45 x 10

 HIIT Cardio:  30 minutes on Treadmill, 5.0 incline, 2 minutes at 4mph/1 minute at 5.0mph then repeat (10 cycles)


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 13, 2013)

*6/12/13 ? Back/Traps/Cardio ? 24 daysout*

LeverageWide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded)
100 x 15
130 x 12
150 x 10
170 x 8

StrictBarbell Rows (wide overhand grip)
135 x 15
185 x 12
205 x 10
225 x 10

HS ISOLateral Row (wide neutral grip)
180 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10

Kneelingsingle Arm Cable Pulldown
80 x 15
100 x 10

DB Rows
100 x 12
120 x 10

Seated CableRows w/rope attachment (overhand grip)
130 x 15
150 x 12

EZ BarbellPullover
50 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10

Straight ArmPulldown w/rope attachment
80 x 15
100 x12
120 x 10

Cardio: 30minutes HIIT on treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 14, 2013)

*6/13/13 ? Calves/Chest session2/abs/cardio ? 23 days out*

HS SeatedCalf Raise (plate loaded)
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10drop set 90 x 10

Tuff StuffLeg Press Calf Extensions
225 x 15
225 x 12
225 x 10
HS InclinePress (slow negatives, explosive positives)
90 x 20
180 x 15
270 x 12
320 x 10

Flat DBPress (slow negatives, explosive positives)
80 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10

Kneeling CableFlyes (varying angles throughout set low/med/high)
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Ab WheelRollouts
X 15
X 15
X 15

KneelingCable Crunch
100 x 34
110 x 34
110 x 34

Life FitnessAb Crunch Machine (performed with legs/feet elevated)
10 x 34
10 x 34
10 x 34

Hanging LegRaises
X 15
X 15
X 15

Cardio: 15minutes HIIT on elliptical (gym closed at 10pm so this is all the time I had)


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 17, 2013)

*6/14/13 ? Arms/Cardio ? 22 days out *

Close GripBench Press
Bar x 30 
135 x 15
225 x 10
275 x 10
295 x 8
315 x 6

EZ-BarSkullCrushers
100 x 15
110 x 15
120 x 15

DBKickcbacks (strict)
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 10

Single ArmCable Extensions
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10

AlternatingDB Curls
25 x 20
35 x 20
45 x 18
50 x 16

EZ-BarbellCurls (outer grips)
50 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 10

Cable Curlsusing EZbar-attachment (inner grips)
80 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 10

FreemotionSingle Arm Concentration Curl
20 x 15
20 x 15

Seated DBHammer Curls
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 10

AlternatingCross-Body Hammer Curls
45 x 20
45 x 20

DB WristCurls
45 x 20
45 x 15
45 x 10

Cardio: 30minutes HIIT on Treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 18, 2013)

*6/17/13 Chest/Delts/Cardio ? 19 Days out*

Incline DBPress
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 8
110 x 8
100 x 8

Cybex ChestPress (pin loaded)
100 x 15
150 x 10
180 x 8

Incline DBFlye
40 x 15
50 x 10

KneelingCable Flyes
50 x 15
60 x 10

CybexShoulders Press (pin loaded) performed seated backwards to emphasize rear delts
50 x 10
75 x 10
100 x 10

Reverse DBFlye (performed seated backwards on incline bench)
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

Cable RopeFace Pulls
80 x 15
100 x 12

Strict DBLaterals (pinkies up at top of each rep)
25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 8

CableLaterals
20 x 15
20 x 10

FrontBarbell Raises
50 x 10 
60 x 10
70 x 10

Cardio session#1: 15 minutes HIIT on Elliptical

Cardio session#2 @ 8pm: 30 minutes Elliptical at moderate to fast pace.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 19, 2013)

*6/18/13 ? Quads/Hams/Cardio ? 18 daysout*

ATG BarbellSquats ? regular stance
Bar x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10

Cybex HackSled ? narrow stance, all reps bottomed out
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

Cybex QuadExtension (pin loaded)
150 x 10
130 x 10
110 x 10

BarbellStraight Leg Deadlift
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10

Seated HamCurl 
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10

Cardio  session #1: 20 minutes HIIT on treadmill

Cardiosession#2 (8pm): 30 minutes HIIT on elliptical


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 20, 2013)

*6/19/13 ? Back/Traps/Cardio ? 17 daysout*

Cross-BenchDB Pullovers
60 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10

LeverageWide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded )
100 x 15
120 x 12
140 x 10drop set to 90 x 8

CablePulldown to top of chest (using butterfly attachment)
120 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 8

Seated CableRows using Rope attachment
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10

HS ISOLateral Row (wide neutral grip)
180 x 15
230 x 12
255 x 10

ElevatedPlatform T-Bar Rows (torso parallel to ground, narrow neutral grip)
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

StrictBarbell Rows (torso parallel to ground using wide overhand grip, bar rowed intolower pec line)
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

DB Shrugs(paused reps at top)
80 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 10

KneelingStraight Arm Cable Pulldowns using rope attachment
80 x 20
100 x 15
120 x 10

Cardiosession 1: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill
Cardiosession 2 (9pm): 30 minutes elliptical at moderate to fast pace


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 21, 2013)

*6/20/13 ? Chest/Calves/Abs ? 16 days out*

CybexAdvanced Incline Press (plate loaded)
90 x 20
140 x 15
160 x 10
180 x 10

HS ISO WideChest Press (plate loaded)
180 x 15
180 x 12
180 x 10

BodyweightDips
X 20
X 15
X 10

Machine Flye
105 x 15
105 x 15

Cybex DonkeyCalf Machine (plate loaded)
90 x 20
180 x 15
270 x 12
360 x 10

Seated CalfRaise (plate loaded)
90 x 15
135 x 12
180 x 10drop set to 90 x 12

BarbellRollouts
X 15
X 15
X 15

KneelingCable Crunches
100 x 34
110 x 34
120 x 34

Hanging LegRaises
X 15
X 15
X 15

InclineCrunches
X 34
X 34
X 34

Cardiosession #1: 15 minutes HIIT on elliptical
Cardiosession#2 (8:30pm): 15 minutes HIIT on treadmill + 15 minutes HIIT onelliptical


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 21, 2013)

Great work bro hope you get that card! Great inspiration right here!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 24, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Great work bro hope you get that card! Great inspiration right here!



Thanks bud!  I appreciate the support!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jun 24, 2013)

*6/21/13 Arms/Cardio ? 15 days out*

Tricep GiantSet
Cable Pressdownusing V attachment + Seated Single Arm DB Overhead Extension + Single Arm CableExtension

80 x 20 + 25x 20 + 30 x 20
100 x 15 +30 x 15 + 40 x 15
120 x 10 +35 x 10 + 50 x 10

Bicep GiantSet
AlternatingDB Curl + EZ-Curl (outer grips) + Single Arm Pad Supported Cable ConcentrationCurl

25 x 20 + 50x 15 + 10 x 20
30 x 15 + 60x 12 + 15 x 15
35 x 12 + 70x 10 + 20 x 10

Cross-bodyDB Hammer Curls
65 x 20
65 x 18

Traditional DBHammer Curls 
65 x 16 
65 x 14

Cardio: 30minutes elliptical at moderate to fast pace.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 1, 2013)

*6/28/13 ? Arms/Cardio ? 8 days out!*

Lying EZ-BarExtensions using outer grips
40 x 20
60 x 20
80 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 10

SeatedSingle Arm Overhead DB Extension
35 x 15
35 x 15
35 x 15

Single Arm CableExtension
30 x 20
40 x 15
50 x 10

BodyMastersSeated Tricep Machine (similar to seated dip)
150 x 20
130 x 15
110 x 10

Leaning UnilateralCable Curl (both arms simultaneously)
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10

SeatedBarbell Drag Curl (wide grip)
50 x 20 
60 x 15
70 x 12

PadSupported Single Arm Cable Concentration Curl 
10 x 20
15 x 15
20 x 12
25 x 10

SeatedAlternating DB Hammer Curl
35 x 20
35 x 20

Cross-bodyDB Hammer Curl
65 x 20
65 x 20

Cable WristCurl
40 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

ReverseBarbell Curl
50 x 15
50 x 12
Cardio: 30minutes HIIT on Treadmill wearing 3 layers and a hoodie


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 2, 2013)

*7/1/13 ? ?Peak Week? Circuit Training ?Chest/Delts/Biceps/Cardio ? 5 days out!*

Incline DBPress
40 x 20
60 x 15
80 x 12 
100 x 10

Life Fitnesspin loaded Verticle Chest Press
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

?MostMuscular? Cable Flye
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

Seated DBLateral ?21?s? (front raise+lateral+bent-over reverse flye giant set)
25 x 7+7+7
25 x 7+7+7
25 x 7+7+7

Cable Drag Curlsusing EZ-Bar attachment ? outer grips
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 10

Single ArmPad supported Cable Concentration Curls
10 x 20
15 x 15
20 x 10

AlternatingDB Hammer Curls
35 x 20
35 x 16

Cardiosession #1: 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill ?layered? (I wear 3 layers of shortsand a hoodie to increase sweat output and thermogenesis)

Cardiosession #2 (9pm) : 30 minutes HIIT on Treadmill ?layered?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 3, 2013)

*7/2/13 - ?Peak Week? Circuit Training ?Back/Traps/Triceps/Cardio ? 4 days out!!*

DBCross-Bench Pullover
40 x 20
60 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10

LeverageWide Grip Lat Pulldown (plate loaded)
100 x 20
120 x 15
130 x 10drop set 100 x 10

HS ISOLateral Row
1pps x 15 w/narrow/neutral grip
1pps x 15 w/overhand/medium grip
1pps x 15 w/neutral/wide grip

KneelingStraight Arm Pulldown w/rope attachment
80 x 20
90 x 15
100 x 10

DB Shrugs
60 x 15
70 x 12
80 x 10

CablePressdown using inverted ?V? attachment
80 x 20
90 x 15
100 x 12
110 x 10

DB Kickbacls
25 x 10
25 x 10

Single ArmCable Extension
30 x 20
30 x 15

Cardiosession #1:  30 minutes?layered? HIITcardio on treadmill

Cardiosession #2 (9pm):  30 minutes?layered?HIIT cardio on treadmill


----------

